# Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion - 10/07/13 - Where You Will Be Sports-Entertained



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:vince5 :trips2 :vince5 :trips2 :vince5 :trips2

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR $50*










*HOW YOU LIKE DAT BLACKOUT*

:trips2 :vince5 :trips2 :vince5 :trips2 :vince5



Spoiler: Raw 5 Point Preview














> _*The abeyance holds: Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton’s dueling play for the vacated WWE Championship ended in explosive – if indecisive – fashion thanks to the interference of Big Show. The giant’s presence threw the match, and the WWE Title picture, into even more turmoil than it had already been. If that wasn’t enough of a wrinkle in “The Authority’s” plans, the Rhodes brothers prevailed over The Shield and got their jobs back. With Triple H & Stephanie McMahon’s carefully-constructed empire on the verge of collapse, what does tonight’s Raw hold in store for the power couple?*_














> _*Well, nobody really saw that coming, did they? The WWE Universe knew something drastic was needed to course-correct WWE Battleground after The Rhodes Family defied “The Authority’s” expectations and defeated The Shield, but nobody thought that Big Show would flat out stop Randy Orton from re-capturing the vacant WWE Title. When Show knocked out Daniel Bryan and Raw GM Brad Maddox, who was charged with keeping things going smoothly, sent out fired referee Scott Armstrong to make the three-count, the fix appeared to be in against Bryan. But when the giant suddenly KO’ed Orton and Armstrong in a seeming act of rebellion to bring the bout to a No Contest, it appeared the power balance had been challenged. But what will the fallout be?*_














> _*No smoke and mirrors necessary: Cody Rhodes & Goldust brought the WWE Universe (and locker room) to its feet by defeating The Shield in a blockbuster Tag Team Match (Bionic Elbow!) that would see the brothers reinstated if they won or their father, WWE Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes, fired if they lost. With “The American Dream’s” sons now back in the WWE fold, though, what challenges will “The Authority” cook up for their newest employees?*_














> _*Alberto Del Rio proved his mettle as World Heavyweight Champion in a big way by defeating Rob Van Dam in Mr. Pay Per View’s own stomping grounds of a Battleground Rules Hardcore Match. The Essence of Excellence seemed outmatched at first, but the champ’s patience paid off and after RVD became a victim of his own momentum, not even the interference of Ricardo Rodriguez could take the title away from Del Rio. With the title safe in his clutches, who will step forward to challenge the champion?*_














> *Down goes Paul Heyman, who found his own massive intellect one-upped by that of his former protégé CM Punk in a one-on-one tilt against Ryback at WWE Battleground. While Punk continues his quest to get his hands on Heyman, though, will “The Big Guy” be looking for revenge against Punk or the man who cost him his match with Punk, Paul Heyman himself?*














> _*The WWE Universe already knows Big Show will likely have to answer for his actions at WWE Battleground, but with the future of the WWE Title still undecided, here comes the other part of the fallout: What happens next with Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton? It seems unlikely two new contenders will be named for the supreme prize, so what will “The Authority” think up to decide the title’s destiny once and for all? With Hell in a Cell only a few weeks away, the possibilities are both tantalizing and endless; tune into Raw tonight at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out!*_






:show :show :show​


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

One thing of note...










Put on a classic and told a beautiful story in that ME match, and...










Is about that life.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

Points to ponder:

- Vacant is vacant

- We cannot see Vacant

- We can't see him

........................

HOLY FUCK

VACANT IS JOHN CENA

Cena injured? Fuck no, let's make him champion even though he's not even on the show right now YES YES YES!

Current WWE Champion = :cena5 or :HHH2

Damn, McMahon. He wins again. 

:vince3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

Vacant is a true star, not one of these vanilla midget dorks. Vacant possesses plus charisma. But of course WWE botches his push and makes it all about Big Show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*



Starbuck said:


> Points to ponder:
> 
> - Vacant is vacant
> 
> ...


You know, when you give me time to think about it, that natural charisma, star power right off the bat, and able to deliver in the ME match at a PPV...










Well DAMN.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

Great thread title...

Hope Vacant puts on another 5 star performance this week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

I can't wait for the title match at Wrestlemania. This has been building since post NOC. 

*VACANT VS. ABEYANCE

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE*


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*



Starbuck said:


> I can't wait for the title match at Wrestlemania. This has been building since post NOC.
> 
> *VACANT VS. ABEYANCE
> 
> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE*



I'm pulling for Vacant. Besides Abeyance is a total snob. "Oh, I'm Abeyance and I'm better than you are." Screw you Abeyance. Watch you back. Vacant fights dirty.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

Vacant is already more over than half of the roster. Rightly so...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's sad that the quality of the product has dropped again. It was nice seeing the forum being optimistic about the product, now it's 2012 all over again. Prepare for the "2013 is WOAT and I'm going to stop watching WWE" threads.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like to be entertained. Is this the show for me?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The optimism here around 2 months ago (myself included)was a breath of fresh air, now look at it, especially reading thread titles like this one, shame it's true and the product has gone to shit, i'll be watching with hope and what not but I won't be expecting much.

Which is sad.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> I like to be entertained. Is this the show for me?


YES :bryan


We all will get the show we deserve tonight.


Let the good times roll! :vince5



Seriously, I did not see the PPV last night but I'm hoping things pick up with the main angle because they seem have been losing a substantial amount of momentum ever since the Raw after Night Of Champions a few weeks ago.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They're just doing this to make the RTWM look like a masterpiece.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

SonoShion said:


> They're just doing this to make the RTWM look like a masterpiece.


This. Everything from Summerslam through to Royal Rumble is filler.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/383157015.php



> There were lots of "refund" and "bullshit" chants inside the arena and then as fans made their way out of the arena. Fans in attendance noted that it was a very gloomy exit from the arena and that nobody was buying merchandise or being excited.


Boy, WWE has really screwed this whole thing up.

It seems obvious that the fans just want to see D-Bryan get the belt now.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Who the fuck buys merchandise on there way out?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I missed the entire thing last night but was told Big Show came along, KO'd refs and the title is still vacant due to no contest.

So um, we're tuning into Raw tonight find out what happened to the vacant title that was to be decided last night?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The WWE App will finally be in line for the WWE Championship :mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ugh, I guess Big Show will be the main focus in this week's show.-__-


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The WWE App will finally be in line for the WWE Championship :mark:


Will Michael Cole be competing on behalf of the WWE App? :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Who the fuck buys merchandise on there way out?


People impressed with Cesaro. 

Man, I hope today is the start of his push.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope Vince returns tonight, I hope he returns pissed off at how bad HHH has messed up something so simple.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3 to overcome DEM odds and defeat Vacant :HHH2

BEST FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Cena reveals himself to be Vacant, he was the WWE champion all along and turns heel. Also, 10th month, 7th day... 10-7 = 3, Half Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Who will be the new WHC contender? Is Ambrose-Ziggler over, or did they just put it on hold for the Rhodes-Shield match, like they did with Usos vs Reigns and Rollins? Speaking of Rhodes, how will Trips deal with their renewed presence? How will he deal with Maddox for that matter, and with Show? Who will the Wyatts target next? Will Brie get a second chance, or will someone else try and take the fight to AJ? How will Punk-Heyman play out? 

I remain invested in 2013 programming and am looking forward to tonight. There, I said it


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would die happy if they showed Trips moving into Show's house tonight as punishment for defying them last night. Cutting a promo on the movers for putting furniture in the wrong room. I wish.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh, i believe that this will be a good RAW


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

rocknblues81 said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/383157015.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buffalo was in a bad mood before the event.

Sabres are 0-3, and the Bills lost on Thursday Night and there starting QB was hurt.

People in the area were already in a piss poor mood with the events and bringing in a shity ppv and with a Big Show ending? Not what we wanted to see


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

There should be a poll added asking if Big Show will cry tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope the feud between Randy/Bryan comes to an end at HIAC with a clean finish and seperated ways. This vacant garbage is horrible.

It's all like "If Cena isn't Champ, nobody can be a Champ".


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

vince return and make a hhh/big show match for hell in a cell ppv.

big show vs the shield in a 3 on 1 match.

the miz vs orton in a no dq match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Cena reveals himself to be Vacant, he was the WWE champion all along and turns heel. Also, 10th month, 7th day... *10-7 = 3, Half Life 3 confirmed.*




I'm about to enter my third hour in class.

It's a sign!


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Seriously if you want to enjoy wrestling it is best to avoid this site. Several months ago I was on here loads and got in all the arguments about how it could be better etc. However I've really started enjoying it more recently however it's still so negative on here... don't get it. I suppose that's just the internet.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

I for one am happy to see WWE finally use HIAC for a feud that needs it and to resolve an issue. The last while it has just been ok the HIAC ppv is Sunday, lets put said random title matches in a cell and call it a day. With only 3 weeks to build storylines, has potential to be very good show.


----------



## ViolentPassion (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*



Happenstan said:


> I'm pulling for Vacant. Besides Abeyance is a total snob. *"Oh, I'm Abeyance and I'm better than you are."* Screw you Abeyance. Watch you back. Vacant fights dirty.


So if Cena is Vacant ... then Abeyance must be CM Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So glad I didn't even bother with the ppv. I expect the show will be up and down like usual and I can't believe there's another ppv in three weeks.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Vacant to be the next top star, if he isn't already.

On a completely unrelated note, I just saw R-Truth's Hell in a Cell promo, and honestly, I'm totally up for Reverend Truth for his next gimmick.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I for one am happy to see WWE finally use HIAC for a feud that needs it and to resolve an issue. The last while it has just been ok the HIAC ppv is Sunday, lets put said random title matches in a cell and call it a day. With only 3 weeks to build storylines, has potential to be very good show.


I Totally agree its a great way to finally put an end to Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton's Feud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The top headline on WWE.com is "Big Show's Rage Renders WWE Title Wreckage" 

Big Show's feelings > WWE Title, straight from the WWE itself


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I really hope we never get to see another Show / Shield handicap match ever again. 

Shield should be feuding with the tag division which is really doing well at the moment. 

I don't see why they can't still play goons and be in a feud with another tag-team. Involve the Usos in the main storyline if they have to. But enough with the Shield handicap matches.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Vacant showed why he's the true GOAT last nght, seriously though it would have been better if Orton won last night after Bryan being knocked out and saved the Big Show rebellion until later on in the storyline, this is hardly a true underdog chasing the title storyline when the heel can't even get the title, either have HHH award himself, Orton the title or have another match tonight in a cage and put HHH big show as the HIAC match


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I expect tonight they announce Orton vs. Bryan at Hell In A Cell, in a Hell In A Cell match, to once and for all determine a new WWE champion. I figured something would happen last night at Battleground where there would be no new champion, so predictable, lol. Well, actually, I didn't predict the Big Show would get involved, so I'm interested to see what HHH will have to say to him tonight.

Also, with Rhodes and Goldust getting their jobs back, hopefully that means we'll see both men on RAW tonight. Hopefully this means we'll see more of Goldust. The Punk/Heyman fued still has me interested, I can't wait to see what Heyman will say to Ryback after he lost to Punk. 

Overall, should be a fairly good show. I'm still enjoying RAW at the moment.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

It disturbs me that the main storyline for the past few weeks (and the main storyline going forward) is about a fat guy's feelings.

This RAW better be good after the PPV last night. And once again, the NFL game sucked too :side:


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Not quite as down on the product as everyone else but things have certainly dripped off recently, and hit a low last night. The Rhodes match somewhat saved the night because it was fantastic. 

This angle with Big Show though needs to stop. 

Looking forward to triple H just because the ppv was so terrible. I want to see how he responds with no excuses. Shit is not best for business and the best angle would be for Vince to come out pissed at Triple H for blowing his pay per view.

Also looking forward to los matadores. It seems bray Wyatt was brought along too soon because he has no one to feud with. 

Always looking forward to punk, ziggler, fandango. Should be a decent show considering wwe knows they fucked up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> - There has been talk of a re-packaged Wade Barrett returning on tonight's RAW. Barrett has been added to WWE's listing for tonight's show.


Well. All we got outta this is "Worst RAW ever!!!11" if it doesn't happen.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PUSH ANTONIO CESARO.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Barrett's repackages are becoming more frequent than Big Show's turns.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just get this feeling HHH is going to pull something where he congratulates Cody on getting his job back but forces him and Goldust into terrible matches. Like throwing Cody and Goldust against all three members of The Shield and Big Show in a 2 on 4 handicapped match. I highly doubt he'd be like "Wow Cody you beat The Shield, have a World Heavyweight Championship match, you deserve it." Though the more I think about it I could also see HHH forcing Cody to fight against Goldust in a number 1 contender match.

Anyway, pumped up for RAW for a strange reason


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Corporate Barrett, time to make this angle interesting, add some more muscle to the corporation and actually have them all in the ring at the same time


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett coming back? Well... that's something for me to look forward to. Actually I'm very intrigued by how they're bringing him back. I doubt it's in the corporate angle... I just hope they don't give him some comedic gimmick... I mean #BadNewsBarrett is awesome for the JBL & Cole show, but I can't see how they'd transition that into a full-blown wrestling character.

Not interested in anything else really. Corporate storyline has turned to shit, Punk/Heyman desperately needs to end, and well... there's nothing else. Rhodes Family got their big moment last night but I don't really have any idea or much interest in what they're going to do.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually want to see Triple H make himself WWE Champion, just to see everyone's reaction :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

apart of me thinks they're fucking things up on purpose because they can say its best for business when ratings are down and its actually not. So I think they're tanking shit on purpose just to make it so that Vince comes out and mentions that and says he's taking over from now on.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's kind of sad when one is more invested in the Rhodes storyline than the Bryan/Orton/Triple H one, considering WWE is trying to treat the latter as the main program.


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

*A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

Considering the overwhelming amount of hate WWE has got for the ppv last night and all the thousands of people requesting refunds for the event, I predict tonight's Raw will be a really good one to try to put the pissed off fans at ease. It's a shame hat this is what it takes for them to get their heads out of their asses and want to please the fans for once. Thoughts?


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

Could this be WWE's slide into TNA-level mediocrity? Only time will tell :HHH2


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What are they gonna do? Have something at the end involving Bryan, Orton, and big show. YAWN. 

I'm only interested in seeing what the Wyatts do.... I sense a push coming soon.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

I have been the least cynical, near-defender of the WWE product this year... but, honestly, I think tonight might be more of the same. I think they know where they're going and they're just gonna keep pushing forward. Sure, it was disheartening watching last night's PPV, but I think they'll 'get there' eventually. 

I'd LOVE to see a great RAW tonight, and it's def. not out of the realm of possibility, but I am expecting to see more of the same as they continue their way toward wherever they're going. I believe in what they want to build toward, but this part of the 'getting there' might not be the most exciting thing in the world. Feels like we might be in a lull. 

Though, on record, I won't be happier to be wrong if they do pull of a great RAW tonight.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

I predict Big Show gets fired tonight. Get him off the show for a while 'cos his shit isn't pleasing the fans. 

Have him come back and do something heroic and sweep this whole embargo under the carpet.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

Isn't Vince advertised for tonight's show?
If he is there, be interesting to see what he has to say...


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

Someone walks out WWE Champion tonight


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

I really like The Wyatt Family. I think it would be awesome to see Bray get a push. How old are these guys? They look like they could be in a wide range. They kind of remind me of Kane when he debuted. He was untouchable by everyone until Taker finally beat him. I know it won't happen but it would be awesome to see Orton in some angry fit challenge anyone in the locker room and put the title on the line and have Bray come out there and rip his head of.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

I'm only interested to see who The Wyatt's target next.. Or maybe they'll just have a video package and won't even be there.. It's possible Kane is returning in the next few weeks. Possibly tonight, I don't know if he's done filming his movie yet.


----------



## tna attitude (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



Darren Dangerous said:


> Considering the overwhelming amount of hate WWE has got for the ppv last night and all the thousands of people requesting refunds for the event, I predict tonight's Raw will be a really good one to try to put the pissed off fans at ease. It's a shame hat this is what it takes for them to get their heads out of their asses and want to please the fans for once. Thoughts?


I dont get it 
if you dont like the ending to a ppv ...you get a refund dafuq
if u dont like the ending to a movie do u get a refund


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I really hope this show ends up being as crazy as it ought to be. We still have no champion, Big Show went AWOL, Bryan is going to be pissed, Orton is going to be pissed, Hunter and Steph are going to be SUPER PISSED, Maddox is going to be pissing _himself_ and there's talk of VINNIE MAC returning. This has horribly epic clusterfuck written all over it. Call me crazy but I'm actually looking forward to the madness. Can't wait to see Vacant's incredible title reign continue.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, interested to see what happens with the Corporation angle, I assume Punk/Heyman will be continuing, also interested to see who will be the new no.1 contender for the WHC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kudos to creative for pretty much killing any momentum this company had at SummerSlam. Because, you know, Big Show's feelings are so very important.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



dmccourt95 said:


> Someone walks out WWE Champion tonight


we can dream 

i hope vince either realized his mistake or decided to get involved and start throwing things after last night 

whoever actually has final say on creative needs to change his or her decisions or take a break on making those decisions


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Would be pretty funny if HHH, Orton and Bryan all teamed together and just beat the shit out of Show tbh.

:show


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> I really hope this show ends up being as crazy as it ought to be. We still have no champion, Big Show went AWOL, Bryan is going to be pissed, Orton is going to be pissed, Hunter and Steph are going to be SUPER PISSED, Maddox is going to be pissing _himself_ and there's talk of VINNIE MAC returning. This has horribly epic clusterfuck written all over it. Call me crazy but I'm actually looking forward to the madness. Can't wait to see Vacant's incredible title reign continue.


Should be but creative will no doubt have memory loss again and forget all about what happened last night and McMahon has been advertised for about 3 shows and hasnt turned up in the past 5 weeks:sad:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

:trips2 is going to make :show pay for what he did last night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Well. All we got outta this is "Worst RAW ever!!!11" if it doesn't happen.


Like earlier this year at the Raw 20th Anniversary when Stone Cold didn't appear.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Heath Slater 
@HeathSlaterOMRB
@TheDrewMcIntyre we have a match tonight, I'm sick and you are my chosen one.. Please show up tonight.. #wheresdrew #raw

9:48pm · 7 Oct 13 

3MB IMPLODING!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Heath Slater
> @HeathSlaterOMRB
> @TheDrewMcIntyre we have a match tonight, I'm sick and you are my chosen one.. Please show up tonight.. #wheresdrew #raw
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see where this thing with Drew goes.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Creative makes no sense..i'm seriously surprised the McMahons have allowed their company to go to shit and become a joke the last couple weeks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

When HHH/WWE recently mentioned they weren't going to do anything to try and compete with Monday Night Football ratings this year...I'm starting to think that was meant Literally, nothing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Heath Slater
> @HeathSlaterOMRB
> @TheDrewMcIntyre we have a match tonight, I'm sick and you are my chosen one.. Please show up tonight.. #wheresdrew #raw
> 
> ...


Jinder Mahal ‏@JinderMahal 
Is there a reason you're avoiding me and Heath?? Why am I hearing crazy rumors ?? #WheresDrew #RewardOffered



I hope it does happen. For all the people complaining about Battleground last night, Raw tonight does seem to have alot of questions needing answers.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> When HHH/WWE recently mentioned they weren't going to do anything to try and compete with Monday Night Football ratings this year...I'm starting to think that was meant Literally, nothing.


They're saving it all for the RTWM. Just watch. The RTWM XXX is going to Blow. Your. Mind. 

:vince3


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> They're saving it all for the RTWM. Just watch. The RTWM XXX is going to Blow. Your. Mind.
> 
> :vince3


It has to it's RTWM XXX:mark::mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is the Heyman/Punk feud done


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Will watch Monday Night FEELS starring the Big Show tomorrow


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Have some weird feeling this Raw will be 5x better than Battleground crap.


CAN'T WAIT for this guy! :bearer:wyatt:wyatt:wyatt


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Is the Heyman/Punk feud done


nope, they plan to continue it according to Metzler. And on wee.com there is a video after BattleGround of Punk vowing to destroy Heyman even he dies in the process.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dmccourt95 said:


> It has to it's RTWM XXX:mark::mark:


Maybe I should say Blow. Your. Load since it's RTWM XXX...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm staying up to watch this purely because of the speculation on Barrett.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

The problem is having to drah this story out for so long.

It should not have started so soon


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> I'm staying up to watch this purely because of the speculation on Barrett.


Congratulations on your impending disappointment.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Congratulations on your impending disappointment.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

Like they give a shit what the fans think. Vince is just sitting back and letting Triple H's ego bury everyone except him and Stephanie and running this company into the ground. If you expect anything different you're getting your hopes foolishly up.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope after HIAC, the very next night on Raw, Bryan and Punk start to feud...no word yet on Bryan's new feud after Orton so I hope its Punk.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Congratulations on your impending disappointment.


Well there's always hope.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What's the deal with 'The Choosed One'? Did I miss something?


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

No one deserves a refund. At least, that's what I believe.

Someone else said it best, you don't get a refund for not liking the ending of a PPV. It was designed to tick you off.

Otherwise, there were nice matches wrestled. Not much came off as clunky and the only reason the PPV came off as lackluster was due to the lack of build and the crowd's nonparticipating chants which added nothing to the experience and only took away attention from the match.

As for RAW, I'm sure it'll be decent. However, the thing that's going to base it is the crowd reaction, as usual.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



dmccourt95 said:


> Someone walks out WWE Champion tonight



:cena5


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hell in a Cell card should be

Orton vs. Bryan - HIAC
Shield vs. The Rhodes & Show- HIAC
Axel vs. Christian - IC Title
CM Punk vs. Ryback
Del Rio vs. Mysterio vs. Cesaro vs. Swagger vs. Barrett vs. Kofi


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

More :cody2 build


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> Well there's always hope.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Like they give a shit what the fans think. Vince is just sitting back and letting Triple H's ego bury everyone except him and Stephanie and running this company into the ground. If you expect anything different you're getting your hopes foolishly up.


That's one way of seeing it as he's just been too good compared to that sea of mediocrity that he's being made to work with. 

Sometimes I forget Bryan's a major part of that angle.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the only saving grace here is that the WWE might be compelled to put on one of the better shows of the year tonight considering the backlash after last night's PPV.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

:lmao at all the doomsayers on this forum.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

There will be 50 minutes of commercials, 10 minutes of in program advertising, 15 minutes of social media, 10 minutes of replays, and 20 minutes total worth watching. Thank god for pvr.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I really hope Cody Rhodes progresses forward in some way tonight. His performance last night was awesome!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the only saving grace here is that the WWE might be compelled to put on one of the better shows of the year tonight considering the backlash after last night's PPV.


That, and Raws after pppvs this year have normally been pretty good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> There should be a poll added asking if Big Show will cry tonight.


No need to because we all know the answer to that question. :yes:yes


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



Schrute_Farms said:


> There will be 50 minutes of commercials, 10 minutes of in program advertising, 15 minutes of social media, 10 minutes of replays, and 20 minutes total worth watching. Thank god for pvr.


:lmao:lmao:lmao so true.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

KING. said:


>


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

which city is it at tonight?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Old_John said:


> which city is it at tonight?


Pittsburgh. Luckily for WWE,no MLB playoff game in Pittsburgh or else many people would've gone to that instead. Though fans hopefully are real excited for the show. Pirates are 2 days away from possibly making it to the NLCS and the Penguins are 2-0 to start season so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what are the odds that HHH makes himself WWE champion


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Nooooooo!

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-07/aj-lee-leaves-raw-with-concussion-symptoms-26154164

Stupid Bella!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Get well, AJ Lee!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

My, my. Can't wait to get Sports- Entertained!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-07/aj-lee-leaves-raw-with-concussion-symptoms-26154164
> 
> Stupid Bella!


Blaming Bella?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I suggest everyone drink during Raw tonight. It can only make things better. If you don't drink, I suggest you start tonight, if the ending to Fuckeryground didn't make you start.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well after last night's awful PPV, WWE has some making up to do.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I actually want to see Triple H make himself WWE Champion, just to see everyone's reaction :lol


that's cold :daniels

I'll :mark: for:

* Barrett & Drew aka The Empire
* Reverend Truth
* 2MB fuckery
* more Backstage Creep rton2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Well after last night's awful PPV, WWE has some making up to do.


I'm interested to see what they're going to do. Hopefully Big Show doesn't start crying again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> I'm interested to see what they're going to do. Hopefully Big Show doesn't start crying again.


Big Show to start the show, to 'explain' his actions. Crying will be involved.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I suggest everyone drink during Raw tonight. It can only make things better. If you don't drink, I suggest you start tonight, if the ending to Fuckeryground didn't make you start.


i dont usually drink but im always smoking weed during wrestling shows. ALWAYS. i cant watch it sober lol.

I WANT CODY TO COME DOWN AND JUST CROSS RHODES EVERYBODY AND THEY MAMAS.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Big Show to start the show, to 'explain' his actions. Crying will be involved.


If that happens, they'll lose at least two million viewers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I suggest everyone drink during Raw tonight. It can only make things better. If you don't drink, I suggest you start tonight, if the ending to Fuckeryground didn't make you start.


Punk disapproves of this message.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Someone better get the title tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Well after last night's awful PPV, WWE has some making up to do.


It was so bad that I was having trouble staying awake during CM Punk and Ryback...and I'm a Punk mark.

I didn't even bother staying up for Bryan vs. Orton, I knew it'd be an outcome I didn't like, and I was right.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Calling Vince to open the show!


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Because there should have been no PPV last night, I didn't treat it as a PPV. It only served to create a few scenes for promos for future PPVs.

At least it wasn't Capitol Punishment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know they are going to be REAL careful with this open with Raw... HHH, Steph or Orton will bring on the "REFUND" Chants. Pittsburg isn't super smarky like Toronto, Chicago, NY or the infamous "Raw After WM" style, but they can have their moments..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Forgot this was on tonight :lol


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Last night felt like a glorified episode of RAW.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Forgot this was on tonight :lol


Because *Monday *Night Raw usually never airs on Mondays. I understand your confusion...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

vanpalm said:


> Because there should have been no PPV last night, I didn't treat it as a PPV. It only served to create a few scenes for promos for future PPVs.
> 
> At least it wasn't Capitol Punishment.


I had the misfortune of attending Capitol Punishment. fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Forgot this was on tonight :lol


Oh i'm sure you did.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CoverD said:


> I had the misfortune of attending Capitol Punishment. fpalm


I feel like starting a Paypal donation drive for you.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I suggest everyone drink during Raw tonight. It can only make things better. If you don't drink, I suggest you start tonight, if the ending to Fuckeryground didn't make you start.


You are taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Because *Monday *Night Raw usually never airs on Mondays. I understand your confusion...


Good one mate :no:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*

HHH needs to be off the tv... we want shane


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

20 minutes away!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The GOAT he's unstoppable


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd like to see Orton & Ryback vs. Punk & Bryan tonight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The only good thing about last night was the Rhodes/Shield match. Bryan/Orton was good until that fucking awful ending.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pfft. All we're going to get is a bunch of stupid promos about how this was all single handedly Brad's fault. Shovel time.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Where's Vince? :/ He should save the show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want boo's, refund chants and beers getting tossed in the ring to open this show. 

Give them all the shit they deserve for that $64.99 piece of dogturd that even the city of Buffalo tried to end early to save them.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I can see Brad Maddox being fired as Raw GM after the ending of the WWE title match at Battleground.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I can see Brad Maddox being fired as Raw GM after the ending of the WWE title match at Battleground.


That's why Vince will be back.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I feel like starting a Paypal donation drive for you.


I am so happy that you are still here. Many a man might have exited life.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it. A very pissed off Triple H will put Big Show in a career threatening match tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He should just fire show or everything he said was empty threats

Gonna look like a pussy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They can't fire Maddox he's one of the best parts of the show, he's good for business!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This train wreck better be good.
I don't even think fuckery is the word for this tomfoolery mess anymore.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The ending to Battleground was SO BAD the infamous Dolphin1925 couldn't even predict it. That's how fuck it was... It was such fuck it couldn't be predicted...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brie will beat Tamina in a three minute match, while Natalya is on commentary calling AJ jealous for not being a Total Diva, while Cole/King/JBL make fun of AJ for being crazy/her tattoo/ugly.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

with aj is out I can see wwe put the storyline for the divas on hold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I can see Brad Maddox being fired as Raw GM after the ending of the WWE title match at Battleground.


Why DB is still not champion, he got the big show to KO him, its not his fault the big show also KO orton.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HHH gives you the one eveybody's talking about the new face of the WWE THE BLACKOUT!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 MAH BODY IS READY FOR MAH BOI CODY :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

(I'm talking to you Dean Ambrose, not the shit show that is RAW).


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Let the fuckery commence


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

lets do this aye.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Monday Night Raw - We can only steal your time, not your $50.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What no "Who came out on top from Battleground" promo for Raw? Fuck this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Triple H will open the show.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE already overusing the new slo cam


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

After such an awful PPV, Raw will probably deliver. (I can only hope)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Since AJ is out tonight they should put Summer Rae in a match it would just make my night if she was.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, they're really fucking milking this.
"here comes the punch... No! Fuck you. Buy the repeats to watch it!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Recap all about Big Show


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Live in my hometown!! Time for the shit show!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show will be crying on our screens in less than 9 minutes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF is she wearing
ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

From owner to "one of the owners"...hmmm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stephanie looks like an oreo cookie. 

And the white creme is over her nether regions...hmmm.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Lawler's luggage get lost again eh?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Steph looking good.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sure that many other people wish that they weren't present for Battleground last night Cole...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I fucking hate these cold opens without fireworks or theme song. It just falls flat and doesn't hype you at all.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn I hate that fuckin song

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*

here's Mrs. Bitch Voice


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

After reading some of these comments, I'm glad I missed Battleground


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hotty


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Still can't get over how atrocious that theme is. Complete shit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Since AJ is out tonight they should put Summer Rae in a match it would just make my night if she was.


Maybe Kaitlyn, Layla or Natalya but... yeah, won't happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph always misses the mark just by a little bit. If she would've done a slicked back mid-pony, bitch would've looked fierce right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Steph looking extra hot!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

talk about fuckery..Steph is here


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon in a matronly outfit again. She pregnant.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> WTF is she wearing
> ewwwwwwwwwwwww


She's still a MILF.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Show's ass is getting fired tonight lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You're angry. 

I can't tell. What is that face? Boredom? Hate? Muppet?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate these cold opens without fireworks or theme song. It just falls flat and doesn't hype you at all.


This


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cry baby bitch is here


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH should be in the Hall of Fame solely for listening to that voice 24/7


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lold at the audience "SHUT THE HELL UP"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OH LAWD STEPH has got it going on.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's burying time


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"SHUT THE HELL UP!" - random kid in crowd

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

She'll say he's a B+ in bed again :HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Shut the hell up lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw better deliver after a meh PPV and going head-to-head with the MLB playoffs _and_ MNF.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This crowd sucks. There's like 3 drunk guys holding it up..


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So she admits the ppv main event sucked and the fans are angry. Well give refunds you bitch or gtfo.

Here comes bitchShow.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nae fucks given by Big Show, wait 3o seconds and he'll be crying


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

are they chanting fuck her up? or shut the hell up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate these cold opens without fireworks or theme song. It just falls flat and doesn't hype you at all.


they need to save money for all the PPVs they have to refund from last night


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


> After reading some of these comments, I'm glad I missed Battleground


You should be. It was cringe worthy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Steph is looking hot tonight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

2013 and Big Show is the centerpiece


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Steph is pissed! She told Big Show to SHUT UP!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love bitch Stephanie


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Triple H isn't around so he let Steph borrow the shovel.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish sting would repel from the rafters and smash everyone in this storyline in the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie about to put Show's ass on the corner to pay off that mortgage payment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, look who it is again. Big Sloppy fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gonna be alot of drunk people in the crowd there was a 3pm baseball game earlier.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we see Big Show knockout Steph?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph's pissed. We all know where this is going.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Off topic has any ever beat that steal a corquette mission on GTAV shits a pain in the ass. The car won't stop


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

steph gonna get knocked out of her knickers here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stephanie may be bad at acting but she's damn good at being a bitch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Steph, how them legs doin'?

"Sorry"
:lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HIT HER YOU 
BE A MAN


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh I wonder what problems they're gonna say Big Show has this week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> You should be. It was cringe worthy.


Was the Rhodes/Shield match any good?

Wellll it's the Bitch Show


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So he wasn't ordered to hit Bryan with the WMD?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stephanie in ultra-bitch mode here.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Show has been so fucking emasculated at this point he should consider getting a sex change and be Kharma's replacement for the Divas division.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

steph tearing this fat fuck to SHREDS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT BITCH....cutting' deep. Cue the Big Show tears.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like the crowd is full of drunk dumbasses.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got 7 right now on the bury count so far.....


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

KO her for once.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bets on how many battleground rematches we get? I'm saying 5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

She is lying down the law! Show could give a f*ck. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

good come back Show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> You should be. It was cringe worthy.


It wasn't cringe worthy. Rhodes and Goldust VS Shield was great and saved it.

Was a bad PPV, but still better than NOC, due to the great MOTN.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe Broke show can go on Shawn MIcheals hunting show and play Bigfoot. Unless JBL owns all the rights to that too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show ain't got time for this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow this is terrible acting
is the WWE trying to lose viewers to kick off raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

She is channelling her inner-triple h


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KNOCK HER OUT.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

If she says "we own your ass" I'm marking the fuck out.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's the fucking best :lmao





y2j4lyf said:


> Was the Rhodes/Shield match any good?
> 
> Wellll it's the Bitch Show


It was the only segment worth watching. Seriously just watch that and forget that everything else afterwards ever happened.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stephanie looking very orange tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, we know who makes the sandwiches in the Big Show household.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If Big Show hit DB out of his own choice does this mean he has turned TWEENER?!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I swear if Big Show cries again fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought she was going to say "get down on your knees and blow"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm waiting for Steph to do something stupid like "Big Show....KNOCK YOURSELF OUT!"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh wow... back to the old days of Raw.

BACK BIG SHOW! BARK LIKE A DOG


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

This Is New.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Vince in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crying Show all over again, lol.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Knock the bitch out with your cock. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Show going to KO punch Steph one of these days.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"You don't have a soul" ?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone gave show a new iron clad contract by the looks of his face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bury count: 11

This is hilarious in the wrong way.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOO SHREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol no soul


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Big Show smiling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show...the new face of the WWE.

:show


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Knock the bitch out plz


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Slavery in the WWE. Oh lordy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Who writes this crap?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is like being dressed down by the sorriest principal ever.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lolling hard at the "Breaking Big show" sign


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Show has been so fucking emasculated at this point he should consider getting a sex change and be Kharma's replacement for the Divas division.


:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So it's Big Show instead of Bryan that snaps & get this moment?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it me or is Steph's face orange?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HE CALL TRIPS A BITCH!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Show could fucking bring down all of TNA, I'm still not forgiving him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep here we go HHH vs the Big show at HITC

Some much for that Iron Clad contract


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

oooh he said BITCH :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Show bought to get :berried soon :HHH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bury Count: 15


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao
I fucking can't :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

BOOM.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CRY BABY CRYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Steph using that ROH tactic


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Omg


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SHADE!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Knock her out you pussy


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I'm sorry (in a monotone voice) :show


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this but Big Show looks badass. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I'M FIRED!"

:show


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn I wanted steph to get knocked out


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

He threw her under the bus.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats the great show doing on the impact zone!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH is gonna :buried Big Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know :lmao


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Big Show Return in the main event tonight!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHA thats the second time Big Show has been fired in Pittsburgh. Last time I was there about 1 year ago.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so when is steph going to be arrested for assault


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fired! 0.0


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat 6 man tag :mark:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

That was actually amazing by Big Show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"Breaking Big Show" :lmao :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Looks like we've got a good crowd too


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Commentary botch?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Knock her out you pussy


Steph's pussy has to be a gaping hole by now


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

At least, the opening segment didn't drag for 20 minutes.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, he took being fired surprisingly well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CODY GETTING THE PUSH OF HIS LIFE, ABOUT FUCKING TIME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Commentators are so bored by Steph they can't even hype up the six-man tag.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stephs shouting voice is fucking awful


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome opening segment. Steph slapping Show is so :lmao

DAT SIX MAN TAG TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Random match preview...

The execs must know that they won't hold any viewers unless they throw that in there tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seriously a rematch? I wonder who's gonna win this one? fpalm


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince will rehire him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, Daniel Bryan in a match with The Shield is getting done to death now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DB vs. The Shield for the 6748838838383838838383883838383883838388384848477374748838484838848484884848747663663637383393983883838848483883848484884848488484949095959757477373738383883838383838383th time on RAW, yay.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I was looking forward for a Vinny Mac return there.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That looks like a good main event, but they need to advance the WWE title storyline first.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:show don't give a fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Big Show spends WEEKS crying for his job, doing things he doesn't want to do, then Stephanie fires him and he's all "YEAH THAT'S RIGHT BITCH, I'M FIRED! WHATEVA, I DO WHAT I WANT!" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

The McMahons are so incompetent.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"Son of a bitch husband"

Quality work there Show


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol that was kind of decent by Big Show.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> Commentary botch?


I like it better than normal commentary.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Whats the great show doing on the impact zone!


:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Steph is such a complete bitch. :lol

Pretty cool segment. Just hope they don't transfer all the direction to The Big Show and Triple H/Steph.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Big Show called HHH a bitch :jordan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Every TV in the USA either switched to Red Sox Vs Rays or ESPN.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

vince is return tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"HEY GUYS, I'M FIRED!"

:show


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> Steph's pussy has to be a gaping hole by now


 :HHH2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Shows thoughts: "YEA STEPH KEEP SLAPPING ME, YEA BABY MAKE ME YOUR 400 POUND BABY BOY BITCH, YEA CALL ME LITTLE PAULY FUCK YEA"


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought the TV was supposed to bleep out b*tch word?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The Shield to save this mess once again!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Vacant needs to cut a promo & talk about retaining the title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE DON'T GIVE A FUCK!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Every TV in the USA either switched to Red Sox Vs Rays or ESPN.


No it didn't. because some of us are too busy doing other things to switch it :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Harrison Ford.

Dude does not even remotely give a single fuck anymore. Show up, read lines, collect paycheck, leave.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Maul in a match tonight :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Vince will obviously re-hire him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> Steph's pussy has to be a gaping hole by now


HHH's nose going in probably did that. He probably sneezed when he brought it close to her tho.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

"they took his job"


----------



## simonbees (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph went in HAM


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, guess what, the WWE title doesn't matter anymore and the only person standing up to the McMahons is Big Show, can't see how this opening segment does anything but confirm the worst. This is all about Big Show and his feelings.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Big Show is gonna come back...lol.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Big Show is taking the role of Austin in the pg era


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone think WWE just needs to have an 8 man tourney with the semis and finals being at HIAC?

Put Bryan, Orton, Show, and HHH

Have Ryback and Punk screw each other in the quarterfinals at Raw. Have HHH compete and pick a low carder opponent for himself. Have Show overcome huge odds. 

Then put the final match in a HIAC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how much of that social acitivy was negative WWE fun facts


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Enjoyed that. Looks like we've got a good crowd too


They seemed kinda've quiet in some parts, though.

But maybe that was because they were listening to the promo.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

WHOA no tonights the night music???/


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Every TV in the USA either switched to Red Sox Vs Rays or ESPN.


I expect poor ratings & then a WFs meltdown.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

We got a vocal crowd without the smart-ass smarky-ness so far. Should be good. :show


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's Coming.









​


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

VRsick said:


> Whats the great show doing on the impact zone!


First time "great show" and "impact zone" have ever been used in the same sentence.

So I guess people on Twitter calling Battleground "A Piece of Shit" is great social media trending.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

He didn't cry. Step in the right direction.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Those "Did you know" facts should be replaced with real wrestling trivia instead.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

So The Rhodes and Bryan are getting beat down by The Shield and HHH when No Chance in Hell hits and Vinnie Mac brings back Da Big Show to kill everyone


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's really astounding how awful Fall Out Boy has become. Their first CD is a classic.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

lol because they were shitting all over it.

Shady motherfuckers trying to pass Battleground off like it was somethin' good.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I would at least find this tolerable if they hadn't just thrown Big Show's money problem like it was nothing. "Oh yeah, Big Show has to obey us. He's broke after all." Wait, he is? "We own his mortgage!" You do? They're just pulling shit out of nowhere that they've never hinted at or brought up before. I'm really waiting for them to bring up how they're holding Big Show's daughter captive. 

In a story, you can't just bring up things any old thing on the spot as it seems convenient to advance the story along. Its terrible story telling. 

"Luke, you have to use the force!" "Ben what's the force, you've never mentioned it before." "JUST USE IT, and you can blow up the Death Star."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Show was actually liking them slaps lol


----------



## simonbees (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn it best but about the first 10minutes was the no commentary  it's back


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> "HEY GUYS, I'M FIRED!"
> 
> :show


Ironclad Contract? That just means you can't get fired as easily.

:trips2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Big Shows thoughts: "YEA STEPH KEEP SLAPPING ME, YEA BABY MAKE ME YOUR 400 POUND BABY BOY BITCH, YEA CALL ME LITTLE PAULY FUCK YEA"


:regal


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> So it's Big Show instead of Bryan that snaps & get this moment?


All the Bryan marks have been trying to say this all along. The writing has made zero sense


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Yeah, guess what, the WWE title doesn't matter anymore and the only person standing up to the McMahons is Big Show, can't see how this opening segment does anything but confirm the worst. This is all about Big Show and his feelings.


Well Daniel Bryan stood up to them as well. 

Also the 6-man later tonight should be incredible.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler!!! :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Those "Did you know" facts should be replaced with real wrestling trivia instead.


"Did you know"...how full of themselves the WWE is?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler not getting a jobber intro, maybe he is out of the dog house?
Here is rematch #1 from battleground


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

"You gonna cry?"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ahhhh fuck. Sandow gon' get dat shovel. Again.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the show off


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOW OFFFFFF! Ziggler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So about that Ambrose/Ziggler feud..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes ziggles!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great another rematch


----------



## simonbees (Apr 2, 2012)

The look ok her face when she was slapping him, well taken show damn! One of them would have knocked me the duck out :lol


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Another PPV rematch. I'm glad I stopped ordering PPVs


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Missed the opening, was it any good. I'm guessing it had to be after the way they ended last nights ppv.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A rematch to a match from a ppv last night? And they wonder why ppv buy rates are so low


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Re-match of a pre-show match. Look, I understand there are limits for new matchups but come the hell on.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandow to get his win back.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaand rematch


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Battleground rematch #1


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rock looked gassed out in the games.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

This looks familiar.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Face Ziggler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look a rematch from last night


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Those "Did you know" facts should be replaced with real wrestling trivia instead.


Did you know.... The WWE has more live events in Cambodia every year than the NFL, NBA, and MLB combined!

It's the dumbest shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, its Damien Sandow. I forgot he still worked here.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rematch raw with the same outcomes fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ziggler/Sandow. WWE sure loves dem rematches don't they?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Intellectual Savior of the Masses. :mark:

He'll probably win the rematch.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It's like they're not even trying anymore. "Aight, let's just book rematches and write some promos"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

What's Medium Show doing in the Impact Zone


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> WHOA no tonights the night music???/


we haven't heard the opening Raw theme in many months now


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Who's booking this Crap?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ahhhh fuck. Sandow gon' get dat shovel. Again.


He should get his return win to make it even.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow!!! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Inb4 rema.....Damn too late.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Was there any mystery that Stephanie & Triple H told Big Show to knock Bryan? I thought that was obvious.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wow. didn't know youtube was channel 833 on Comcast Boston now. PS 3-0 RED SOX


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Samien Dandow vs. Zolf Diggler


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this show has barely started and already better than the last 2 ppv's combined


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I would at least find this tolerable if they hadn't just thrown Big Show's money problem like it was nothing. "Oh yeah, Big Show has to obey us. He's broke after all." Wait, he is? "*We own his mortgage!" You do? They're just pulling shit out of nowhere that they've never hinted at or brought up before. * I'm really waiting for them to bring up how they're holding Big Show's daughter captive.
> 
> In a story, you can't just bring up things any old thing on the spot as it seems convenient to advance the story along. Its terrible story telling.
> 
> "Luke, you have to use the force!" "Ben what's the force, you've never mentioned it before." "JUST USE IT, and you can blow up the Death Star."


Triple H explained that he bought it from the bank on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> He should get his return win to make it even.


Except for the fact that Sandow loses every single match he's in and is a MITB holder, so...yeah. I don't think the odds are very good. Who knows, maybe, but I heavily doubt it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Cody is reemployed, Sandow better start handcuffing that briefcase to the ringpost again.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Those 4 drunk guys in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rematch from last night, really?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandow was so hurt last night.he couldnt cash in...so he's fighting Dolph again..FUCKERY


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Who's booking this Crap?


Needs more Punk.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'oak island' now trending on twitter


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn it. Rhodes should get a WHC push, not stay in a tag team.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Another PPV rematch? Makes ordering PPV's completely pointless.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Was there any mystery that Stephanie & Triple H told Big Show to knock Bryan? I thought that was obvious.


anyone that didn't figure it out after he held his head up in disappointment after he knocked out D-Bryan last night, is a complete moron


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Love how aggressive Sandow is in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'M FIRED! BUT HERE'S TO YA' STEPH!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> What's Medium Show doing in the Impact Zone


*The Huge Show. :show


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> Vacant needs to cut a promo & talk about retaining the title.


Vacant overcoming dem odds!

Maybe Vacant has no mic skills, it may explain why no promo has been cut yet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Incredible television, JBL?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Were they booing Ziggler kicking out? :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> we haven't heard the opening Raw theme in many months now


I was surprised to not hear it during the did you know part but then again I have missed the last 2 raws.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Another PPV rematch? Makes ordering PPV's completely pointless.


To be fair, this was on the pre-show.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lets go ZIGGLER


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except for the fact that Sandow loses every single match he's in and is a MITB holder, so...yeah. I don't think the odds are very good. Who knows, maybe, but I heavily doubt it.


True but even Ziggler and Bryan got a few wins here and there while holding the briefcase.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-07/aj-lee-leaves-raw-with-concussion-symptoms-26154164
> 
> Stupid Bella!


Seriously fuck Brie Bella.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know why these fans are chanting Jerry. Maybe they thought the opening segment was a parody of Jerry Springer with Steph bitchslapping the bitch out of Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch out, Goldberg. Vacant is 1-0 and is coming after your streak.

WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandow just did a simple push and ziggler sold it like he got shot out of a cannon...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> *The Huge Show. :show


The Giant?? THE GIAAAANNNTTT!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd is full of drunk idiots :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Another PPV rematch? Makes ordering PPV's completely pointless.


You realize that was the pre show match right?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 4 min
> Tonight the debut of the #NewFandango... Watch. #RAW


Take that for what it's worth...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

2 commercial breaks in 19 minutes. They might as well give each wrestler 3 timeouts and 2 challenges as well.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 4m
> Tonight the debut of the #NewFandango... Watch. #RAW


Fandango just tweeted this.

Chargebeam beat me to it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dmccourt95 said:


> So The Rhodes and Bryan are getting beat down by The Shield and HHH when No Chance in Hell hits and Vinnie Mac brings back Da Big Show to kill everyone


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Another PPV rematch? Makes ordering PPV's completely pointless.


WHo the hell would order a PPV like Battleground, when it had that card anyway though?

I'm guessing those who bought it had the money to burn because there was no way anyone could've thought it would actually be good based on the card and build.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

White Collar commercial:

"We have to rebuild the Empire"..

Coïncidence?? 

(Sorry, just hoping they make Drew and Barrett look like a million bucks once they get back)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Damn it. Rhodes should get a WHC push, not stay in a tag team.


He might if/when Sandow wins the WHC.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I was surprised to not hear it during the did you know part but then again I have missed the last 2 raws.


i don't think they've really played the opening theme since they debuted it at Raw 1000 or whatever the special Raw was that Punk turned heel


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Watch out, Goldberg. Vacant is 1-0 and is coming after your streak.
> 
> WHO'S NEXT?


Cue Abeyance Theme.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> Needs more Punk.


:no:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Take that for what it's worth...


Wade Barrett's new gimmick :mark: :mark:


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Seriously fuck Brie Bella.


8*D


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> True but even Ziggler and Bryan got a few wins here and there while holding the briefcase.


Very true.

Ziggler's win against Jericho, Cena, etc. :mark: Those were good matches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck. Why so many live events in Canada but so few tapings and PPVs?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn these commercial breaks are long as hell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Wade Barrett's new gimmick :mark: :mark:




Imagine Barrett in a dancing gimmick :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Face Fandango :/


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-07/aj-lee-leaves-raw-with-concussion-symptoms-26154164
> 
> Stupid Bella!


Ugh, that sucks! :no:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> *The Huge Show. :show



The Even Bigger Show, now with more tears!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so i guess sandows injury was BS last night.

he isnt even selling it tonight


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly, while it might be a good match, I really don't want to see the 6 man tag tonight. This is a problem indicative of the WWE in the past few years. Last night part of the reason the tag match was the most engaging on the card was that it was a fresh match up that we've never seen. Now we get to see it again...just like we're seeing Sandow/Ziggler AGAIN. They take fresh and novel match ups and do them absolutely to death. I've seen Orton and Bryan fight 4 TIMES this year, twice on Raw and twice on PPV. That's all in a 4 month span. They need to stop doing these matches to death.

I'd like for the Rhodes to be next in line for a title shot against the Shield at HIAC or Survivor Series or something. Do the classic idea of them splitting off to do 1 on 1s for a few week. Then have the Rhodes and Shield cut a promo in week 2 (separately) and put the Rhodes in a random tag match against the Real Americans or something. Have the Shield run in and leave them laying. The week after, the Rhodes get a turn do run in and clear the ring in a Shield match. If there's a week 4, maybe do segment backstage where the Shield gang up on Cody and leave him laying and Goldust runs them off. Then we get the actual match at the PPV and its fresh because we haven't seen it 3 times already on TV in the lead up, with the challengers already going over the champions clean in a non title scenario. STOP OVERPLAYING MATCHES. Preserve the novelty by keeping them apart in a real match scenario and play it up so people want to buy the PPV to see it. Now we're already going to see 2 Shield/Rhodes matches in 2 nights. Will anyone buy the PPV if the titles are on the line? Probably less because they've seen it already...twice, and its getting less interesting. This is something this company does NOT get.

Same thing with Bryan vs Shield. I've seen each of those matches what feels like a dozen times, if not more. If they do Bryan vs Ambrose or Bryan vs Rollins on PPV, why should I care? The Fed will have overdone a feud so often that they can't go to it in the future to bring in buys on PPV because the interest won't be there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> *The Huge Show. :show


*The LARGE Show*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Fandango just tweeted this.
> 
> Chargebeam beat me to it


BARRETT IS FANDANGO'S NEW DANCE PARTNER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Seriously fuck Brie Bella.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Show being "escorted" means he'll be back and rage at the end of the night. :show


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This match has been better than the one they had on PPV...unsurprisingly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Fuck. Why so many live events in Canada but so few tapings and PPVs?


they have great crowds too
you think raw would be there more often


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Very true.
> 
> Ziggler's win against Jericho, Cena, etc. :mark: Those were good matches.


Yeah. This is true.

Ziggler lost some matches, granted, but he did Main Event a PPV with Cena, and had very impressive showings in the Royal Rumble, and beat Jericho.

Sandow is booked so terribly right now, it's not even funny.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Nooooooo!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-07/aj-lee-leaves-raw-with-concussion-symptoms-26154164
> 
> Stupid Bella!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is moving back to the mid-card judging by that 6 man.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ziggler believing his own hype too much. His reaming and yelling is not good selling. ......smelling


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show will make the save at the main event to get DAT MOMENT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ramen's hair is a struggle. Jesus christ get this man some VO5 hot oil, an egg or just burn it and start over. Fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Big Show being "escorted" means he'll be back and *rage *at the end of the night. :show


Or cry


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even JBL is like "fuck put on the baseball game".


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Am I the only who doesn't give a shit about this match?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Imagine Barrett in a dancing gimmick :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

JBL is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Ziggler believing his own hype too much. His reaming and yelling is not good selling. ......smelling


Reaming? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow to get the score even tonight.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ziggler wins again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandow :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

uhh waht


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Sandow to get the score even tonight.


Nope.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Poor Sandow.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

He actually pinned someone with the fameasser?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now losing to Zigglers fame asser is a definite burial


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Remember when a 2-hour Raw was fun throughout the whole show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~__________~ Fuckery. The guy loses not even to a finisher. He's not winning his cash in. What a disaster.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

predictable, how he "got his win back", righto? ^^


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Now we want to hear the fate of Vacant & his championship.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WTF is up with Michael Cole shouting Billy Gunn out every time Dolph uses the Fameasser?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggles won!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope they go with Damien losing for another month and tries to cash in at the wrong time.. and loses..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler has a nice Fame asser


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, he actually won with the Fame-Ass-er? I thought Dolph could only win with the Zig Zag, ha ha.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yeah. This is true.
> 
> Ziggler lost some matches, granted, but he did Main Event a PPV with Cena, and had very impressive showings in the Royal Rumble, and beat Jericho.
> 
> Sandow is booked so terribly right now, it's not even funny.


You can bet Sandow would beat Chris Jerihoe too. That's no impressive feat whatsoever. The guy has laid on his back for every jobber out there more than any prostitute in Las Vegas put together.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The WHC MITB briefcase is cursed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is the fameasser his finisher now?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damien Sandow continues to job.

Can not wait for him to win the National title.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank god that match is over. As awesome as Sandow is when speaking, his matches are boring to me. Especially this one.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

WWE booking is awful


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Listen to that sound of thousands of channels changing.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

lol why is Sandow still losing every match. This company is fucked.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't even need his finisher :lmao. I'm not even mad anymore.. Just disappointed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay then.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Sandow burried again ffs....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He won with a Fameasser. Billy Gunn most be so proud of his son right now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What's the Unusually Vast Show doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I mean, holy fuck. That's as clean a win as you can get.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Losing to Dolph's Fameasser is like losing to The Angle Slam. Literally, NO ONE ever gets pinned by one and yet.......


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Thank fuck Ziggler won.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph is fucking hot.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sandow lost fpalm
Maddox gonna get fired


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does the WWE make the money in the bank winner loose so much?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay then. 

Ziggler wins the briefcase, jobs out for a year, wins the title does nothing loses it and does nothing and is now back down the card as if nothing happened.

Now Sandow wins the briefcase, is jobbing out (including to Ziggler)... I wonder what happens next.





They have a really funny way to book Money in the Bank winners. And by funny I mean dumb.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The blackout? For fuck's sake. WWE leeching everything they can and morphing it into a storyline.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

About time he won with the fame-asser.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Brad.... :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Brad Maddox bout to take it with no lube.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Queen Bitch is gonna punish Maddox. :buried


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph looks like she's gonna rape Maddox. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, Sandow lost again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sandow is such a jobber :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why did HHH and Steph even leave the PPV? Was there a reason they weren't around for something so important?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

What a sexy bitch Stephanie is!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else getting aroused when Stephanie is talking angry?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> He won with a Fameasser. Billy Gunn most be so proud of his son right now.


yes he would:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brad Maddox is prettier than Stephanie.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Remember when a 2-hour Raw was fun throughout the whole show?


That's going back a while...those were great times, though. When Raw was a treat, instead of a chore.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ahhhg imagine getting an angry fuck from steph


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Or cry


Or both. :cool2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've lost the bury count on Stephanie. She's got to be at like 23 by now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's the Unusually Vast Show doing in the Impact Zone?



What's this fat fuck doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is the Rhodes winning Maddox's fault? LoL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck Steph gonna get on camera with straight ends and a curly kitchen?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Scowl look from Stephanie.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo Dietl, legendary detective that nobody knows or gives two shits about.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone else getting aroused when Stephanie is talking angry?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Its that time of the month for Steph


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steph has some serious toxic shock syndrome going on tonight. 

Her finisher tonight:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Maddox will reward us with a 4th :brock vs :HHH2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Perhaps I am in the minority here since everyone is so gravitated towards Sandow's promo cutting ability which obviously sticks out, but personally I enjoy Sandow's in ring work. A guy like Sandow doesn't need to be chain wrestling or be performing weekly complicated high spots, but Sandow keeps it simple and with his smug mannerisms and trash talk he makes his moveset work. Sandow is a decently clean wrestler too. Selling is not a strongsuit for Sandow and like I said he doesn't have the crispness of a guy like Samoa Joe and probably won't be involved in an in ring classic any time soon but I like Sandow as a worker. Something unique I really like about him is that wheras many wrestlers just use the headlock as a generic rest hold or crowd calmer to transition to a higlight but Sandow uses the headlock in its kayfabe intention: a wear down hold meant to drain energy. Such a small thing but Sandow has one of the best headlocks in the business if you ask me.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Words can't describe how hard I would hate fuck Steph right now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ~__________~ Fuckery. The guy loses not even to a finisher. He's not winning his cash in. What a disaster.


Nah, even worse he'll win the title after no build up, do nothing with it then lose it and go back down the card to doing nothing.


Just like Swagger, just like CM Punk (at the time), just like Ziggler, just like Bryan (at the time), just like Miz. They are incapable from building these guys up. Or anyone, for that matter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd fuck the cunt right out of Steph and I mean that both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph is a monster tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why does the WWE make the money in the bank winner loose so much?


Because creative and the bookers are Goddamn clownshoes. It happened to Danielson, it happened to Dolph, it's happening to Sandow and considering the track record of the aforemantioned clownshoes, you can bet on the next WHC MITB winner becoming a victim of the same insipid writing and booking.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

What's the Considerably Oversized Show doing in the impact zone?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The show is great so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch a bunch of fat girls write BDSM fan fiction about Steph/Maddox now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh god, I fell asleep right at the end of the opening promo and I had this nightmare that Sandow dominated Ziggler in a match for pretty much the whole match, only to lose to one of Ziggler's signatures, not a finisher, in the fameasser. Then I woke up.

So... what's happened the last 20 minutes?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Why did HHH and Steph even leave the PPV? Was there a reason they weren't around for something so important?


Apparently they had an Emergency meeting


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I bet Steph is a freak in bed. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lok said:


> Steph is a monster tonight


She can have my one eyed monster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Perhaps I am in the minority here since everyone is so gravitated towards Sandow's promo cutting ability which obviously sticks out, but personally I enjoy Sandow's in ring work. A guy like Sandow doesn't need to be chain wrestling or be performing weekly complicated high spots, but Sandow keeps it simple and with his smug mannerisms and trash talk he makes his moveset work. Sandow is a decently clean wrestler too. Selling is not a strongsuit for Sandow and like I said he doesn't have the crispness of a guy like Samoa Joe and probably won't be involved in an in ring classic any time soon but I like Sandow as a worker. Something unique I really like about him is that wheras many wrestlers just use the headlock as a generic rest hold or crowd calmer to transition to a higlight but Sandow uses the headlock in its kayfabe intention: a wear down hold meant to drain energy. Such a small thing but Sandow has one of the best headlocks in the business if you ask me.


I like his in ring work at lot. Better than a good chunk of the roster. He isnt in the top tier level like DB, Punk, Cena, Orton, Sheamus etc but he is on the next tier down.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone else getting aroused when Stephanie is talking angry?


I would repeatedly pound her.






















With my fist. To her face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

- The storyline reason for Triple H and Stephanie McMahon not being on the Battleground pay-per-view is that they were called away to an emergency meeting before the show started.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1007/566178/storyline-news-on-triple-h-stephanie/


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone else getting aroused when Stephanie is *on screen*?


fixed.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:woolcock


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Stephanie is on a serious power trip. LOL.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow is losing all of his credibility. He needs to start winning matches as soon as possible.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Nah, even worse he'll win the title after no build up, do nothing with it then lose it and go back down the card to doing nothing.
> 
> 
> Just like Swagger, just like CM Punk (at the time), just like Ziggler, just like Bryan (at the time), just like Miz. They are incapable from building these guys up. Or anyone, for that matter.


Ziggler's build up wasn't that bad. Although his current booking is terrible. He should be in the WHC picture.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> Apparently they had an Emergency meeting


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Sandow is losing all of his credibility. He needs to start winning matches as soon as possible.



Sandow had credibility?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

We missed Bruno? :cuss:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bruno


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

There's a WWE app???? How do I go about getting such a thing???


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ACSplyt said:


> I bet Steph is a freak in bed. :lol


theres one of those urban legends she has strapon banged HHH, chyna, and austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The greatest WWE Champion of all time.....yet he wasn't even on your Night of Champions poll LOL.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

The double you double you double you double you double you double you ee APP!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BRUNO!!! MOTHERFUCKING BRUNO!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Sandow is losing all of his credibility. He needs to start winning matches as soon as possible.


He never had much to begin with. That's the problem.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Random Bruno? wtf


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Not even on live tv? I can't with this company :lmao So much for a living legend.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THEY DIDN'T SHOW BRUNO ON TV

THE FUCKING APP??

REALLY???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol I gotta admit, that's pretty cool.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bruno? Man, Hunter knows what he's doing when talking to that guy.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wonder if the got Sammartino's thoughts on the current WWE Champion, Vacant


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They keep making this Bruno guy seem like a bigger deal than he really is.

It is really quite insulting for me because I want to see some young blood.

Most of the people in the audience barely know a thing about the guy at all.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

bathroom break


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What does the fox say?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rosa dyed her hair?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alicia Fox, is she a face or a heel tonight? oh wait she's with Aksana so she must be a heel tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't you have to pay for that song whenever it's aired on television?



Those fucking crickets. Wow. 

:lmao

And Rosa has to wrestle.

WHY?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They brought him back so they could sing Happy Birthday to him?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lapdance time

I MEAN.....


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I love you Alicia


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rosa and Aksana


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Why wouldn't they have that on the live broadcast?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the more Bruno ages, the more he begins to resemble the iron sheik


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bruno gets the wwe app, while Rose, Alicia & Askana get a match on tv.

FUCKERY.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bathroom break.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should've put Bruno on live TV and this Divas shit on the app.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rosa wrestling. :|


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol Alicias theme, mid 90s neo geo game


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Who is the blonde girl?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh boy, a 3 on 3 divas tag match. I wonder who's not getting tagged in tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm Alicia Fox love dat bish


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Alicia Fox's theme. Could swear that Maria had it back in 2005.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh...these people are still employed...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They show Bruno on the App?! What the fuck!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

The Greatest WWE champion of all time ↓


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Divas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: JO-JO GON WRESTLE!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

fpalm Poor Natalya


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NOOOOOO.
WHY? :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eva Maria & Jojo are having their first match on WWE tv? this will definitely be one major train wreck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bruno Sammartino is The Living Legend and the longest reigning WWE Champion of all time, yet he gets a birthday celebration relegated to that WWE app faggotry. That silliness + a divas match = Me leaving to pop some Goddamn molly in disdain.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck did Rosa do that to her hair for?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the Total Divas girls are faces & the non Total Divas girls are heels. 

Makes sense.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

WTF is Evan Maurice wearing???


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Piss break, Natalya used to be good, but her botches recently made me start to hate her a bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eva Marie in the ring?

Comedy hour.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

natty is the female version of curtis axel
her music is the best part about her gimmick


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> Wonder if the got Sammartino's thoughts on the current WWE Champion, Vacant


Vacant is a jackass.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy fuckery! Eva Marie and Jo Jo fpalm


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

No AJ? No thanks.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Man I hope there is another Bruno appearance tonight....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The bitch Eva Marie is now a face :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wanna to see them botch so bad.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh god.. Eva and Jo Jo in the ring? Fuck our lives.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

There is way too much pink in this match, and I am not talking about the shirts.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please tell me the veterans whoop their asses....


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I see the ladyhating has started _immediately_.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This can't be good, and no AJ on commentary to releave my annoyance. OK fuck it, I'll give it a chance..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva Marie in a match? :lmao

Jojo could be alright

Eva's rollup :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just don't see the attraction in Natalya


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao worst roll up ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This actually might be the fuckery I've been waiting for ever since Jenna/Sharmell.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Eva Marie with all those emotions


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh God, this match is going to be rough... :sad:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

good thing most of them are hot cause this is gonna be terrible


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We want AJ chants


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Eva Marie can't wrestle, but damn :datass :homer

She's one of the reasons I eat Paleo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wouldn't it be good to, you know, introduce the Total Divas wrestlers, ya know give them a gimmick and personality and stuff, instead of having them wrestle out of nowhere and...


You know what nevermind.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd is right dead lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's sad that I'm opting to watch two boring teams like the Jets and Falcons over Raw.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Am I watching Total Divas?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Eva Marie in the ring?
> 
> Comedy hour.


Agreed. She needs to get the hell out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Careful Aksana you might burst an implant on Eva.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HouseofPunk said:


> The Greatest WWE champion of all time ↓


Agreed, but anybody who's been watching WWE knows that they have about 7 greatest WWE Champions of all time. When Bruno is there, it's Bruno. When Hogan is there, it's Hogan. When Austin, Rock, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, etc.....you get the idea.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rosa why did you dye your hair blonde?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Eva didn't even sell getting her head hit on canvas


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Eva Marie with all those emotions


Lynn, these are sex people!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the sad thing is vacant has a longer title reign than DB two WWE title reigns combined


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> They keep making this Bruno guy seem like a bigger deal than he really is.
> 
> It is really quite insulting for me because I want to see some young blood.
> 
> Most of the people in the audience barely know a thing about the guy at all.


I'm sure most of the people in this audience knows about Bruno... He's from Pittsburgh and is on the news quite often. The stories of him is past down from generation to generation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF, Rosa Mendes??


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it possible to rate a match below 0 stars?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This.
Is. 
Shit.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I never thought it was possible for a match to be worse than last night's. fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to know Eva is shit >>

Didn't even go through NXT I'm assuming?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmfao these girls are terrible. Eva's terrible acting and the way Aksana didn't know what to do as she was holding her down keeping her from tagging out lmao oh god


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JETS

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> I see the ladyhating has started _immediately_.


OK normally I might agree with you but look at this match. 


LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is Wrestling!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck this, to the Braves/Dodgers game..


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

jo jo has dat ass!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Is it possible to rate a match below 0 stars?


Watch Jenna Morasca vs Sharmell from TNA Victory Road 2009 and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this match should be on Smackdown, cause barely anyone will be watching that


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This is actually quite pathetic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This has gone on about 5 minutes too long.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm blaming each and every guy on this forum for hyping these two busted chicks. 

JoJo and Eva Marie cannot wrestled!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The fuck am I watching?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

steph in a bra and panties match would help boost ratings


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God it's over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well that was shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I zoned out. Did Nattie even tag out in this match?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

"She's got blonde hair now".. Cheers Jerry!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jojo didn't even wrestle... :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Is it possible to rate a match below 0 stars?



2.5 blackholes


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Eva Marie's hair makes me think my eyes are broken


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*looks at JoJo some more*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I also love how JoJo never even got in the match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd rather have no match than a bad match.
Just...end the division for now.

And Emanuelle Lewis didn't do a damn thing. Just end this please.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I see the ladyhating has started _immediately_.


It has nothing to do with them being ladies & everything to do with them being terrible wrestlers, I don't hate AJ, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn, & formerly Natalya before she suddenly started sucking.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No drum roll fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, that was thankfully not as painful as I'd thought it would be. I was seriously expecting WOTY caliber.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a waste of a decent Natalya performance.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

5 STAR MATCH


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Brad :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BRAD MADDOX!!!!!!! THE FUTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Fire eve and jojo Maddox


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So we don't get Bruno on live TV, but we get that stupid ass divas match where five of the six divas have no idea what to do. This company fpalm

Maddox :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maddox needs music! Nobody ever realises he's there


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Cameron just found a new favorite match of all time...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jo-Jo didn't even get to wrestle 

But she looks so good :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I just rushed from the bathroom just in case I missed the Maddox apology..

I guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be honest.

I'm actually fucking offended how early Eva is allowed to wrestle on RAW. That's a crime. It has to be.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just send Summer Rae out please, the only diva besides AJ I give a damn about


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Natalya carried that whole match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jojo didn't even wrestle....

The vets whooping their asses would've been appropriate


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess it says that they allowed Eva in the ring, but not Jojo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The fact that they chose to put Eva in the match over Jo Jo and she was horrible dear god what is Jo Jo then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HELL IN A CELL!

And the crowd goes mild :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Maddox was going to say, "I'm going to publicly apologize for this fuckery of a Divas match we just had."


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What a Slobber Knocker, right there, folks!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Natalya carried that whole match.


Well she's the best out of all of them, so.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rematch :/


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shawn Michaels as guest referee please?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox has such good mic talent


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dave Hebner should be the guy


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

"The match will take place...."

tonight?

"at Hell In a Cell"

*troll face*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The WWE APP Will make the Decision you mean Maddox


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brad Maddox looks more like Eric Bischoff's kid than Eric Bischoff's kid does.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> HELL IN A CELL!
> 
> And the crowd goes mild :lmao :lmao :lmao




It used to mean something


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WWE App vote? GTFO.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm Alicia Fox love dat bish


:yum:

Alicia should be the primer diva. I'm dead serious. She's got the best diva theme song too.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If they don't want Daniel Bryan to be champion, why do they keep putting him in title matches?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really am a glutton for punishment because overall, WWE in 2013 is just abysmal.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was that the first WWE app mention?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Hell in a Cell rematch, that shocked me to my core!

A guest referee must be to make it extra good and not because it was predictable!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Booker T!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno how Mad Ox / Mad Dicks doesn't have a boner after Steph was being possibly the sexiest hardass of a boss that we'll ever see.

Fuckin' A, Booker T!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Weakest reaction to a hiac announcement ever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

If he does the Spinerooni he gets my vote!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SUCKA!*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: Booker T


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox better announce a great match at HIAC as I'll be there!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show as referee!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DA BOOK MAN!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' kids love the Booker man!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This man cannot form a complete sentence without pausing 15 times.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Brad Maddox looks more like Eric Bischoff's kid than Eric Bischoff's kid does.


Holy shit, I was just going to post that!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't even know what divas are heel and which are face anymore.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

That WE choose...dare i say fuckery


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Retard kids :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

That wee boy loves some Boookah!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is wwe purposely trying to piss their fans off?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What's going on? :argh:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did he just say 6 time 5 times?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ref Bookah.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was only 5, Jackass.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HBK plz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

dmccourt95 said:


> Wonder if the got Sammartino's thoughts on the current WWE Champion, Vacant


I thought the current champ's name was Abeyance?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

6-time just doesn't have that same ring to it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Daddy, is that Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BOOKA!!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*6-TIME!*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Politicking for a guest ref job

:ti


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I see the ladyhating has started _immediately_.


Since WWE doesn't actually have official female wrestlers, only "divas", which (with two and a half exceptions) are just glorified anorexic cheerleading dolls, this isn't really surprising. You don't get that huge amount of nagging at TNA KO matches (though they also drift in the WWE direction)


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

in4 shawn michaels is the guest referee


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Eva wasn't even that bad. The majority of the time she was in the ring she was on defense. And her offense was way better than Aksanas. Plus I love how people are insulting JoJo's wrestling, yet she didn't even wrestle. Lmao.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

5 time just sounds better. Rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

watch John Cena be guest referee...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> HBK plz


Yeah I see hbk turning on db to help hhh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

DREW CAREY PLEASE :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lawler to be the special guest ref


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Here we go telling us how to install an app...fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> It used to mean something


I think it's more to do with the fact that nobody actually believes that this time will ACTUALLY be a real finish, or that they won't take the title off Bryan again if he wins.

They have neutered the cell gimmick, though.

This storyline is a giant clusterfail.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Is wwe purposely trying to piss their fans off?


Probably. They do that about 80% of the time.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Not the APP crap again.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are they serious?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STOP SHOWING US HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE DAMN APP!!!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hang on, guys. Gotta learn how to download the WWE app......


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKER I KNOW HOW TO INSTALL A APP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bring back Earl so he can drag all these bitches


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Listen you fuck faced morons. We are telling you step by step how to download the goddamn thing! 

WILL YOU DOWNLOAD THE FUCKING APP ALREADY?!?!?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no :/


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Incase you don't know how to install an app... :lol


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh god no


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at lawer saying oh and we know most of you know how to install an app ha


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

How to Install the App for dummies


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

More importantlier than that sucka!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The WWE treating us like we're idiots when it comes down to technology. :lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The divas division is going to go back to pond scum like shit with AJ gone.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

los ridiculous is on next, great


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck the Los Mastadores. WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

YES! LOS MATADORES!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Booker T using Triple H code words


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> DREW CAREY PLEASE :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

JBL is slowly becoming Lawler Lite.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Mick Foley will be there probably, he was there last year during Survivor Series season.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Holy shit, I was just going to post that!


I was too lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think it's more to do with the fact that nobody actually believes that this time will ACTUALLY be a real finish, or that they won't take the title off Bryan again if he wins.
> 
> They have neutered the cell gimmick, though.
> 
> This storyline is a giant clusterfail.



Yeah, no way this has a real finish at HIAC, not with Survivor Series being the next one


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People aren't downloading that shitty App because they don't know how and need a tutorial, they're not downloading it because they don't fucking want to.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Los Matadores' theme song hits me all up in the New Generation nostalgia.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster :lmao


the WWE APP about to make a comeback against Vacant and claim the WWE Championship. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster :lmao


Its the build for WWE App vs. Brock Lesnar at WM30.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So what's this I hear about an app


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I guess WWE are changing it up. Instead of me bashing women and watching Maddox flub literally every word out of his mealy mouth I can bash midgets and listen to the commentators butcher every spanish word they know.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bookah, Foleh, Krispen Wah Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

To be honest, seeing El Torito is the most exciting part every time Los Matadores make an appearance.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Booker, that just means you lost the title 6 times brother.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eskuhbro said:


> Eva wasn't even that bad. The majority of the time she was in the ring she was on defense. And her offense was way better than Aksanas. Plus I love how people are insulting JoJo's wrestling, yet she didn't even wrestle. Lmao.


Yeah, I was expecting a train wreck, but Eva didn't embarrass herself at all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just bring back Earl so he can drag all these bitches


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Plz explain to me again how to download an App... im using a zach morris phone


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Facing 3MB again?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't we just see this match last week? :side:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Los Metadores vs 3MB again? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What WWE is saying to us


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Again...ugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuckin' hell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3MB again? I am in an endless time loop of madness with this company.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

3MB jobbing to Los Matadores. Just when I thought they couldn't sink any lower.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EL TORITO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boooooo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another fucking rematch? :\


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

This fucking company...

Daniel Bryan in a special referee match at Summerslam for the WWE title, and the main event. 2 months, and 3 PPVs later, Daniel Bryan, WWE title match, main events a PPV...ANOTHER SPECIAL REFEREE! Have they seriously not got a clue? They just did a special referee match, why another? And if the plan was to do the special referee match now, why did they do it then? Who actually thought it'd be a good idea to put them in such close proximity? Remember when a special referee in a match meant something? But of course, like everything else in WWE today, its a played out concept. My god, they've even watered down Hell in a fucking Cell by making it a yearly PPV. Remember when Foley revealed he wanted Hunter in a Cell at No Way Out 2000 and would put his career on the line? Remember the shock and awe of the crowd when they were totally surprised that such a brutal match was coming up at the PPV? Now its just a yearly thing. Oh its October. We all know the next PPV is going to have at least a Cell match. So when Orton vs Bryan in a Cell is announced...nobody cares because the title of the next PPV gave away what should have been an important moment.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet the kiddies love this!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL is now the most annoying commentator, how the...


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

another rematch ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Activate 1995 timewarp!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vacant to come in and Vac Bottom everyone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its mini mantar


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Torito.. the most over star on the roster as we speak!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

:mangane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe this shit is on my tv in 2013.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i havent watched RAW in a few weeks, is this really what they do now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

$10 says Drew gets fed up with 3MB losing yet again and leaves them high and dry.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope somebody told Cole he looks like Mantaur and not fucking Giant Gonzalez.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

My dog don't gotta go out, but he's going out anyway, I need a break fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

El Torito for WWE Champion book it Vince


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

its mini mantaur and los retardo's


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"El Dorito?" Fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The shit this company gets away with..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

So they've been teasing a Mcintyre singles push all week......I have little faith


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> JBL is now the most annoying commentator, how the...


Agreed. He wouldn't be so bad if he didn't say the same things every week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Activate 1995 timewarp!


I LOVE IT!
:lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I honestly wonder about the look on 3MB's faces when they are told that they will lose matches like this.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> This fucking company...
> 
> Daniel Bryan in a special referee match at Summerslam for the WWE title, and the main event. 2 months, and 3 PPVs later, Daniel Bryan, WWE title match, main events a PPV...ANOTHER SPECIAL REFEREE! Have they seriously not got a clue? They just did a special referee match, why another? And if the plan was to do the special referee match now, why did they do it then? Who actually thought it'd be a good idea to put them in such close proximity? Remember when a special referee in a match meant something? But of course, like everything else in WWE today, its a played out concept. My god, they've even watered down Hell in a fucking Cell by making it a yearly PPV. Remember when Foley revealed he wanted Hunter in a Cell at No Way Out 2000 and would put his career on the line? Remember the shock and awe of the crowd when they were totally surprised that such a brutal match was coming up at the PPV? Now its just a yearly thing. Oh its October. We all know the next PPV is going to have at least a Cell match. So when Orton vs Bryan in a Cell is announced...nobody cares because the title of the next PPV gave away what should have been an important moment.


Preach


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw is Rematch


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

all in all... said:


> i havent watched RAW in a few weeks, is this really what they do now?


It's what they always did. They debuted last week :troll


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm already sick of Los Metadores.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is total shit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least El Torito gets a bigger reaction than Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Do the commentators really have to say "Ole" all the fucking time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I bet Renee can speak multiple languages alright. I'd love to have her talking in tongue if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zeb Colter on twitter :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jbl just made me spit my drink with that brawling buddy comment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Matadores suck chants?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate this company.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The only good thing about watching RAW is there's no school here for 2 weeks


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Vickie is gonna get in bigggg trouble for not helping last night.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just bring back Earl so he can drag all these bitches


Oh. My. God. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck off lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...worst new gimmick of 2013.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was the finish

WTF is with the wwe and finishes lately


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Ole brothers win


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Does the WWE think we can't install a fucking app?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

**dances like it's 1995**


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just..I need drugs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Juan Cena to be revealed as third member of Los Matadores.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

It's finally over. That was terrible, now show us Ref #2.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:fpalm


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Fear the Bullshit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Oh I bet Renee can speak multiple languages alright. I'd love to have her talking in tongue if you know what I'm saying.


So like Rod Flanders when he doesn't take his flu shot?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HEATH SLATER JUST TOOK FLIGHT


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahhh the vintage chasing of a midget..


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

So.. um. About Drew and a repackaging?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

slaters sell, lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

PG crap.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Mascarita Dorada is fucking amazing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: That was awesome!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This shit is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mini giant gonzalez :no:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jesus christ

just get out of the fucking ring already


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Slater deserves better than this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hope somebody told Cole he looks like Mantaur and not fucking Giant Gonzalez.


:kobe5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Torito's diving 'rana and Slater's selling of it = :lol


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

lol slater with the GOAT sell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd already doesn't give a shit about them.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Slater is such a good sport with some of these things. The guy does some ridiculous stuff but he does it so well. Kudos to him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Heyman's stare at Ryback. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Now this storyline, fuck this shit.
And what the fuck are they calling the midget?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at Heyman's creepy stare at Ryback.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYMAN NEXT!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Why the fuck does this Punk/Heyman feud have to continue.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The BIG guy :mark:


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lmao at Heyman! "When I see you smile........."


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Vacant to come in and Vac Bottom everyone.




VKO's out of nowhere!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Juan Cena to be revealed as third member of Los Matadores.


Please let that be true.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

And there's Drew's repackage. Fuck sake


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I give Heath props for selling that. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Here comes Curtis "Wes Brisco" Axel.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Here he comes to save the DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY! That means that Heyman is on the way!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, Heyman staring at Ryback with a huge smile on his face the whole time they're walking down the hall fpalm


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

That was funny as shit... midcard is allowed to have PG... lighten up.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

sad that the most interesting part of that whole segment/match was something that didnt happen... drew macintyre


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I feel bad for McIntyre. He deserves much, much, much better.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

El Torito is nearly 50


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Heyman is trying so hard to get Ryback over. He realized Axel is dead in the water, he doesn't wanna be 0/2 on looking for a new Heyman guy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Slater is an underrated seller.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This really is embarrassing. I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I can't believe this shit is on my tv in 2013.


Would you honestly believe that this is one of the things on the show so far that I don't actually mind? Sure, its goofy, and corny, but they can work, are at least identifiable and they have a gimmick that can involve the audience. Its only week 2 and they've got the fans chanting with them. So they're already more over than they were as Primo and Epico. I'm fine with this. They're right where they should be on the card. There's absolutely nothing wrong with mid card comedy. Think of them as the Oddities of 2013, except they don't suck at wrestling. The only problem so far isn't with them, its with how terrible the commentary is when they come out, with the Giant Gonzales jokes and JBL chanting OLE! That needs to stop.

Pretty nice Hurricanrana by Torito, too.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Heyman eye raping Ryback.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

animus said:


> That was funny as shit... midcard is allowed to have PG... lighten up.


.......how was that funny? Break it down for me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I just..I need drugs.


You'll be okay.

*kisses your forehead*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Lol at Heyman's creepy stare at Ryback.


Lol my friend who doesn't watch laughed his ass off.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This really is embarrassing. I think I'm done for the night.


Bye, see you in 10 minutes still complaining.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Heyman just staring lovingly at Ryback. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

This would be a lot more entertaining if i'd recently sustained a massive head injury


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dusty Rhodes and the jerry the king is like be on the list the fan will vote on for rep the wwe title match at hell in a cell.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Slater is an underrated seller.


He is, but he's in 3MB, so that ruins it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph is so hot. :mark:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> El Torito is nearly 50


Really? Impressive quickness for 50



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This really is embarrassing. I think I'm done for the night.


It should be okay that parts of the show are for kids. This is the same as pre attitude era, only the wrestlers are smaller and more time is spent talking.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Raws been on just under one hour and I've seen the Big Show getting fired clip 3 times!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 2m
> I'M SURE @MichaelCole will say GREAT THINGS ABOUT THE @WWELosMatadores more like @Los illegals @WWE


:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So how did you guys like Barrett's repackaging? I must admit, I was surprised when he came out with Los Matadores, but that top rope move vs Slater was pretty well executed... Maybe they actually push him this time...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The opening segment was fucking great.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You'd think stupid shit like this would stay in the past.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Would you honestly believe that this is one of the things on the show so far that I don't actually mind? Sure, its goofy, and corny, but they can work, are at least identifiable and they have a gimmick that can involve the audience. Its only week 2 and they've got the fans chanting with them. So they're already more over than they were as Primo and Epico. I'm fine with this. They're right where they should be on the card. There's absolutely nothing wrong with mid card comedy. Think of them as the Oddities of 2013, except they don't suck at wrestling. The only problem so far isn't with them, its with how terrible the commentary is when they come out, with the Giant Gonzales jokes and JBL chanting OLE! That needs to stop.
> 
> Pretty nice Hurricanrana by Torito, too.


I see where you're coming from. But I just can't get past the corniness.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh, haven't we replayed this already...like once or twice at least?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear to God, Stephanie is gonna let the word "cunt" slip out on accident, I just know it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Heyman supposed to be playing a character that we think is homosexual?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> You'd think stupid shit like this would stay in the past.


:lmao

Shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


> You'll be okay.
> 
> *kisses your forehead*


No she won't. Why? Two hours left. Wait until the 10-10:30 block when they throw the real crap on there. She'll be doing bath salts while mainlining heroin just to kill the pain.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heyman with a jobber intro

wow just wow


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman in that pink shirt :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

X-Train said:


> Raws been on just under one hour and I've seen the Big Show getting fired clip 3 times!!


Because the Big Show is all that matters at this point. Get used to it. WWE is doubling down on that fat goof.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Steph so angry. She must be sexually frustrated because Triple H been on a burying spree as of late. Where is Kurt Angle when you need him.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the man isnt lying


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I swear to God, Stephanie is gonna let the word "cunt" slip out on accident, I just know it.


I swear to god if I ever meet Steph i'm gonna accidentally slip in her cunt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, Axel and Ryback are so beneath Heyman, and not in the way that Heyman's character wants Ryback to be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ry-Berg & The Boreplex. 

Ugh, I can't wait until Lesnar comes back to this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Reminds me of how Jericho would constantly bring up how he was the first Undisputed Champion in history. :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HouseofPunk said:


> I swear to god if I ever meet Steph i'm gonna accidentally slip in her cunt


Accidentally?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol no one is playing the video

:HHH2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> No she won't. Why? Two hours left. Wait until the 10-10:30 block when they throw the real crap on there. She'll be doing bath salts while mainlining heroin just to kill the pain.



lol

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ugh, Axel and Ryback are so beneath Heyman, and not in the way that Heyman's character wants Ryback to be.


This.

And so is Punk.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Say no to bowlys! 

:ryback


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

BOTCH BOTCH BOTCH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT POP unk


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cult of Personality. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this bullshit angle is still going...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good shot, it's Punk.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a pop for Punk... Oh wait


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

even Paul is getting recappy...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Accidentally?


That's what i'll tell the judge :agree:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

unk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> What a pop for Punk... Oh wait


:lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Hell in a Cell is tomorrow night isn't it?*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

very happy Punk is out here


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BITW to save the show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Best in the World!...

...Still in a feud with Curtis Axel and Ryback.

fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is HIAC going to be all rematches from battleground for the main matches


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT POP!!! :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao Punk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did they... did they just sensor the word nuts?.... really? I'm sorry really?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tepid reaction for Punk. Probably getting tired of the same thing over and over with Heyman and his cronies.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyman knows all about BAREBACK's balls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this continuing? Ever since his feud with Jericho, every feud Punk has been in has turned into a pointless, dragged out, uninspired mess.


Another rematch.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This feud just needs to end.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So they censor "balls" and not "son of a bitch"*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Stop censoring balls for fuck's sake.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Thats what you get when you're a bully and you pick on someone smarter than you" 

Yup.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone creaming their pants for punk lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rematch -A- Cell fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I think Hell in a Cell is tomorrow night isn't it?*


YUP.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hell In A Cell is slowly becoming WWE Battleground...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even punk looks bored with this feud.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Why are we censoring balls all of a sudden?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat Bowly.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

God don't let Ryback talk


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what the hell is Truth doing here?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Punk vs Ryback in a punch in the balls match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

A wild Rapping Jobber appeared!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Good lord.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You're a bowly.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TRUTH! :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's your main event.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What the fuck is Truth doing here?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

R-Truth :kobe


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the hell....


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone call Teddy Long...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao Gotta love those hand gestures.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE convulting more matches for no reason
UGH
HHH booking is such crap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh what? I guess they're counting that match with Axel as a feud?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, what a surprise, its CM Punk's good friend R Truth!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So they censor "balls" and not "son of a bitch"*


I know right. Saying bitch is soooooooooo PG


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy fuck, it's K-KWIK!!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

the fuck??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh wow, how did I not see this one coming :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This has been a fun segment so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh look, it's Cam'ron.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No. Fuck you. GO AWAY R-Truth. Go the fuck away!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So they censor "balls" and not "son of a bitch"*


And they let ass go uncensored.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so Sports- Entertained right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HOLD ON A MINUTE THERE PLAYAS!

WE GON HAVE A TAG TEAM MATCH... CM PUNK AND R-TRUTH WILL FACE CURTIS AXEL AND RYBACK! HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This would be perfect time for Truth to turn heel, toss em in the ring and they all whoop Punks ass lol.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

Why the fuck are they actually pushing R-Truth in 2013? Ridiculous.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you can't be serious...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk propping up Truth now? Mid-carding's a bitch.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk wrestling on Raw? :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Even punk looks bored with this feud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can you blame him, though?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe

Way too much R-Truth recently


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

R-Truth thinks he's in Philadelphia


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The moment R-Truth's music hit I literally threw my hands in the air in the give up motion. Lord.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R Truth= RATINGZ


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess Teddy long is no longer needed


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I think Hell in a Cell is tomorrow night isn't it?*


a ppv on a tuesday? haven't seen that since Taboo Tuesday


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What an odd segment.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> this bullshit angle is still going...


It's pretty obvious at this point that WWE wants Punk to stay far away from the main angle right now with HHH and Steph.

This isn't really the best way to do it though, but whatever.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome stuff, i see a heel turn coming from R truth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Why is this continuing? Ever since his feud with Jericho, every feud Punk has been in has turned into a pointless, dragged out, uninspired mess.
> 
> 
> Another rematch.


No kidding, just put him in a feud with ADR and give him the WHC title. Then at some point have Sandow cash in on him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

They didnt censor ass either


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This is the slowest I've ever seen a Raw thread move, nobody gives a shit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

We gonna have ourselves a Tag Team match, Playa!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's right Ryback send in the third wheel. Has Axel moved into the guest house yet?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth could've at least said something on the mic...?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Teddy Long is backstage booking dem tag team matches playa.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R-Truth was only entertaining when he was with little jimmy and smoking and dressing up as a confederate.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth should be a new Heyman guy.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe
> 
> Way too much R-Truth recently


like what did Truth do for creative recently that Ziggler hasn't done yet?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk should be in a feud with the Shield not with mid carders like Axel and Ryback


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

HBK has to be one of the options right?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WTF? Truth? :lmao

Crowd is super hot for Punk, big pop when his music hit and very loud "Punk" chants. Damn though... this Punk/Heyman stuff needs to end.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder who's to be blamed for the ratings drop at the 9:00 timeslot :HHH2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Even punk looks bored with this feud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aside from his great match with Lesnar, Punk's been going through the motions since he returned at Payback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> what the hell is Truth doing here?


*This is the mid-card...why wouldn't he be there?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> R-Truth was only entertaining when he was with little jimmy and smoking and dressing up as a confederate.


I want him to turn into Pastor Truth :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> No kidding, just put him in a feud with ADR and give him the WHC title. Then at some point have Sandow cash in on him.


I'll pass on that too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

boring


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"PAUL WHAT DO WE DO" - GOATback


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> This is the slowest I've ever seen a Raw thread move, nobody gives a shit


If mnf wasn't crap tonight I would change channel to that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> R-Truth could've at least said something on the mic...?


"Philadelphia Pennsylvania!!! WHAT'S UP?!"

*crowd boos*

*crowd chants Pittsburgh during match*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> HOLD ON A MINUTE THERE PLAYAS!
> 
> WE GON HAVE A TAG TEAM MATCH... CM PUNK AND R-TRUTH WILL FACE CURTIS AXEL AND RYBACK! HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> WTF? Truth? :lmao
> 
> Crowd is super hot for Punk, big pop when his music hit and very loud "Punk" chants. Damn though... this Punk/Heyman stuff needs to end.


I know. What the hell is Truth doing teaming with that jobber, Punk?






















































:troll


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

And the third HOF referee option?










8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Steph is fucking hot.


Stephanie is so hot and he dominate attitude make me feel like I should be on my knees in her presence.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> HBK has to be one of the options right?


nah it will be John Cena


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


> And the third HOF referee option?


Don't get my hopes up, please.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This RAW has caused me to facepalm forreal. Usually, I just post a facepalm gif to let y'all know but now I legit facepalmed so hard I might have a broken nose.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I wonder who's to be blamed for the ratings drop at the 9:00 timeslot :HHH2


They'll probably blame Maddox since everything's his fault. Like the Rhodes' winning and the blackout last night.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Truth should be a new Heyman guy.


Heyman's already got two sacks of shit to carry. Let's not kill him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I see where you're coming from. But I just can't get past the corniness.


And that's fine, sometimes we can't. I honestly don't mind corny gimmicks, I help that it just makes a guy or guys more identifiable. I was a fan of the Oddities. Sure they blew in ring and were a stable of sideshow freaks, but for a Raw or quick opening PPV match, they were great. That was their spot on the card, they knew it, and they were used just for what they should have been. Same with Godfather. Great first or second match on a PPV kind of guy. Over as hell, could cut a decent promo, played his character great, etc. These guys are used to warm the crowd up and get them hot for the first big match on the card (usually around the top of the second hour, for example) for the crowd to go nuts. That's an important job, and if they stick to that role, I'll be perfectly happy with them. This is what Los Matadores need to be used for. Just get the crowd interested in the show to maximize the crowd reaction for your important matches. Makes them look even better. They're almost like enhancement talent for crowds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I'll pass on that too.


at least it would b e better than what we are getting now.

Who is there to have Punk feud with?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> HBK has to be one of the options right?


i hope so, so that option can't go to Foley


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gunnar II said:


> nah it will be John Cena


*He's not a Hall of Famer ..... yet. *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are the HOFers campaigning to be the ref? Why on earth would they possibly give a fuck? This makes no sense.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

And your choice for special referee.. Donald Trump!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

How many Arian Nation group are hiding in the shareholder's pockets?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph needs to take her top off & save this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> Tepid reaction for Punk. Probably getting tired of the same thing over and over with Heyman and his cronies.


Yup to all of that.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

What I'll never understand is why they took crazy heel R Truth, a cool gimmick that people loved, and decided to turn him back into boring rapper R Truth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Stephanie is so hot and he dominate attitude make me feel like I should be on my knees in her presence.


eating her out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> R-Truth was only entertaining when he was with little jimmy and smoking and dressing up as a confederate.


His cracky tales and arena smoking were too legit for the WWE so they just decided to turn him back into the WB Frog.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jmacz said:


> HBK has to be one of the options right?


hbk is not at raw tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Stephanie is so hot and he dominate attitude make me feel like I should be on my knees in her presence.


If rather see steph on her knees


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mark my words, the guest referee will the John Laurinitis.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Im just tuning in to see if they reveal a Wyatt'd Kane tonight


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Mark my words, the guest referee will the John Laurinitis.


People Power!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Steph needs to take her top off & save this show.


will this do?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone see Cole there in the background? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

insanitydefined said:


> What I'll never understand is why they took crazy heel R Truth, a cool gimmick that people loved, and decided to turn him back into boring rapper R Truth.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


because the kids who the WWE cater to likes the happy rapper r truth more

It doesnt matter what people over 17 like


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when WWE actually got Ryback over and we all thought he was going to be pushed as a megastar babyface? 

Man, that feels like it was eons ago.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

did Cole just call Ryback "Broback"? that should totally be his new gimmick


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Mark my words, the guest referee will the John Laurinitis.


He's not a Hall Of Famer... Or at least I don't think he is


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This has to be true.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0917/565661/wwe-champion-to-be-crowned-at-battleground/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Im just tuning in to see if they reveal a Wyatt'd Kane tonight


I'd bust a nut if that happens.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RDEvans said:


> Im just tuning in to see if they reveal a Wyatt'd Kane tonight


Not until the movie finishes filming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

goldberg!!!!!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

get steph out in stockings, suspenders and dog collar and help the rating


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Alo0oy said:


> Steph needs to take her top off & save this show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Remember when WWE actually got Ryback over and we all thought he was going to be pushed as a megastar babyface?
> 
> Man, that feels like it was eons ago.


hmmmm, that was last year


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why is R-Truth even here? fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

A friend of a friend of my cousin's father in law's brother's wife's grandson told me Pete Rose will be the special guest referee.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Pete Rose is the special guest ref.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Pete Rose mentions at the same time. :lmao


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

stone cold is going to be the guest referee!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Mark my words, the guest referee will the John Laurinitis.


He isn't in the HOF..


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Pete Rose is the special guest ref.*


I want to see Pete Rose vs Kane at Wrestlemania XXX finally


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

insanitydefined said:


> What I'll never understand is why they took crazy heel R Truth, a cool gimmick that people loved, and decided to turn him back into boring rapper R Truth.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE never even meant to have R-truth gain so much popularity in the first place anyway. I mean, he was a freaking filler opponent for Cena afterall. Even though Heel R-truth was gold, I knew that WWE wasn't gonna stick with him for a long time. He's not "best for business".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamnit Alo0oy... fucking ninja'd*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bobby heenan is the greatest manager of all time

lets get that straight


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Maybe Stone Cold will be the ref, starts feud with HHH, lets all dream :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This crowd wants Punk, not Troof!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> will this do?


More entertaining than Raw so far. :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The only people that'll enjoy working with Heyman are gravediggers. I lol'd.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

This is an abdominal stretch :bryan2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

xD7oom said:


> Maybe Stone Cold will be the ref, starts feud with HHH, lets all dream :lmao


Wrestlemania XXX
:trips2 vs. :austin2

BOOK IT!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk knows how to fire a crowd


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Punk's about to start shaking the ropes


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

R-truth heel turn coming


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT POP FOR DAT TAG!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


>


Dat Ass. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was one shitty elbow drop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst elbow drop ever.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Maybe *HBK* will be the ref, starts feud with HHH. :lmao


Fixed

:cool2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Comedexy said:


> R-truth heel turn coming


one can only hope


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WHY IS THIS MAN STILL INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

nice gts sell from curtis


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

What was that cameraman doing?! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth with that win!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Take that, Mr. Bully!" is probably the queerest line ever spoken on commentary...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Dat Ass. :mark:


Too bad it's always covered now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know .


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

I dont know whats worse punks elbow rocks sharpshooter or miz's figure four


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Now show us Ref #2.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth gets destroyed the whole match, Punk comes in and completely destroys Ryback & Axel.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk and Truth got chemistry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SZilla said:


> What was that cameraman doing?! :lmao


falling asleep


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

CM Punk is a great wrestler...but his elbow drop is one of the WOAT.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, I would have preferred Punk to get the pin on Ryback.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Eva Marie is the trending, right behind RAW, in second place.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:cena2: going to be the special guest referee and screw bryan over and become corporate champion.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Even thought this feud is getting mundane, I'm glad to that Punk is able to stay over. The crowd hasn't lost a bit of interest in him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk with that torpedo elbow. No lift :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> WHY IS THIS MAN STILL *HERE?*


Fixed


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Truth's in shape for a 40-year old.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I forgot R-truth was still on the roster.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Punk and Truth got chemistry.


Ikr. 


Dec_619 said:


> Eva Marie is the trending, right behind RAW, in second place.


fpalm


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Great, another mandatory Punk win where his opponent is never booked to look good.

Can't wait 'til this fued is over


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Too bad it's always covered now.


I miss her cleavage when Raw used to be good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RAW..........Really A Work.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The King rocking pink. :HHH2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mick Foley and Dusty Rhodes will be the last 2.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:HHH2


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

How the hell has Punk ended up being pretty much back where he was in 2009?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is Vince really returning tonight or is that just hope from WF?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why did he call him dustin runnels (his real name) and not dustin rhodes?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Show us Ref #2!!! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stad said:


> Mick Foley and Dusty Rhodes will be the last 2.


I said that first :side:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Truth totally killed the crowd on that one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

This episode of Raw is quite boring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sensesfail said:


>


Sweet Jesus. Ah, the days when Steph was a tramp.

Also, I'm pretty sure most of us on here could do a better elbow drop than Punk.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit, Punk better get back to the Main Event after this shitty feud ends.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> :hhh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


> How the hell has Punk ended up being pretty much back where he was in 2009?


HHHs shovel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> :HHH2


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn..that fruit of the loom chick was freaking hot


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Now show us Ref #2.


2nd ref?

DUSTEH!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

FanSince88 said:


> This episode of Raw is quite boring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Much better than last week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*GENO​*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This raw is okay.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

remember when anything can happen in the world wrestling federation


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bob backland?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Is Vince really returning tonight or is that just hope from WF?


He's returning between now and November.

That's what the spoilers say!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bob Backland?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Backlund? lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bob Backlund?? WTF


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

maybe Hulk Hogan will be the last referee?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Booker's got my vote so far.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Backlund! Oh boy! :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Backland? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck yea Backlund, cheer this man!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bob Backlund!!!!

Fuck this crowd btw


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We need this man to save this show. 

:steiner2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao No reaction whatsoever!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

He's got a mic! :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I reckon one of the candidates will be Bruno.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well here is someone who is not going to win :lol
Not that I don't like ole' Bob, but yeah, they are not going to let him win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bob Backlund? :aries2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Talk about fuckery


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Backlund with a live mic. Oh Lord.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This will be.... interesting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BACKLUND'S CRAZY ASS!*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

who the fuck would vote for this guy?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Need a guest referee to keep this feud relevant...

If it's SCSA I think he'll overshadow both Orton and Bryan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

LMFAOOO fpalm


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dude srsly?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Bob backlund! :cool2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bob Buckland has my vote.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bob backland is a vampire
he never ages


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I vote Bob Backlund. MISTER Bob Backlund that is. 

Oh and Cole, Bruno's 1st reign is the all time longest buddy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BACKLUND :mark:

This crowd is bad. BAD.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol golden


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Crickets. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> maybe Hulk Hogan will be the last referee?


:mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Backlund is fucking GOAT, fuck y'all.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

This is seriously painful.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

He's got my vote lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

FUCKING LOLOLOL @ Backlund

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This guy is crazy :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is embarrassing to watch

like i feel embarrassed for him


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

WHAT? :lmao


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Times like this, i wish votes weren't rigged. L> Bob to be the ref.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd vote for Backlund if i thought the votes mattered. If they want fuckery, we should give them fuckery.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Awesome!! :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is embarrassing.

Especially 'cause half of this crowd isn't familiar with him.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Go home bob your drunk


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bob Backlund is the fucking man


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus :ti


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I just tuned in and fucking bob backlund is screaming at me....

What the fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If WWE ended tomorrow, I wouldn't be sad.
I say this every year.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what is going on


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF...my tv is on mute bc i'm on the phone and Backlund is yelling at me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This feels like a homeless man in New York City yelling at pedestrians.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Backlund has my vote already. Give this man a new referee shirt.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We've seen mostly every 2013 class Hall of Famer. Bruno, Booker, and now Backlund. I bet Foley is the third option.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that was something.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This ..... crazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

He's already won my vote.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CROSS FACE CHICKEN WING!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't care anymore. Iron Sheik needs to be the 3rd option.

PLEASE


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Bob Backlund has given Botchamania and entire videos worth of material in a single promo. 

God Bless him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol No one gave a shit at all.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Cocaine is a helluva drug. :vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Welp. *unzips*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Maria Menounos just dropped her panties.

:lmao Best part of the show so far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bob Backlund? Really?! fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I just tuned in and fucking bob backlund is screaming at me....
> 
> What the fuck?


:lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I vote Bob Backlund. MISTER Bob Backlund that is.
> 
> Oh and Cole, Bruno's 1st reign is the all time longest buddy.


He said second.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Just realised that we're not even halfway into the show fpalm, feels like it's gone on for two and a half hours.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

fpalm Greed and racism are still relevant in the WWE.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

He's got my vote for the presidency, Ladies & Gentlemen. 

"Backlund 2016! He doesn't give a damn!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CROSSFACE CHICKENWING!

It would be so awesome if Stone Cold would have been #3 but obviously wont be. The best I could hope for is HBK.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Backlund got no chance win the vote by the fan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless Austin comes out Backlund has my vote.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

CROSSFACE CHICKENWING !!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This is awkward.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a gong show. What a great way to legitimize the WWE title...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

HBK last pic?


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Next PPV rematch?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Maria Menounos just dropped her panties.


:cool2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

More rematches on the way.

edit: nvm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this shit is so boring right now


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Falling asleep. Trying to fight it.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The outline of the last guy looks like Scotty 2 Hotty.

Make it happen, WWE.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kofi is still alive?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So the last person is The Iron Sheik?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Another rematch?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was an Alex Riley sighting.

It was his shadow they used for that voting screen ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kofi! Here comes the BOOM!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't remember him being THAT crazy.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Kofi in an irrelevant midcard match? what a shock!

EDIT: Against Orton? WTF is the point of this match?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Who is the last guy, HBK? Cena?


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the first part of Raw I've given a shit about :lmao Give this guy a role every week please


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Promo of the year just happened*


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF my throat is starting to hurting from listening to Backlund.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is Bob like a road agent or something, Is he at every WWE show?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn it Kofi, get yourself an African Warlord gimmick already!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SOS
I hear them mid carding
I hear them jobbing


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> HBK last pic?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kofi coming coming out to crickets made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What fucking demographic is the WWE aiming at? You have a crapfest like Los Matadores for the 7 year olds and you expect the same crowd to remember a legend like Backlund? fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well that was odd


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

They still cheer for Orton. LOL.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Iron Sheik PLEASE


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

The shadow for the 3rd guy is Stone Cold. Clearly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously what is left for the next hour and a half?..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oshit. Almost missed Orton because I heard Kofi's music and wanted to leave.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The chicken is constipated :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton VS. Kofi. Called it... then again, who didn't?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Backlund just saved this piece of shit show with that promo. That was amazing


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

It's only 9:27???

:StephenA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Cocaine is a helluva drug. :vince


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hope Orton destroys Kofi, it's obvious Orton is going to win, but i want Orton to leave Kofi a broken mess so we never see a match like Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston ever again like last night at Battleground


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Bob Backlund screaming at people should be a weekly feature


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Who is the last guy, HBK? Cena?


Hall of famer.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Falling asleep. Trying to fight it.


*WAKE UP!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Who is the last guy, HBK? *Cena?*


*You people don't understand the concept of HALL OF FAMER do ya?  *


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The shadow is Vacant.:agree:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Foley will be the last option you heard it here first

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton is gonna destroy Kofi.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *You people don't understand the concept of HALL OF FAMER do ya?  *


Neither does the WWE :side:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

3rd guy will probably be Foley but Austin would be sick.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

At this point I don't think it's possible to get Orton completely booed, if Bryan couldn't do it, nobody can.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Punk Fan said:


> Seriously what is left for the next hour and a half?..


I was actually just thinking that. What else is there to do?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Wait, Orton and Kofi are allowed to have a match together? :lmao


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

I just want to hear Bob Backlund talk for 3 hours, this episode is filler shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton killing the crowd.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

More Bob Backlund please !


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guys come on we know who the 3rd ref is.... STING :mark: :mark: :mark: 



Also go kofi go :dance


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lets see an upset here...Kofi!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

3rd option will be HBK or Foley


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> I don't remember him being THAT crazy.


ORLY?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I like Foley, but enough, sorry.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> At this point I don't think it's possible to get Orton completely booed, if Bryan couldn't do it, nobody can.


that is impossible because all the female fans will continue to wet themselves staring at Orton


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

3rd ref Hulk or Brooke Hogan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I see we're in the "The Commentators make me want to put pens in my eardrums" portion of the show now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Just call the match." - JBL, after he rambles stupid shit along with Cole and Lawler.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi and Orton huh? Could we get a repeat of this?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

This announcing is horrible.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> I was actually just thinking that. What else is there to do?


Have you heard that we have an app? :vince2


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jesus this is boring. WWE needs to start making RAW feel unpredictable and wild again. Nothing over the top or exciting is happening at all in the current product. Plus the commentary horrendous.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> At this point I don't think it's possible to get Orton completely booed, if Bryan couldn't do it, nobody can.


Cody pulled it off during the Codys contract match.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

what a lame match time to change to channel.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

did WWE just try to claim HHH and Steph weren't at the PPV? way to bury their own brand, in storyline the future owners of the company can't even be bothered to attend a C-show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> 3rd ref Hulk or Brooke Hogan


and they recently left TNA (at least Brooke legit left, Hogan probably kayfabe)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The only way I give a fuck about this match is if Orton goes in on Kofi again. STUPID STUPID.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd is terrible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd has sucked most of the night. Shame too, because they started out well.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Koko B. Ware for 3rd Ref! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I seriously miss 2-hour Raws.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I feel like I could hear a pin drop during this match, don't blame the crowd, its pretty horrible


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Whenever Orton and Kofi wrestle I am always hoping this will happen again


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DoradaFan said:


> Cody pulled it off during the Codys contract match.


But Orton wasn't booed on that match, Cody just got cheered more.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

remember a few weeks ago when raw was good
what happened


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chrome said:


> This crowd has sucked most of the night. Shame too, because they started out well.


Look at what they've got.

Steph's "acting"
Ziggler vs. Sandow rematch
Divas disaster match
Brad Maddox promo
A mostly boring tag match
And now Orton vs. Kofi. Hard to stay excited with that lineup.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why O why do the WWE insist on taking commercial breaks right in the middle of their matches?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowd will wake up for Goldusts entrance


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dafuq was that skittles commercial I just saw?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Wtf..? Security just came and took a Chris Benoit sign away from the guy next to us. #wwepittsburgh


https://twitter.com/ohhelloleah/status/387390137828524033
:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The High King said:


> Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next


:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> that is impossible because all the female fans will continue to wet themselves staring at Orton


It was like that when he first turned heel, but the cheers are getting louder.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can we have the same writers who wrote RAW 6/17/13?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The High King said:


> Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next


:jordan3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hyping Sandow in a Smackdown promo after he jobbed to Ziggler in a match he had control of mostly, lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The High King said:


> Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next



too soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why O why do the WWE insist on taking commercial breaks right in the middle of their matches?


to force us to download the app


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone seriously took a Benoit sign away from somebody in the crowd a few minutes ago. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE App..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

To add some realism WWE should make a match end during a commercial


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/ohhelloleah/status/387390137828524033
> :lmao


They should have made a Krispen Wah sign.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it sounds like the front row was chanting "Aki Bono"


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

dynamite kid versus a myster opponent in a last man standing match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> This crowd has sucked most of the night. Shame too, because they started out well.


can you blame them? the show has been pretty cringeworthy :sad:


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

THE CROWD DOESN'T SUCK! They started out hot but this shit product has taken over and killed them. Dead crowds during RAW is becoming more prevalent lately, its not a good sign. The whole WWE seems to be losing the attention of people in hoards.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Bearodactyl said:


> Dafuq was that skittles commercial I just saw?


They keep it creepy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody know what happened to Mark Henry?

Some bodies need to get their ass kicked.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

End the match now, please.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Third ref is obviously Mick Foley or HBK.

Gotta get Mick back in there to deliver his tired "I gave my life to this business" speech and so that they could show him getting thrown off the cage 900 times.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The High King said:


> Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next


Oh shit.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Anybody know what happened to Mark Henry?
> 
> Some bodies need to get their ass kicked.


He got hurt again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> They should have made a Krispen Wah sign.


I think it was that Dr. Doom guy's sign.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> End the match now, please.


Should have ended the whole dam show after Steph fired Big Show. I knew from then that this was going to be a shit RAW


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

What a shit match. End it fast.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is Orton wrestling Kofi? I though he was *STUPID, STUPID*.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> They keep it creepy.


WTF?!!! :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The High King said:


> Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero in a casket match up next


Benoit's dad put Benoit's ashes in some ocean apparently, so I guess we know the definite winner of that.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> To add some realism WWE should make a match end during a commercial


All of the matches should end on the WWE APP! :agree:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

we have 90 more min of this fpalm hopefully the main event won't disappoint


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He got hurt again


That's what he does!

:henry1


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What happened JBL? You used to be great on commentary. I dare say he's worse than king now. Didn't think that was possible.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> To add some realism WWE should make a match end during a commercial


And to see the end of the match download the app! :


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe we can get a stupid stupid moment. 

This RAW has been atrocious.

My goodness.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Third ref is obviously the king


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crowd have completely killed this match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, that almost botched


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> To add some realism WWE should make a match end during a commercial


Yeah I have always wondered why they don't do that once in a while to boost the kayfabe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they always give so much time to Blandy Ortons matches.

His matches are so boring


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful catch into a power slam.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SOS Kofi. Save Our Souls from this puke inducing trash we have to witness.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

holy shit that powerslam


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was good.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

They got chemistry together


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that powerslam was amazing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

STUPID STUPID STUPID

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> What happened JBL? You used to be great on commentary. I dare say he's worse than king now. Didn't think that was possible.


Jesus christ, relax. He's not that bad. Just fucking ignore them if they're annoying.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wonder if the power cut last night happened in the middle of the match would they have stopped it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That powerslam. :mark:

They're always great in the ring together.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Orton is the best in the business when it comes to his reversals.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kofi's having a surprisingly decent match with the man who buried him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Yeah I have always wondered why they don't do that once in a while to boost the kayfabe.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


they have before


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RKO! Hey, he didn't call Kofi stupid this time!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Third ref is obviously the king


Could be Bruno..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Has Kofi Kingston ever won a match in his life??


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Promo of the year just happened*


No joke, that was what's missing from wrestling these days... cocaine and the onset of dementia.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy fuck was that boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when post ppv Raws were great? I miss that tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That is some good Sport Entertainment, right there, laddy.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boring Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Randy hears voices inside his head, just watching him puts me to bed..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was unexpected

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CALM DOWN!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That match went on wayyyy longer than it should've.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least something interesting happened this segment.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That goat has no home training.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Send him off tv for good Daniel. Please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT waking that crowd up!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you Daniel. You saved us tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bryan is not boring. Fuck you.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THIS IS AN ALL OUT BRAWL, THIS IS A FIGHT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

About time Bryan got angry.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cameraman botch.


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol terrible camera.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YES YES YES!! Fuck off refs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ITS FINLEY!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

DB with dat headband!


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Bryan has no reason to be angry at Orton is what I don't understand.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamie Noble sighting!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Orton running like a bitch

:ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamie Noble and Finlay


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Finlay :mark:


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Did Orton steal this hobo's food ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


> Randy hears voices inside his head, just watching him puts me to bed..







:lmao

Sandow is gold.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jamie Noble? The guy Daniel Bryan beat for the ROH Title? Or was it the other way around?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why didn't they continue that backstage?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The hell? Why didn't they show them brawling backstage?


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


> Remember when post ppv Raws were great? I miss that tonight.


This, I usually skip RAW live except for the Mondays after a PPV. Might just go back to DVR'ing every RAW after this garbage heap.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why don't the camera follow them??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at orton running like a bitch


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Enh, too late Bryan. Already don't care.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like JBL is losing his voice


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> That match went on wayyyy longer than it should've.


They had to kill some time I think. We've still go an hour and fifteen minutes + overrun. So about an hour and a half.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm looking forward to playing WWE 2K14


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton to return the favor later tonight, this feud has been AWFUL.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes Bryan. That woke me up a bit 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

IRS getting involved there, wanted him to pull off The Write Off but it didn't happen ... the shame.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jamie Noble? Lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was fine with the first Orton vs Bryan rematch.... but this time around... well it seems a little uncreative.

I wish they'd include more superstars in the hunt to become a new champion.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Something is up with Finlay, again on the tellie, he's gonna be the ref, screw DB and team up with the returning Sheamus to destroy everything (starting with the execution of Hornswoggle) :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i'm looking forward to playing WWE 2K14


Don't waste your money. Better off waiting for next gen WWE 2K15


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Anybody know what happened to Mark Henry?
> 
> Some bodies need to get their ass kicked.


He has been out of action with a hamstring injury after doing a run-in at a live event on August 31st. Henry's first exam said the injury wasn't serious and he was cleared but a follow-up revealed more problems. He is scheduled for another exam at the end of October to see how he is healing.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1003/566056/why-mark-henry-hasnt-returned-to-wwe-tv-yet/


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why don't the cameraman follow them??


maybe he was out of breath :lmao


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Orton obviously will attack Bryan after the 6man tag, standing tall over him to end Raw. booooooooooooooooring


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I loved that fight but I couldn't help but mark out for Finlay. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan woke up the crowd momentary and would have had a Daniel Bryan chant if the segment hadn't ended

The Kofi match went on way too long


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JR just Tweeted: 



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 59s
> You know it's serious when PRODUCERS get involved.
> #wweraw
> #GreatWorkersInBusinessCasual
> @MichaelCole @JCLayfield @JerryLawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good brawl. Rarely see any goo brawls anymore.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> i'm looking forward to playing WWE 2K14


It looks exactly the same as WWE 13. I wish EA Sports made WWE games. It would be a hell of alot better than what we get now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't know Steve Buschemi worked on RAW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I was fine with the first Orton vs Bryan rematch.... but this time around... well it seems a little uncreative.
> 
> I wish they'd include more superstars in the hunt to become a new champion.


I would like that. They could have a over the top battle royal or a championship tournament.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH NO! VICKIE IS BACK!!!! 

NO NO NO NO!!!! FUCKING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> That goat has no home training.


Ya know!?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

ADR doesn't even main event SD


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

GTFO Del Rio


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cut to the crowd, not watching the titantron.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Del Rio was the face of the WWE they would be out of business so fast


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pretty good brawl. Rarely see any goo brawls anymore.


Agreed. Last good brawl was Punk VS Rock at one of the Pre-RR Raw's.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Give Rhodes the WHC.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> It looks exactly the same as WWE 13. I wish *EA Sports made WWE games.* It would a hell of alot better than what we get now.


Good lord, that would be even worse.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The S word.. used on Vickie...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ADR laying it on THICK! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Del Rio likes the Cougars


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Alberto, I would be ashamed if you were named the anus of the WWE, let alone the face. This show doesn't need your presence, its terrible enough already. Let's not make it god awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please stop this.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

did rio call her a genital manager?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh god no


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why is this disturbing


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Lolololololol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Enter ADR & Vickie fanfics


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So they're gonna do a Del Rio/Vickie romance Angle?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please get the WHC title of Del Rio. PLEASE. Hell give it to Rhodes if you have to.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alberto gonna feed her his churro.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Del rio the face of wwe? Only in Vince's wet dreams 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd fuck Vickie.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Del Rio trying to become the new pussy monster :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> Give Rhodes the WHC.


:agree:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OH NO! VICKIE IS BACK!!!!
> 
> NO NO NO NO!!!! FUCKING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


This. :lol

Keep her awfullness on Smackdown plz.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao Both disliking eachother.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Del Rio needs to work on his game.

Vickie drops it on the ground :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HBK!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Birdo likes to call guys perros, yet he's getting flirty with the ugliest bitch on the roster. The hell? :lol


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio has actually been the most interesting person of the night.

Something is wrong here.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK!!!!!!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

HBK!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shawn!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

HBK!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

booo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK eh well teh fix is in for the voting


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HBK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HBK :mark:

He'll win the voting by a landslide.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So Lati-NO Heat is trying to court Latino Heat's wife?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And I think we all know who is going to win the poll now, lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yessss


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

fuck it...that's the most interesting Del Rio has ever been.



HOLY SHIT FUCK YES HBK DANIEL BRYAN....PISS


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HBK!!!! YEAH BUDDY!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gee, I wonder who the ref is gonna be.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Figured it would be HBK. Awesome!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HBK wins the vote.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

OH SHIT ITS NOT FOLEY IM MARKIN OUT HBK


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Showstoppa!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ref has to be HBK


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp we all know it's going to be HBK


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HEHEH!*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HBK!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is his crossbow? :lol


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes! HBK!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Now this is fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So I guess we know who's going to win the most votes.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I think we should all give up hope for the American Dragon ever coming out. They've had all these opportunities and it probably won't....Also, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are reduced to tag matches the night after a ppv? and they give all the storyline progression time to the Big Show? no mic time for Randy or Daniel? i'm shocked. Orton in a match with Kofi? Punk in a tag match with R Truth? What the fuck is this shit? Its like EVERYTHING is an afterthought.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hbk2 :hbk

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Props to who called it. HBK gonna screw db for HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dammit, Michaels still hasn't shaved!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure if Shawn Micheals or homeless man.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Showstoppa. :mark: :mark:

Dis gon be good.

Weak pop though.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

HBK?! What a surprise!





(I still marked at his theme though...)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it looks like we know who HHH's WM opponent is now...


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

holyyyy shitt!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

HBK has evolved into his final form: Ted Nugent.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

FUCK YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Quick, everyone vote for Backlund


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

First display of fireworks tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, if HBK turns heel, screws DB, and they have a match at WM30, I have no problem with that turn of events


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

HBK gets fireworks and not Raw's official start? We know who runs things around here.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

everyone troll the poll by voting for Bob Backlund


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love HBK but not excited at all sorry


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

its a shame the vote is rigged as i would love to see HHH best buddy's ego take a bruising with a backlund win


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nice to see HBK brought into the storyline


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

finally a bright spot on this show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pretty good brawl. Rarely see any goo brawls anymore.


was it a pier six brawl


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Derek said:


> So I guess we know who's going to win the most votes.


Bob Backland :lmao


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

HHH vs. HBK WrestleMania. Set it up now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Vote Bob.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK!!! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

My mom's marking out. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> fuck it...that's the most interesting Del Rio has ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT FUCK YES HBK DANIEL BRYAN....PISS


Wait till HBK superkicks him and he loses the match :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Like A Boss said:


> Good lord, that would be even worse.


Yes I know they have fucked up with their repetitive FIFA games, but EA doing a WWE game would be something completely new for them. I think they would make a dam good WWE game.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

When did Skinner get inducted in the HOF?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whelp, Bob Backland might be the most impartial choice.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

lol the WWE is funny. They allow you to 'vote' which I truly believe they do.... however, they aren't stupid. They know you're gonna pick HBK over Booker and Chicken Wing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Didn't Punk say Michaels took Bryan's money and did no training?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Backlund is so beating Shawn!






























:troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lawler's giggle when HBK told everyone to download the app :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They couldn't pull Foley away from the buffet :hayden3*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HB-Shizzle. :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Please let this whole thing lead to a HBK match at Mania. He could be facing Khali for all I care.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Little mark out moment there :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Even HBK is plugging the fuck out of this App.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

HHH is my best friend.. remember when he hit me in the back with a sledgehammer?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HB Shizel bitches


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBShizzle?Whaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> HBK gets fireworks and not Raw's official start? *We know who runs things around here.*


:trips


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

#HBShizzle


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

shouldnt it be kizzle?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh HBK you magnificent bastard.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

White man ain't got no game, HBShizzle. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HBSHIZZLE, Y'ALL!*


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

hbk vs hhh at wrestlemania :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HBK will turn heel at HIAC.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince using HBK to get people to download the WWE App :vince


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Two shitty choices to make sure HBK gets the majority vote :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Agreed. Last good brawl was Punk VS Rock at one of the Pre-RR Raw's.


Not even, Brock and Hunter had a wicked brawl on the RTWM.

HBK, not surprised. Looking spiffy as always. Looks like he just got back from the hunt.

I seriously still believe that we don't need another special referee match, its overdoing the concept and watering it down to the point that a special referee becomes meaningless. We had one at Summerslam, how about just a straight HIAC match?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It should be HB-Kizzle.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

HB-Shizzle :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shawn Michaels plugging the hell out of the WWE App. Not you too, Shawn. SMH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonder who's going to win this one? :hmm:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> White man ain't got no game, HBShizzle. fpalm


:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> HBK will turn heel at HIAC.


what is this the NWO run again?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That'd be funny if Backlund won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TRUE GOAT was here tonight.

:hbk1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Still voting for Backlund


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I think I marked into a heart attack.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I remember when HBK was soooo pretty.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Didn't Punk say Michaels took Bryan's money and did no training?


No, Bryan tried to get into Dean Malenko's school and they took his money and then shut down before he got the chance to train there. Bryan admitted that Michaels took time to train him at his school but wasn't able to train a lot due to his bad back at the time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DOWNLOAD THE APP.

Anyway, anything important happen?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If HBK don't get 100%, I call bullshit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off with the app


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Booker T *

*Bob Backlund*


*Shawn michaels*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

UHHHH HOW DO U INSTAL A AP?


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if he's aware that he just called himself HBSHIT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK! WE ARE GIVING YOU STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS!!! BUY THAT FUCKING APP YOU GODDAMN MORONS!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

We know how to install apps Cole you fucking dumbdick


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How simple do WWE think we are?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> HBK gets fireworks and not Raw's official start? We know who runs things around here.


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wish everyone would vote Backlund and really fuck the storyline up but its obviously HBK will win


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait for HIAC from now :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm voting for Backlund, he seems like a no nonsense kind of guy.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Two shitty choices to make sure HBK gets the majority vote :lol


America did the same thing back in 2008. The only problem was there was only two choices.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Android finally got some love.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The poll isn't rigged, the reason I think it's legit is because they ALWAYS make one choice that is obviously going to win by a landside.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Showing Android users how to download an app. Really? Android users don't need tutorials.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so HBK counts Bryan pinning Orton which will set up HHH vs HBK at WM


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Instructions were unclear, my pubic hair caught fire


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

hbk go to win the vote


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HBK didn't influence me to download the WWE App nice try Vince :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Not even, Brock and Hunter had a wicked brawl on the RTWM.
> 
> HBK, not surprised. Looking spiffy as always. Looks like he just got back from the hunt.
> 
> I seriously still believe that we don't need another special referee match, its overdoing the concept and watering it down to the point that a special referee becomes meaningless. We had one at Summerslam, how about just a straight HIAC match?


Shit, forgot about that. I guess the quality of their brawls were overshadowed by their shitty boring matches and repetitive feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Broddie said:


> I wonder if he's aware that he just called himself HBSHIT.


Look at that man. You think he cares about anything other then getting paid and hunting ducks?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Calling it now: HBK superkicks Daniel at Hell in a cell.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Man does WWE ever give a poll where there isnt one clear cut answer and the rest are decent/shit? Kids will not vote for backlund, and booker T is not even close to the level of popularity that BHK is on.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

HBK to screw his former student at HIAC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> The poll isn't rigged, the reason I think it's legit is because they ALWAYS make one choice that is obviously going to win by a landside.


But that doesnt always happen.

Remember when the WWE wanted Mason Ryan to win a rigged poll but everyone voted for I forget who it was.
Teh next week they claimed there was a glitch and gave us the match we really voted for.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sensesfail said:


> what is this the NWO run again?


the nWo. You don't say?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Broddie said:


> I wonder if he's aware that he just called himself HBSHIT.


That would be HB-Shiznit. Shizzle translates into "sure".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben_3:16 said:


> Wish everyone would vote Backlund and really fuck the storyline up but its obviously HBK will win


HBK has the most potential, sorry to Bob

I also support HBK because he plays into history with DB and takes the focus off that crying Big Goof


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

HBK wearing camo...I can't C him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised they didn't ask HBK to show everyone how to download the APP, too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> How simple do WWE think we are?


*WWE fans, by definition, are simple for the most part  I mean people actually buy their PPV's right?*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> UHHHH HOW DO U INSTAL A AP?


dont no man


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HHH vs. HBK, the end of the end of an era.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

hbk screws bryan over and have a dx reunion 

 best for business


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

aww I didn't DVR the instructions. I'll never have the Hep. I mean app.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll troll the poll & vote for Backland.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

who is that ******* and what did he do to my hero Shawn Michaels?!!

VOTING FOR BACKLUND!


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Bryan will make a basune knee to Orton The Shield will atack Bryan and Hbk,triple powerbomb,Triple h enters 1,2,3,Orton new champ.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE really try to make the universe look slow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WWE trying to one up Google on how to teach people how to install an app.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, Modern Family is on USA, WE FUCKING GET IT


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so HBK counts Bryan pinning Orton which will set up HHH vs HBK at WM


......Yeah.........No....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

HBK better win


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> The poll isn't rigged, the reason I think it's legit is because they ALWAYS make one choice that is obviously going to win by a landside.


It's rigged


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> LOOK! WE ARE GIVING YOU STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS!!! BUY THAT FUCKING APP YOU GODDAMN MORONS!!!


But its free


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

It was great to see HBK in his hunting gear again. :HHH2


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

glad they are showing the big show and steph segment, missed it the first 7 times


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Every time I hear "Hey" from the Battleground theme, I keep thinking of Orton's old theme.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they recapping this AGAIN?!?!? Jesus!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hbk will win vote by a mile 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking recaps....................


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Calling it now: HBK superkicks Daniel at Hell in a cell.


No!!! I do not need a rematch for Survivor Series. This madness needs to end. I can't take any more rematches.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job they're recapping, I haven't seen this bit yet..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the 3rd or 4th time they showed this tonight! fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

teh PPV was so bad HHH and Steph left half way through


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Recap of Show/Steph again. KILL ME. Show is fucking garbage


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Fucking recaps....................


didn't you know, the extra hour of Raw is for recaps and commercials?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat recap


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the how to download apps for idiots and recap show featuring mr cole


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> so HBK counts Bryan pinning Orton which will set up HHH vs HBK at WM


This. HBK as Vince's Champ vs HHH for control of the WWE or maybe an outside chance of HBK turning heel at HIAC and HBK vs Bryan at Mania but that's a very unlikely scenario.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They've replayed this about 5 times now...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The WWE Universe seems to be really enjoying this very groundbreaking instrcution on how to get the WWE App working on their phone! Listen to them enjoying this sports entertainment!

:lawler


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Waiting for the usual two to three muppets defending the Big Show recaps, because "we all should relax and wait how it plays out, it will all make sense" :


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope Vacant retains at HiaC. He deserves it..

So who will ADR face? Anyone feel like calling it?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> No!!! I do not need a rematch for Survivor Series. This madness needs to end. *I can't take any more rematches.
> *


some faithful lover you are


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

EVERYONE VOTE BACKLUND! LET'S TROLL THESE FUCKERS! :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WWE obviously think the audience suffers from Alzheimer's. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They've replayed this about 5 times now...


I thought you left like an hour ago? 



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This really is embarrassing. I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I'm tapping out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade Barrett returns now?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

If Backlund doesn't win I'm moving to Canada!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I get the formula..

Crap
Recap
App
Recap
Crap
App

Rinse and repeat. #RawisWar


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark Henry to return here?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio in the 10PM spot? Didn't expect this.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Christ, somehow the show just got worse...now they bring in Lati-no heat.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The only thing that would save this show is a Sandow cash-in.

Or Steph's juggs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> didn't you know, the extra hour of Raw is for recaps and commercials?


and showing us how to download an app


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Didn't Punk say Michaels took Bryan's money and did no training?


Shawn never trained Bryan really

Bryan himself said Shawn was never at the school. Bryan and Brian Kendrick would just train with Rudy Boy Gonzalez


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eddie :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao RVD "needs a little time off". 

Oh god, I worked a couple of months. I need to regroup.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i was not expecting that


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

krai999 said:


> some faithful lover you are


I'm sorry but this relationship is not working out for me, I need some variety damn it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ricardo! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I put in my proud vote for Backlund and it replied "just kidding lol"
Is that normal?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio really IS the New Eddie Guerrero after that segment with Vickie. I told you so!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

After having a break from Vickie's shrieking, I can honestly say that it is even worse now having not listened to it for a while.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh Del Rio needs to drop the WHC title. Santino would be a better champion at this point...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They've replayed this about 5 times now...


Fuck this company.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Please let Ricardo wrestle properly for once.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Old_John said:


> EVERYONE VOTE BACKLUND! LET'S TROLL THESE FUCKERS! :lol


*I don't think moving the result from 2 percent to 2.5 percent would be much of a troll. *


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I get the formula..
> 
> Crap
> Recap
> ...


:lol:lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

another rematch ?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> I get the formula..
> 
> Crap
> Recap
> ...


Allow me to shorten this for you: Recr-app. Crap, recap and app all in one.

Isn't it funny that they all rhyme...


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Voted for Bob Backlund!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Del Rio in the 10PM spot? Didn't expect this.


I hope he gains more views than Bryan and Punk just for all the rage. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mysterio to return..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rey to return.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao RVD "needs a little time off".
> 
> Oh god, I worked a couple of months. I need to regroup.


:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is on during halftime. Ratings potential is increased. Cash in is happening tonight!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RVD has a wellness policy 60 day suspension built into his contract. 

It's Iron-lunged.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

John Cena?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena... fpalm...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what john cena is back in three weeks?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena? Trolling us


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh motherfucking hell.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

excuse me?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT???


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Vickie with that swerve!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:cena5 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena :vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

ok


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck off! John Cena? Fuck you Vince, another title for Cena, GTFO.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...uh oh.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

John Cena?? Wow, talk about instant credibility restored to WHC.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*FUCKERY.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena returns at HiAC wow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell just happened :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WHATTTTTTTTT????


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL CENA ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See what happens when you flirt with fugly bitches, Birdo?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay.
Bye.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena returns for the WHC?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

They just ruined Cena's return.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Title shot after title shot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL WHAT


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

well Rosa, youve been beaten for worst rollup ever


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a feeling with all these HBK appearances here and there, that his match at Wrestlemania 27 was not his last match in the WWE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol wtf

And that Ricardo roll up :lmao

Vickie trolling hard.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena back at Hell? Seems appropriate.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:cena5


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*cleaning my ears*

Did she just say John Cena?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ricardo fucked up the roll up. LOL*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well fuck


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the shit?!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What the fuck. Damn, they just can't stop burying Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE WOAT IS BACK

:cena4


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

John Cena? Bringing prestige back to the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what john cena is back in three weeks?


of course Super Cena recovers faster than 6 months


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dafuq is this? Cena?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena? Wasn't expecting that. I guess that means that a title unification is in order.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*I don't even.*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

MARKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn it, I've been enjoying RAW too.

But if that means he's going to win the WHC title and keep off to Smackdown, hey that's fine with me... I can hope right. :hmm:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I think she meant to say Juan Cena. John is injured.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Del Rio goes Mexican Psycho because he lost to his crony.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That sounded painful.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena gets handed another title. Fucking hell.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

How can you people be disappointed? Do you know what Cena carrying the WHC would mean? 

Hate the guy if you want (which I do), but he brings so much credibility to the title if he wins it.

I will actually mark out of Cena wins the WHC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that Cena thing has to be a troll


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

No.No.No.No!No!No! NO!NO!NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well tbh John Cena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm assuming she was joking?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

that was the most serious DB's been this whole feud so far......lackluster Raw at best though, dead crowd, barely anyone cheered for HBK...thought it would be a big time non stop cheer....what a waste.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fans are chanting RVD, not Cena


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena. NO MUDAPHUKING WAY


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

It was fun while it lasted, at least


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> *I don't even.*


this.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA IS GOING TO OVERCOME THE ODDS AGAINST DEL RIO!!!

Who else is really super dooper excited?! Wooohooooo Seeeeenuuhhhhh mah mannnnn

x100 champ before he retires!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is it that Cena can be out for weeks and when he comes back the first match he gets a championship match?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> John Cena? Bringing prestige back to the World Heavyweight Championship.


if he wins it, i bet he'll somehow make the World title spin as well fpalm


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Why...no....stay out Cena, please stay home.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

JBL to Cole: "You stop him, you do something" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole: "Somebody do something!!!!"

JBL: "YOU do something!"

:lmao


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cena with the World Title ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY RETURNS!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, at least the World Title will look a lot better with Cena holding it, and we might get some good promos from a WHC for the first time in months


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There was a time when we had another highly touted technitian/worker known for being arguably the best wrestler of his generation finally capturing a major world title after years of working his ass off supplemented with an great feud with HHH and HBK in which Orton was involved. Fast forward nearly a decade later and Once again we have a highly touted technitian/worker known for being arguably the best worker in wrestling today finally capturing a major world title after years of working his ass off and fighting through a major heel regime co led by HHH with Orton involved and HBK is now in the short tern mix. Obviously the two scenerios are extremely different but there are some reflections. Unfortunately the trio of HBK, HHH and Benoit put on some amazing matches that I'm very certain Bryan and Orton can match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> What the fuck. Damn, they just can't stop burying Bryan.


What does Bryan have to do with Cena/ADR? lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh shit, I see an unification match between Cena and Bryan, because Cena needs his win back :no:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Super Cena rising above surgeries since 2002.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cena going for the World Title? Inevitable Undertaker feud to follow :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

WHy do I have a feeling someone dressed as Cena is gonna come out instead of Cena himself


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Poor Ricardo ..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> How can you people be disappointed? Do you know what Cena carrying the WHC would mean?
> 
> Hate the guy if you want (which I do), but he brings so much credibility to the title if he wins it.
> 
> I will actually mark out of Cena wins the WHC.


Cena's not returning. Vickie's a troll.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty sure it's a troll.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

John you got to win the title to avenge poor Ricardo


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

cena whc champion :mark: :mark:

:cena :cena2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena!? Well, can't say I was expecting that. I mean, even if I thought he was returning earlier than what was made out, he's competing for the World Title? Well, that's actually a great way to give that title some prestige again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I voted for Bob Backlund.

I DON'T CARE WHO'S IN MY SIG!












Sidenote: *FUCK JOHN CENA*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't give a shit about prestige to the WHC at this point. Cena can fuck off.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Rather see Cena as WHC to be honest. 

Still annoyed that Ricardo hasn't been allowed to wrestle, he's actually quite good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What if he doesn't want to go to Smackdown after he wins the WHC?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't see why everyone's complaining. That gives us a reason to give a shit about the WHC again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@JohnCena: You heard it on #RAW, @WWE Universe. Hell in a Cell vs. @VivaDelRio for the WHC. The Champ is... Back! #EvenStronger


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

wut.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HE'S BAAAACCCKK


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

cena go to win the world title at hell in a cell ppv.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena becomes champ and becomes the face of WWE by default because Vacant wasn't photogenic enough. Poor Vacant never had a chance.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You heard it on #RAW, @WWE Universe. Hell in a Cell vs. @VivaDelRio for the WHC. The Champ is... Back! #EvenStronger


https://twitter.com/JohnCena


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

vicki fucks up, she meant to say Juan Cena


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena2 I'm coming you guys :cena2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck Cena & Del Rio, I ain't rooting for anybody if WWE is expecting us to pick out poison, fuck both of them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bryan-Orton to open the show

:troll


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what if sandow cashes in on cena .. :troll


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?! I come back in the room and hear that Cena will compete for the second tier title!:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I would mark out for Cena being on SD regularly. The show needs the boost. I remember when they teased him being drafted to SD a couple years ago. This forum marked out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There is no way Del Rio is winning against Cena in his return match. No fucking way.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

im legit marking if this is true!!!! Finally whc will be RELEVANT!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:hbk? :cena4? 

HIAC GONNA GET DEM BUYS. :trips2 :vince5


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Hopefully Cena will win but will be cashed in by Sandow.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My only hope is that this will lead to Sandow cashing in and WINNING!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watch them have Sandow try to cash in on John Cena and that's how he fails. fpalm 

Wonder what's gonna happen. I can't picture Cena with the WHC, but I can't see him losing. If this elevates the WHC, though, I can't be against it...again, unless they do the above.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm dying of laughter.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena being the World Heavyweight Champion will overshadow the WWE Champion. The WWE Championship will open PPVs while John Cena closes the show as World Heavyweight Champion. :cena2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I never thought I'd say this, but Cena needs to go into the main event to save this drowning best for business story.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena 3m
> You heard it on #RAW, @WWE Universe. Hell in a Cell vs. @VivaDelRio for the WHC. The Champ is... Back! #EvenStronger


 :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait John Cena is comming back at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

unDASHING said:


> what if sandow cashes in on cena .. :troll


... he'd probably lose.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> what if sandow cashes in on cena .. :troll


When pigs start flying


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the asshole couldn't stay away could he? taking DB's thunder like fucking always.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea, I believe it when its HiAC.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Hate to say it, but Cena adds credibility to the WHC, something that it's lacked for quite a while due to the amount of Mid Carders holding it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> what if sandow cashes in on cena .. :troll


:mark: :mark: :mark:

My dreams never come through tho :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't wait to see Cena again :mark:*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena is actually gonna face Del Rio at HIAC? I guess this means that the WHC will finally be important again.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> What the fuck. Damn, they just can't stop burying Bryan.


How does this have anything to do with Bryan? Jesus christ.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So Cena's back and he isn't bumping Bryan back down the ladder? Punk marks gonna be sooooo mad.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just saw a Cena tweet confirming the match. Looks like this aint no troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well if this means Del Rio loses the title :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

How the fuck does cunt boy get a title shot for the WHC exactly?

Lol they just need to force him into a title match at Mania.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Was so shocked! I'm happy with that. Cena with the WHC. Makes it relevant now!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Okay.
> Bye.


*LOOK WHAT YOU DID WWE! YOU MADE MY AMBER LEAVE!*

*FUCK Y'ALL!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, Sandow will fail at cashing in on Cena as well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here he comes to save the day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena/Del Rio :lol never seen that before. You know it's time to retire when you've feuded with everyone on the roster 100000s of times. And no one would even give a shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Talent: 
Ziggler
Rhodes
Sandow

WHC Picture:
Del Rio
Cena

fpalm

GTFO, Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I like it, the WHC will now mean something again.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally the whc will main event a ppv.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

You can't get five minutes without that parasite.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> what if sandow cashes in on cena .. :troll


Don't play with my feels like that man.,, :|


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> the asshole couldn't stay away could he? taking DB's thunder like fucking always.


*Huh? 

:lmao*


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

you do realize this Cena will probably be one night only. Sandow will cash in immediately after the match and Cena will be "out of action" until next year, but there will be a feud lined up..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So does this mean that WHC will actually main event a ppv? I aint putting nothing past Vince.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

My new World Heavyweight Championship belt after Hell in a Cell:










:cena2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cena back at Hell? Seems appropriate.


*Cena can GO TO.....*

Nvm.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hopefully this means the titles will be unified soon

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> You heard it on #RAW, @WWE Universe. Hell in a Cell vs. @VivaDelRio for the WHC. The Champ is... Back! #EvenStronger
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnCena


even stronger..is that possible?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> if he wins it, i bet he'll somehow make the World title spin as well fpalm


You do know he's a 2x WHC and that never happened before, right?

On topic, I sincerely hope they aren't trolling. Cena getting the big gold belt :mark:


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> the asshole couldn't stay away could he? taking DB's thunder like fucking always.


Bryan marks :lmao:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena leap frogging Ziggler and taking his spot. No WHC for zigglypuff.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Damien Sandow: "Thank God I didn't cash in yet"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What if he doesn't want to go to Smackdown after he wins the WHC?


Probably have a title switch where whc is on raw and db with wwe champ on SD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually hope Cena is coming back and challenging Del Rio. Win or lose, it restores a lot of credibility to the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Forget prestige, if Cena wins it, he'll be one title away from tying Ric Flair.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena wins the WHC to increase the importance of Smackdown so WWE gets a better rate from SyFy.
Or something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> So Cena's back and he isn't bumping Bryan back down the ladder? Punk marks gonna be sooooo mad.


Give it time. He'll bring the World Title back to the main event for Survivor Series. At that point whatever Bryan and Orton are doing will play second-fiddle... :cena2

... unfortunately.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It's actually a good idea if Cena starts appearing on SD. Hopefully they do it so a face is champ so Sandow can cash in.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

THIS IS BEST FOR BUSINESS!!!!! :cena2 :trips :vince2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm just hoping this leads to a unification of the titles. You can't give Cena your #2 Championship when he's the #1 Guy


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe will not let sandow cash in on cena the night he return to wwe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that proves that Cena is on steriods or HGH
no way he can come back that fast without being on something
it was six months , and 4 if he was lucky.
And now he will be back in like two months.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam how on earth did that kick not take Ricardo's head off


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena with the WHC could be ok at least it means no more Del Rio with the belt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

doctor doom said:


> you do realize this Cena will probably be one night only. Sandow will cash in immediately after the match and Cena will be "out of action" until next year, but there will be a feud lined up..


LOL, get real. If anything, if Sandow tries to cash in, Cena will shut him down hard, which I'm worried is the plan.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

What did Cena do to get a title shot?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Cena wins does he show up on Smackdown regularly and actually wrestling on Smackdown??


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

SANDOW VS CENA WHC FEUD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I see the Bryan brigade is out in full force, claiming that Cena is stealing Bryan's momentum while not even being in a program with him.

The lengths they won't go to...fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This could very well be the start of a title unification match.

Regardless, it means one big thing. The WHC is now finally going to get some real respect and acknowledgement. Maybe it won't actually lead off the show anymore. If this is the beginning of bringing more recognition to the title, bravo WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is going to kill Ryder this week. 

Fandango?!?! Odd choice considering he always loses too.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryder with that precious TV time.

FANDANGO


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Ryder on raw again?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

FUCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That' right enjoy the WHC, Cena


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn he just confirmed hes winning, The Champ is Here :cena2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooo!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FINALLY SUMMER RAE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *LOOK WHAT YOU DID WWE! YOU MADE MY AMBER LEAVE!*
> 
> *FUCK Y'ALL!*


Told you. 10-10:30 death spot. Amber's going to be found in a gutter wearing nothing but a Shield shirt.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Forget prestige, if Cena wins it, he'll be one title away from tying Ric Flair.


And I'm ok with that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Fandango jobs to Ryder tonight.. I might riot..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Champ...is back!


...on Good Morning America!!!!

Thats's our champ, everyone!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally, FandanGOAT to save the show.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

When John Cenas tweeted that he was coming to be champion, he meant it! So this was his opportunity


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like The Rock bailed on doing his promo work for WWE2k14 so Cena being brought in for a boost.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> If Cena wins does he show up on Smackdown regularly and actually wrestling on Smackdown??


just watch they will give DB the WWE tite and move the wWE title to SD and the WHC to raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I can't wait to see Cena again :mark:*


*I KNOW, RIGHT?
OMGAAAAAAAAAH!*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fandango's shirt hahaha


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer Rae :homer


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, they can't make it longer than 2 months without Cena?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so this is the new Fandango? Is he gonna tweet that every time he gets new tights?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well we found our referee when Heyman and Ryback go at it..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Summer, you're one of the few consistent highlights each week. Please don't stop.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ all the bitching about Cena getting a shot at the WHC. You always whine about how the WHC needs credibility for it restored and now they do something going in that direction and still more whining.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Isn't this Battleground music?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GET READY. :vince5 :HHH2 :cena5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fandango unknot that shirt!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another pointless match.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango shirt :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Fandango swinging them hips


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I see the Bryan brigade is out in full force, claiming that Cena is stealing Bryan's momentum while not even being in a program with him.
> 
> The lengths they won't go to...fpalm


:clap


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This also means that Sandow is cashing in until next year and post Wrestlemania, they're clearly going to do a unification storyline and they're keeping Cena away from Triple H/The Authority storyline, when they could have easily inserted him into it.

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'M BACK :cena4 



ugh...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think Cena can beat Del Rio. He's returning too soon from injury, and Del Rio just showed how vicious he can be when he brutally attacked Ricardo!!!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

bryan vs cena for the undisputed championship :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> GET READY. :vince5 :HHH2 :cena5


If he defends that title in the mid card like it currently is I could care less.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fagdango looking like a queer. lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HIAC will be fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Looks like The Rock bailed on doing his promo work for WWE2k14 so Cena being brought in for a boost.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Daniel Bryan should have been on the cover. he would have been great doing all the interviews to promote the game


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Isn't this Battleground music?


Fall Out Boy sings Fandango's theme? because Fall Out Boy did the Battleground theme


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alo0oy said:


> Forget prestige, if Cena wins it, he'll be one title away from tying Ric Flair.


Seriously. The last thing we need is Cena racking up yet another pointless title reign.


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody saw that swerve coming!! Everyone expected Cena to come back in the Corporation feud and yet the same people who bitch and moan unpredictability will crying about this! No doubt the same people who also complain about the WHC lacking credibility and Del Rio's boring title run. There is your credibility! Also, those saying Cena doesn't DESERVE a title shot need to remember this is a TV show!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OH LAWD Summer Rae so hot the heat her body emits contributes to global warming.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I see the Bryan brigade is out in full force, claiming that Cena is stealing Bryan's momentum while not even being in a program with him.
> 
> The lengths they won't go to...fpalm


I know right? fpalm These haters..


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL at Fandango and Summer Raw botching the new dance moves :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ all the bitching about Cena getting a shot at the WHC. You always whine about how the WHC needs credibility for it restored and now they do something going in that direction and still more whining.


This.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sooo Fandango has new pants is this what he meant by #newFandango?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

dem buyrates for hiac!!!! :vince2 :trips :trips2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder how Summer will look twenty years from now when she's doing Sunny-style meet and sleeps with Todd...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sensesfail said:


> Fall Out Boy sings Fandango's theme? because Fall Out Boy did the Battleground theme


When they showed match card graphics for Cena vs. Del Rio, they played the Battleground theme song.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Told you. 10-10:30 death spot. Amber's going to be found in a gutter wearing nothing but a Shield shirt.


LMAO, DAMNIT!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah Jerry have you noticed that everyone's wearing a fucking pink shirt


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryder trying to make a come back and failed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got it. Zack Ryder is the new Scotty Too Hotty. 

Was mad over at one time, but jobbed out to holy hell, but nobody cares as long as he hits his trademark spot. For Scotty, it was the Worm. For Zack, it is the Woo-Woo-Woo before Broski Boot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I see the Bryan brigade is out in full force, claiming that Cena is stealing Bryan's momentum while not even being in a program with him.
> 
> The lengths they won't go to...fpalm


Im a huge Bryan Mark, its not like they made the WWE title match Cena vs Bryan vs Orton. If that happened then they could claim that.
But they are putting Cena on the B title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#UselessFiller


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> What did Cena do to get a title shot?



Just be the face of the company. It's good to be John Cena I guess. And this is coming from someone who likes him. I'd say even Ziggler deserves that shot.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fandango has a perfect top rope leg drop.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Jab at Hogan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't some referee just 1, 2 future endeavor Ryder please?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Little dig at Hogan.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Summer Rae <3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack Ryder getting that push. :HHH2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cyrus and Hulk Hogan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Ryder trying to make a come back and failed.


As LL Cool J said dont call it a come back


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HBK to win by over 60% probably.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

get ready to see Booker's disappointed face when he's not chosen the winner


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

BOB BACKLUND :MARK:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BACKLUND FTW!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If Booker T loses, it's racism.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The crowd reactions to Booker and Backlund :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Bob Backlund didn't win? I am like so totally shocked, lol.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Book 7%
Backlund 32%


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

32% backlund :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

32% for Backlund! :lol:lol
Ohh just think if it wasn't HBK and was just someone slightly less popular.. so close.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Booker only got 7% :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HBK the GOAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Booker can't believe he lost to Bob.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck all you HBK fans Backlund should've won


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HBK!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT Booker T heel reaction.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

7% LOL.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck you all I wanted Bob.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bob Backlund 32% over Booker's 7% :lmao :lmao trolololo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They gotta be planting the seeds for HBK vs HHH at Mania. Surely.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Like we didn't know that was happening. Shocked at Backlund getting 32%, though.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Booker T - 7%

:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How the fuck Backlund get that many votes?

How did Booker get any?

Bullshit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> HBK to win by over 60% probably.


Nailed it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Booker only got 7% 

Michaels couldn't give two fucks about getting picked. :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Seriously. The last thing we need is Cena racking up yet another pointless title reign.


Please tell me how you're going to know it's pointless?

If anything it's going to be great. If anything it'll be to bring the WHC back to the same level as the WWE title.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Just glad backlund got over 10%!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Booker :lmao :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

OH MY GOD IT'S SHAWN MICHEALS? WHO WOULD OF KNOWN! 

















































:kobe8


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

we did okay, guys! 32% is pretty good


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow I didn't see that coming.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> GET READY. :vince5 :HHH2 :cena5


*I DON'T WANNA GET READY!*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

backlund standing taller than shawn, wow i knew shawn was a smaller guy but yea


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"THE VOTING IS RIGGED GUIZE!!!!!"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Backlund got nearly 5 times 5 times 5 times what Booker got.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bob Backlund beat Booker by 25% LOL


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> If Cena wins does he show up on Smackdown regularly and actually wrestling on Smackdown??


He would rather be on RAW with the belt, leaving Smackdown with no champion.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I miss :HHH2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wrestlemania XXX Main Event for the Undisputed Championship
Who will do the job?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

i wanted to see backlund. he would have been wild.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> How the fuck Backlund get that many votes?
> 
> How did Booker get any?
> 
> ...


its rigged like we said

everyone knows it but backlund, they just gave him that high percent to make him happy

booker T knows its rigged


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't see why Daniel Bryan is in a tag team, he already defeated the shield 3 on 1 already. Or am I suppose to forget that already?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Poor Booker :lmao :lmao


He used Triple H's code words as reasons to vote for him, well deserved


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Poor Booker...

bunch of RACISTS voting for the two white men 

*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry Booker, you would've won if you ran for President


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

People were genuinely trying to troll them and get Backlund voted in right? Because if that many people actually wanted to see him over HBK....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Now, how the hell did Backlund get more votes than Booker T?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That's ok. You're still in my fave 5 Booker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Cena will bring so much prestige to the WHC. Just like he has with the WWE Title the past 8 years.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> If Booker T loses, it's racism.


7%, it must be racism

did you see the disappointed look on Booker's face as he walked away?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> He would rather be on RAW with the belt, leaving Smackdown with no champion.


Even though I don't want Cena to be WHC, but you do realize that the brand split doesn't exist anymore, right?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Now, how the hell did Backlund get more votes than Booker T?


Because he is white. :Marbury


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

hbk is allways the referee.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Cena > Del Rio


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Please tell me how you're going to know it's pointless?
> 
> If anything it's going to be great. If anything it'll be to bring the WHC back to the same level as the WWE title.


I could see them doing a unification match at WM, so they need someone legit like Cena having WHC.

Id love to see DB vx Cena at WM to unify the titles.

I am sure Cena would go over, but if that is where the WWE is going, then I can see why the WWE wants Cena being the last WHC champion.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Shawn needs to bring back his banana smuggling shorts from Judgment Day 2000


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> hbk is allways the referee.


Except Cyber Sunday when Stone Cold won the voting.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> hbk is allways the referee.


Just can't stay away from the ring. Just like Trips and Taker. Some guys just dont know when to call it a day


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Insane" Bob Backlund won over a good portion of the fans with his crazy promo


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

we did it, IWC! Backlund at 32%. IN YOUR FACE, BOOKER T! :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goooooldberg :mark:!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Goldberg confirmed making his comeback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ADR is the perfect opponent for Cena since his finisher focuses on the arm. I see him"reinjuring" Cena but Cena winning. Sandow cashes in, Cena comes back, wins RR, challenges DB for WWE title at WM30 but wins his rematch with Sandow at EC and unifies belt at WM30.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Cena will bring so much prestige to the WHC. Just like he has with the WWE Title the past 8 years.


(once again)









:cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A GOLDBERG DVD!!!! I might pick that up!!!


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

THAT GOLDBERG DVD PROMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Now, how the hell did Backlund get more votes than Booker T?


If the voting was legit which IMO its rigged.

It was because it was troll votes since everyone knew HBK was goign to win the IWC all voted for Backlund


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> As LL Cool J said dont call it a come back


*RYDER GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Now, how the hell did Backlund get more votes than Booker T?


It was troll votes, a lot of people here & on twitter called for people to troll WWE & vote for Backlund.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We the Jobbers


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Gold-Fucking-Berg


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We The People


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I could see them doing a unification match at WM, so they need someone legit like Cena having WHC.
> 
> Id love to see DB vx Cena at WM to unify the titles.
> 
> I am sure Cena would go over, but if that is where the WWE is going, then I can see why the WWE wants Cena being the last WHC champion.


So what would happen to Sandow's case? Would he cash in on the first unified belt?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LEL @ a Goldberg collection. Fuck watching 8 hrs of THAT guy wrestle.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cesaro :mark: please don't make him job


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Because he is white. :Marbury



Snap.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zeb's promo just got jobber entranced..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The beast that is GOLDBERG!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another pointless fucking match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is this feud still continuing. Why.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE Battleground rematch #3?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You all who are confused at how Book only got 7% remember he did say "best for business" that automatic mark angering word combination :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Look freak and the freak.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are some terrible graphics on WWE 14.

Well I guess we'll see the giant swing for free.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another khali giant swing please


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hells no.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uhhhhhh not Sandouchebag again 

:cuss:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay we get to see the Giant Swing on Raw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

1. My laptop is old and overheats
2. I was watching porn because RAW has been boring
3. I didn't realize that my penis had popped through the pee hole in my boxers
4. My laptop went too low
5. I may have burned my penis


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

How many times has this Santino match happened? Dear lord :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Punjabi Playboy in the house.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

looks like they want to show Cesaro's swing on TV.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn, took them a while to find enough good Goldberg matches to fill 2 discs


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck this shit feud. For comedy matches, they are extremely boring, even by WWE levels.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Weed the people.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Rematch after rematch after rematch fpalm
And it looks like no Wyatts tonight :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE's in full fuck-it mode with MNF and playoff baseball on right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So what would happen to Sandow's case? Would he cash in on the first unified belt?


In that case? Probably lose.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Santino/Khali TT? Welp...that all for me tonight


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:cena5 :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Khali and Santino a tag team? Kill it with fire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Second rematch from Battleground now... Such a shit RAW tonight.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> another khali giant swing please


it was such a huge event, that even WWE made a video about it and posted on youtube, that was on a ppv for free


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So what would happen to Sandow's case? Would he cash in on the first unified belt?


Considering the unification match would be at WM, he would cash it in and fail at some point before mania.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

3 of these 4 should not be employed by the WWE.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Khali is more stale than the red pants he wears cuz' inside them is full of shit!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Um, Booker T got 7% tonight, but he was voted at Night of Champions as the greatest World Heavyweight Champion of all time over the likes of Ric Flair, Edge and the Undertaker. So I don't know what's going on really.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder is Khali is going to count with the ref again tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Seriously stop with fucking rematches, what would be the point of buying the PPV in the first place.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chrome said:


> WWE's in full fuck-it mode with MNF and playoff baseball on right now.


Agreed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Death spot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We The People chant? bama


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We the people chants!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

we the people chants :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> 1. My laptop is old and overheats
> 2. I was watching porn because RAW has been boring
> 3. I didn't realize that my penis had popped through the pee hole in my boxers
> 4. My laptop went too low
> 5. I may have burned my penis


Ice it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Khali and Santino a tag team? Kill it with fire


:cool2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Weed the people chant again. :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are blue states doing "We the People" chants? Are they just being facetious?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Next time the three stooges start jabbering on and showing us how to download the app, I want crazy Bob to appear from out of nowhere and apply the CFC on Cole, snapping his arm out of the socket while JBL and Lawler typically carry on like nothing weird is happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match is designed to drive down the rating so that main event can have a huge gain out of the Santino induced ratings ditch.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

These Divas are forced by the suits to s--k Khali's c--k. Except teenagers like JoJo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Poor Booker...
> 
> bunch of RACISTS voting for the two white men
> 
> *


*NAM SAYIN!?!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why are blue states doing "We the People" chants? Are they just being facetious?


Blue states have lots of union workers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Cena vs Bryan vs Punk @ WMXXX?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


> This match is designed to drive down the rating so that main event can have a huge gain out of the Santino induced ratings ditch.


nah. These matches are designed to drive down the ratings so that the blame can be put on Daniel Bryan :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are doing this rematch just to do the big swing again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CESARO SWING IS IMMINENT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here is comes the big swing!!!!!

will khali count his own pin again


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Why are blue states doing "We the People" chants? Are they just being facetious?


Probably troll chants.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Khali has killed the concept of a hot tag.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


> Cena vs Bryan vs Punk @ WMXXX?


that would be the greatest triple threat match in this decade


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DEJA VU


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:mark::mark:


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

Khali is the biggest piece of shit excuse for a wrestler of all time. Pathetic. He is a living, breathing, insult to the business.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf that's the exact same corner sequence as last night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Camera man makin me sea sick :lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol they literally re-used the exact same finish at the PPV.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Epic :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Yes!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god that camera work is going to get me sick looking at that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

everytime I see that swing I just mark the fuck out


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

King sounds exactly what he is: an old out of touch man constantly trying to be funny but he's not at all.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Giant Swing is a win


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is Cesaro stuck with these clowns?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That match was an exact copy of the battleground match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm laughing out loud. Khali gets pinned, while he's looking around.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Big Swing looks great as a signature and all but it's pretty fucking stupid as a finisher. I mean come on, it did what, make Khali dizzy? Fuck that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus...he did it even better the second time. 

JBL: "A little Swoggle tossin" LOL!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Its official. There was ZERO reason to order the PPV last night, they're redoing absolutely everything tonight for free on Raw. Fuck this stupid company.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

wow they won.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Swagger :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Guys, go do exactly what you did last night." - WWE Road Agents


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Derek said:


> lol they literally re-used the exact same finish at the PPV.


not that i'm complaining, it was an amazing finish


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Reel 'Muricans have a 3-match winning streak!

WE...THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm surprised Khali's legs didn't detach as fucked as his knees are


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn bullies



Cole broke kayfabe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Time for Hornswoggle to go film his movie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This RAW is progressively getting worse by the minute


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Cole called Hornswoggle Dylan


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

fuck off Santino


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wut da hail


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

LOL at Cole calling Hornswoggle by his real name.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha. Cole calling Hornsewoggle Dylan!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I feel bad for people who paid 50+ to see Raw last night


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why do WWE insist on putting Khali/Hornswoggle on TV? GTFO


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol Khali.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Schwarzenegger said:


> Khali is the biggest piece of shit excuse for a wrestler of all time. Pathetic. He is a living, breathing, insult to the business.


This Giant sucks worse than the New York Giants.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job Cole, calling Hornswoggle Dillon...this show has been an absolute failure. There have been exactly 2 good things-Summer Rae being hot and another giant swing on Khali. 90 good seconds out of 2 and a half HOURS.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE attempts to make Khali/Santino funny.
I actually laught at how bad it is.
They made me laugh. Mission accomplished.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone who can pull off a Giant swing on the great Khali deserve a bit of a push


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Titus O'Neil

Where have the PTP been?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The guy who beat Taker at one time now loses by being swung. :HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was fucking disastrous.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess Khali's sole purpose in WWE now is to be spun around and jobbed to Cesaro. I'm ok with that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Titus, why are you so garsh darn likeable?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

darkguy said:


> I feel bad for people who paid 50+ to see Raw last night


Who the hell pay for Raw?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heels gettin chants,faces gettin booos,mi no comprende que pasa here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

darkguy said:


> I feel bad for people who paid 50+ to see WWE Superstars last night


Fixed it for ya.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz TV, fuck me.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So no Barrett tonight thank god


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdammit, here comes this ******.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Why do WWE insist on putting Khali/Hornswoggle on TV? GTFO


yeah the rhodes family had a huge win last night and we dont get to see them but we get crappy khali, hornswoggle, santino an the Miz on tV instead?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Turn Cesaro babyface, that is such a babyface spot


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

ugh now the miz? this raw couldn't get any worse


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

MizTV? This RAW just gets better! sigh.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz TV. 

This segment isn't a death spot, it's a genocide spot. Jesus.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Miz TV is the worst segment ever.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...the Miz!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

There used to be a time when The Miz was actually cool. Now when you see the Miz you can't help but face palm.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

MizTV with special guest, The Miz? 

yeah like there's clearly nothing wrong with that fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

miz just cant look tough, i cannot take him seriously with that goofy ass face


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

As much as I hate seeing Titus wrestle, the dude is so likeable and charismatic. If he was better in the ring, I'd be such a fan of his.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

silly titus, 
you're not a superstar.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Titus O'Neil has a beautiful smile

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Miz TV? with who? they already advanced most feuds (poorly I might add).


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz is still upset about his father not selling his beatdown


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah the rhodes family had a huge win last night and we dont get to see them but we get crappy khali, hornswoggle, santino an the Miz on tV instead?


Rhodes are main eventing raw, lol. Did you miss all the ads?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I love those awkward moments when the crowd just goes silent and everyones like what the fuck just happened


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz's guest tonight is the Miz? What? :bosh


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz Tv? They really aren't giving any fucks tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

darkguy said:


> I feel bad for people who paid 50+ to see TNA last night




fixed it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No Barrett? 

Well, at least he won't be associated with this fucking shitty edition of Raw. May be the worst of the year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

A "special edition of MizTV."

"This could be the best yet." :lawler

Da hell? :kobe


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

that khali/hornswoggle/santino angle up there with mini mantaur and los retardo's as the most shittiest and ridiculous segments in years


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> :cena5 :vince5 :HHH2


*OH HELL NO!
*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT TITUS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to have Miz drive Raw into a ratings abyss that the main event will struggle to pull out of.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

DoradaFan said:


> Who the hell pay for Raw?


You mean the ep last night? A lot of people




finalnight said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Na I wouldn't go that far


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Very good show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Miz's guest is the Miz. Well, we know whose booking the show. :russo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So is Bad Grandpa some kind of narrative/mockumentary type deal like Borat?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Alim said:


> Titus O'Neil has a beautiful smile
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And authentic bark.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> There used to be a time when The Miz was actually cool. Now when you see the Miz you can't help but face palm.


When the heck was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Rhodes are main eventing raw, lol. Did you miss all the ads?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OH crap you are right LOL

I forgot was DB and the Rhodes vs the shield.

I zoned that out thinking it was just DB was the shield ha ha

that is how awful this raw has been, i zoned that out


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE doin it for the lolz


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This has been a pretty horrendous RAW episode so far. Only good part was the beginning segment.




...Well, at least the main event should be great.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This Raw is pretty fucking abysmal, but sadly, this will be the norm until RTWM.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

If Wyatt'd abduct Miz' ass from his own crappy segment, I would be soooo happy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz retire now!!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> So is Bad Grandpa some kind of narrative/mockumentary type deal like Borat?


Bad Grandpa is one of the skits from Jackass, but turned into a full movie


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

I feel bad for the 50- ppl that get paid to see tna


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Miz's Dad!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

show Miz's dad, you cocks*ckers!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Miz's father emotionless expression always gets me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh yes the wyatts to save us


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Miz about to get buried.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You gotta love Heel Orton


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

They're here.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

THANK YOU WYATTS


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY! Kill him Wyatts!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

WYATT SAVED IT!! HAHAHA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THANK YOU WYATTS!*


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Wyatt Family!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder what Miz was gonna say. unk3


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WYATT!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Please abduct him and never bring him back


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wyatt's :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THANK YOU BASED WYATT! :'D


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well that was quick, Miz gets interrupted in seconds of talking


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WYATT FAMILY SAVES US!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here they come!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:mark: THANK YOU


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, it gets worse & worse for Miz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THANK FUCKING GOD WYATT, :mark


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Miz's guest tonight is the Miz? What? :bosh












First time in forever I've been glad to see the Wyatts


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wyatts to take out Miz!! :mark: I love you Bray!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god we don't have to put up with another crappy Miz TV segment!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We're here.

Dun dun dun dun.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GET HIM BRAY! :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

kregnaz said:


> If Wyatt'd abduct Miz' ass from his own crappy segment, I would be soooo happy


Wyatt's need to do something unpredictable and crazy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyatt. :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Commentary ruins this entrance every damn time. Shut your fucking mouths. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Wyatts? He will cut a great promo, & then give an awful match on PPV, such a shame that he has great mic skills & no in-ring skills.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes The Wyatts, please destroy Miz.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This RAW is a * or a 2/10 so far. If they Main Event is good then maybe it will be **1/4.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> well that was quick, Miz gets interrupted in seconds of talking


Isn't it just perfect? Miz doesn't get a chance to talk and gets a beatdown


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please have kane behind miz to attack him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Titus, why are you so garsh darn likeable?


Dat Millions of Dollars!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane inc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine if Bray fell now :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz getting the upper hand? :kobe


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wut?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice work Miz!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

What was the purpose of that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And.................


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's IT? ~_~


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do smarks fans think it's cool to chant past gimmicks?


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear husky harris chants wtf.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, so much for that segment :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was hoping Kane would blind side Miz.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Uh... Segment of the Century


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Isn't it just perfect? Miz doesn't get a chance to talk and gets a beatdown


and the fact it's the Wyatt's, it's even better


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Best Miztv ever


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The return of Husky Harris Chants


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT POWER COUPLE :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What was the purpose of that?


Bray Wyatt looks like a smaller & younger John Tenta.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:trips :trips2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips IT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH and Nipple H in a live sex celebration = Best fo' bidness. :trips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just landed.. How's your flaming vag doing baby?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh No Hide your Shovel, close down The Wal-Marts. It's :HHH2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not only do Pittsburgh fans suck because they're babies with the penguins, now they think they're cool chanting husky Harris. This is why only Pittsburgh likes Pittsburgh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH and Steph are gonna peg Maddox.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH HHH just in time to ruin the one thing worth watching tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HHH :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The boss burying the maddox :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Miz outsmarted the 3 Wyatts??!!? :russo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Brad. Here comes the shield!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph is too damn sexy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldust to get biggest pop of night


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What will HHH do?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if HHH knows about HBK being the ref for hell in a cell?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What happened? I'm not watching, someone give me a brief summary of that Wyatts/Miz segment pls.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Like I give a fuck about what's best for business!!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:trips :trips :trips


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't get why people chant Husky yet They don't chant "primo, epico" at matadors and Michael Mcgillicutty at Axel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!* (HHH)

*BRO!* (Reigns)


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Why do smarks fans think it's cool to chant past gimmicks?


They want their voices heard. And trolling internet fans.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is Pittsburgh so shit but Philadelphia is awesome?

Main event getting a lot of time


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dopesick said:


> What happened? I'm not watching, someone give me a brief summary of that Wyatts/Miz segment pls.


Absolutely nothing worth mentioning. It was a waste of a segment.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That guy that blocked The Shield :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> HHH and Nipple H in a live sex celebration = Best fo' bidness. :trips


If that happens, it will be the highest rated Raw since Raw 1000 guaranteed.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I got no expectations for the Wyatts.

If WWE fired them tomorrow, I couldn't find a fuck to give.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH has to make a quick phone call...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> I don't get why people chant Husky yet They don't chant "primo, epico" at matadors and Michael Mcgillicutty at Axel


Try chanting Michael Mcgillicutty, its not easy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Again I ask are suppose to forget that Daniel Bryan took out the shield by himself a few weeks ago? Because adding in the Rhodes brothers really seems a bit redundant about now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> What happened? I'm not watching, someone give me a brief summary of that Wyatts/Miz segment pls.


Miz starts talking, and within seconds, the Wyatts come out, the two appear upon the ring, and Miz gets out of the ring, attacks Bray on stage, and shoves Bray onto the other two, and escapes


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That dumbass that tried to block the Shield lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> What happened? I'm not watching, someone give me a brief summary of that Wyatts/Miz segment pls.


Miz got away from the wyatts after getting some punches in and a pretty poor big boot. no promos cut. Wyatt ended by saying you can run but you cant hide


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How many times has this Misfits beer commercial aired tonight? 70? FFS we get it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> That dumbass that tried to block the Shield lol.


I bet he gets thrown out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> What happened? I'm not watching, someone give me a brief summary of that Wyatts/Miz segment pls.


premature ejackulation pretty much sums it up


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Sensesfail said:


> Miz starts talking, and within seconds, the Wyatts come out, the two appear upon the ring, and Miz gets out of the ring, attacks Bray on stage, and shoves Bray onto the other two, and escapes


Easily the best Miz TV segment ever.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Please let Goldust walk out to his own theme, and not with that lil' b*tch Cody!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I bet he gets thrown out


Probably worth it tonight


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> DAT POWER COUPLE :mark:


You're thinking of the wrong couple..








:cena5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The shield is the best thing eveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another battle ground rematch on sD

everybody drink


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, so in just one night, we've had either rematches to most of Battleground or announcement of rematches from Battleground in the near future.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Axel vs. Truth

Because rematches aren't just for Raws anymore.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Was Goldust just getting booed?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shattered memories productions. :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

R-Truth needs to become Reverend Truth.

GOLDUST ENTRANCE


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Bizarre one!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Darth Mauldust! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goldust :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mauldust


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Maul returns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldust theme song still awesome after all these years.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shield gets their win back tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY YALL :mark: :cody2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

darth maul dust


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its officially 'The Rematch from Battleground' week in the WWE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Golddusts paint changed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Dem curtains.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They cut of the full GOATdust entrance. I'm sad now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

That DB POP!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd is dead, that's awkward.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Real men wear pink. :bryan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PS1 graphics in 2013 on a WWE game.

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan waking that crowd up!

:bryan


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

haha the weakest YES chant ever! :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Now that Cody is not a lower-upper mid-carder anymore, I don't hate his theme as much. bama


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Shield time???? 


Hold on....
















ok now I'm ready.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

surprised HHH didnt have a ref shirt on


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> That DB POP!


What pop?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't get over how completely awful those WWE 2k14 graphics are.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAAAAAAAAAAIL TO THE KIIIIIIIIIING!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Expecting super swerve at the end, thinking Vinny Mac will close the show 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shit reaction.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Goldust just chillin'


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

On your knees everyone :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HHH always gets top billing..even when not in the match


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Goldust theme song still awesome after all these years.






the original was one of the GOAT theme songs


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess he doesn't want those ratings to drop.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Shield time????
> 
> 
> Hold on....
> ...


Show us the rest, THAT'S NOT FAIR.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stad said:


> PS1 graphics in 2013 on a WWE game.
> 
> :ti


WWF Here comes the pain looked better on ps2 than wwe 2k14 does


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We haven't seen the last of Big Show tonight. Unfortunately


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> What pop?


yeah, that was the weakest YES! chants i've ever heard from the crowd during a D-Bryan entrance ever since he was so over from Summerslam


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Wakin' dat weak crowd UP!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> lol Goldust just chillin'


:agree:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rollins...your face. It makes me take you less seriously. Stop it.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> HHH always gets top billing..even when not in the match


I could fart at that sig of Katy Perry.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

show to come out for the shock surprise, as no one is expecting that


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ma boy Ambrose in the match.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

I like how seth talks so much smack. Lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWF Here comes the pain looked better on ps2 than wwe 2k14 does


Yes, but I'll still own both games. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Wakin' dat weak crowd UP!


They still dead.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody stealing moves from HHH and giving him that dirty look. :jay2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"You Still Got It" chants for Goldust


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Part of me wishes that for this Breast Cancer awareness campaign, they have Goldust change from Gold to Pink. That would look hilarious.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show gonna come out dressed as Goldust and no one will know which is the real Goldust and he will lay down for the pin causing the real Goldust Bryan and Cody to lose


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HHH coming out at the same time as Goldust just reminded me of this. Remember when HHH came out dressed as Goldust and had a flamethrower? Good times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> They still dead.


Bryan hasn't tagged in yet. He woke them up momentarily, doe! Someone had to. Now, now.

:bryan


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

the crowd couldn't care less about Bryan :lol
Triple H got the biggest pop


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Part of me wishes that for this Breast Cancer awareness campaign, they have Goldust change from Gold to Pink. That would look hilarious.


Hell, they should put the shield in pink as well.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Goldust, high-five that kid!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> That DB POP!


What pop?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Decent so far? Or not?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> They still dead.


I was hearing crickets. 8*D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I did said the thing about not playing any wrestling games after SvR 06, excluding WWE 12 and All Stars.

Guess I'm a big ol' liar. lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Part of me wishes that for this Breast Cancer awareness campaign, they have Goldust change from Gold to Pink. That would look hilarious.


Pinkdust. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan hasn't tagged in yet. He woke them up momentarily, doe! Someone had to. Now, now.
> 
> :bryan


Nah, they were kinda dead for his entrance as well. Goldust got a bigger pop.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniel Bryan came out to crickets. CRICKETS.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Hope Cody okay after that fall


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> HHH always gets top billing..even when not in the match


no shit he is the king of kings, the game, hes the boss the man deserves top billing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Part of me wishes that for this Breast Cancer awareness campaign, they have Goldust change from Gold to Pink. That would look hilarious.


Aww man!
:lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

doctor doom said:


> Daniel Bryan came out to crickets. CRICKETS.


Crickets chirp, not chant YES.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan's still the most popular in the WWE right now, it's just the crowd is shit. *shrugs*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The loudest reaction of the night was Bryan attacking Orton.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

For two weeks in a row Punk got the biggest pop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Nah, they were kinda dead for his entrance as well. Goldust got a bigger pop.


Goldust sadly got no pop at all. It's okay, though. Bryan did well, as per usual.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

jayjeezy said:


> I hope codys hurt after that tall


:bosh4


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

HBK and Punk got the biggest POPS of the night. HBK had a bigger one tho.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hell, they should put the shield in pink as well.


Careful what you wish for


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Sandrone said:


> Nah, they were kinda dead for his entrance as well. Goldust got a bigger pop.


I heard crickets when Goldust came out. Everyone was doing YES! when DB came out. There were some faint You Still Got It Chants, ill timed, as Goldust tagged out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best4Bidness said:


> The loudest reaction of the night was Bryan attacking Orton.


Actually, it was :hbk followed by unk2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Demise of Bryan and return to the midcard! :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Careful what you wish for


THATS MAROON NOT PINK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Crickets chirp, not chant YES.


:lol so true. Some here are alittle sensy, though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Incoming Big Show through the crowd.. and you thought it was fuckery to have goldust wander through it.. :agree:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Buckley said:


> THATS MAROON NOT PINK


You need a new monitor.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> HBK and Punk got the biggest POP of the night.


I forgot Orton, he got a big pop too.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Crickets chirp, not chant YES.


BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Careful what you wish for


*NO!!!!!*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol so true. Some here are alittle sensy, though.


Yeah, why u bein' so sensy? Bryan can get a bad reaction every once in awhile.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What's going to happen Dean?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> HBK and Punk got the biggest POP of the night.


teh biggest pop was when Daniel Bryan attacked orton


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> HBK and Punk got the biggest POP of the night.


Girls still love HBK. :HHH2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose't trash talk. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan = Best Hot Tag guy in the business today.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

now the crowd is chanting YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd goes crazy. And people were talking shit about the entrance.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why didn't db help goldust?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Listen to those crickets chirping for Bryan.

:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW CROWD IS DEAD FOR BRYAN TONIGHT HUH GUYS?

DAE LE HATE BYRAN?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rollins landed wrong on that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, now you can say :bryan woke the crowd up.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CROWD DEAD FOR BRYAN HUH RIGHT GUYS?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Now they're awake! And people were doubting old Daniel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They just repeated the Disaster kick spot from last night almost exactly. 

Jeez, they are replaying everything from the PPV last night, huh?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cue Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No DQ? Sounds like interference.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:trips BEST FOR BUSINESS :trips


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:HHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

UN-decisive? Bad grammar is not what's best for business, Triple Haitch. >:\


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 Restarting the match is best for business


rton2 OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

now we're to expect some type of interference in this match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAMN IT!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton comes back and RKO's Bryan. Calling it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Not even the match restart got a reaction.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

"Undecisive night." Indecisive, Hunter.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan fucked that up lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Girls still love HBK. :HHH2


Just like it's 1995! lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We want ladders!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buckley said:


> WOW CROWD IS DEAD FOR BRYAN TONIGHT HUH GUYS?
> 
> DAE LE HATE BYRAN?


IT'Z TERRIBLE. NO ONE CARES ABOUT HIM NEMOREZ.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

:rose3


Soo. . .not very excited about next week or HIAC so far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO from out of no where :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Called it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I guses that was predictable.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao, awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Now cue that fat twat Big Show to ruin everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

well Bryan's crowd reaction just made a liar out of a lot of posters here.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Triple Nose assists Shield in their victory


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

C'mon Big Show, save them! D:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Very predictable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ORTON IS THE MAN!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goldust getting written off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's so fired that you played his music.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did vince rehire big show


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Not looking forward to hell in a cell


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fired but still has music played.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If he is fired, who the fuck plays his music? :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking great show


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Huge Show.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Somehow back and with entrance music


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Guys I know I'm fired, can you play my entrance music one last time though? Thanks."


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fired and escorted out the building but still gets his music played :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

if Big Show is "fired", how is he able to walk through the entrance ramp as easy as that


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Got fired

Has entrance music


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best4Bidness said:


> well Bryan's crowd reaction just made a liar out of a lot of posters here.


Nah, it just took awhile before a lot of posters could say "Bryan woke the crowd up" truthfully.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Big Show's fired, why are they playing his music?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It was so obvious that Big Show would be back tonight *yawns*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't turn Heel Show


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ironclad Contract allows his music to play even when he's fired. You guys know that, come on. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Now cue that fat twat Big Show to ruin everything.


 And here he is. You nailed it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

What an episode of Monday Night Big Show! fpalm :no:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanna see a Pedigree!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

good night Triple Nose


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck yeah.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit forum crash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSS! Fucking Big Show is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Knocked the fuck out


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

DAT g.o.a.t. SELL!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Show: "No more face or heel turns! I'm staying a face this time damn it! "


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

About fucking time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH vs big show to hell in a cell


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The 5 inch death punch!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KO'd da boss = BEST 4 BIDNESS. :trips2

Big Show for U.S. Champ plz. :'D


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HAHA I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is on dream street!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well there you go. Big Show finally punched Triple H.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> well Bryan's crowd reaction just made a liar out of a lot of posters here.


They mad.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So Huge Show is the first one to attack the boss & not Bryan?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

MAKE A GIF NOW!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHY'D YOU DO THAT!?!?!*

:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

OMG GUYZ TRIPLE H GOT BERRIED!! :berried :show


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did they remember Big Show's Ironclad contract so he can't be fired?


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Now, that IS good for business!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dat longterm payoff.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So that's that then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GREAT FUCKING ENDING. Whoever says otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Hunter :HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

9/10, fun show.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay... That was awesome.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hahaha Bryan stealing Show's heat.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

D-Bry tea bagging Triple? Nice


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple h just can't stay out of the lime light. It's awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THOSE YES CHANTS

:mark:

LOUD AS FUCK.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> GREAT FUCKING ENDING. Whoever says otherwise is an idiot.


Otherwise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Better ending than last night.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> GREAT FUCKING ENDING. Whoever says otherwise is an idiot.


No offense fellow flash fan, but you should know the users of this forum better than that.:no:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The 'YES' is the new 'WHAT'


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm guessing Show/HHH at HIAC and one or two Bryan/HHH matches after that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And somehow, Show's music plays again even though he's supposed to be fired. :lol

Maybe they'll acknowledge that the firing didn't work because of IRONCLAD?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Raw ended a lot better than the PPV.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DEM CRICKETZ FOUR BWYAN

HERP DERP PUNK ORTON POP HERPY DERP


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

D. Bry should have said that classic PG line!
You got knocked the Beep out! :lol

Good guy Daniel straightens out the boss's tie!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So fucking lame. Of course HHH can't show ass by eating a busaiku knee and have Bryan stand victorious - he needs to get knocked out by Big Show. 

Because to HHH, Bryan is a vanilla midget.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

OK, I fucking LOVED that! Way better than last nights ending.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Trips sold the fuck out of that punch


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Shit show great ending


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ending was awesome~!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone is gonna get buried next week


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't see any reason Big Show needs to be involved in this storyline except that HHH won't allow a smaller man in Daniel Bryan to get the better of him or put him over in a match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shit show was worth it for that ending


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice ending


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Maybe there's hope for RAW after that ending.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So fucking lame. Of course HHH can't show ass by eating a busaiku knee and have Bryan stand victorious - he needs to get knocked out by Big Show.
> 
> Because to HHH, Bryan is a vanilla midget.


Or maybe they need a reason to rehire Show? Come on now think about it for a minute.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DAMNIT! :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Terrible show with a few high lights, worst moment of the night has to be announcing Cena's return.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So fucking lame. Of course HHH can't show ass by eating a busaiku knee and have Bryan stand victorious - he needs to get knocked out by Big Show.
> 
> Because to HHH, Bryan is a vanilla midget.


Big Show vs HHH at Survivor Series?

HHH vs Bryan will happen eventually, but not during this time period


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

An awesome ending to an otherwise god-awful Raw. Show knocking out HHH was awesome. It's been a month and a half in the making. Great shit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck Big Show. Fuck that piece of shit, I was hoping so much that HHH would Pedigree him and we wouldn't ever see him again.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

the show should have ended with an RKO through the roof of an ambulance or something. This will turn into Show vs Orton after HIAC then Orton vs Punk for Wrestlemania.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: That was awesome, screw any of the haters that say otherwise. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Worst Raw this year. Imo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ending was pretty good, rest of the show was garbage.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good ending, overall bad show though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is an OUTRAGE. Big Show needs to be arrested for assault. That man didn't deserve to be punched in the face like that. Please Everyone use the #Pray4HHH he needs it come on guys


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That ending legit had me doing the Goldust inhale and exhale ON REPEAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If only I can find a gif of Craig beating Deebo........


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Terrible show with a few high lights, worst moment of the night has to be announcing Cena's return.


They should have left the reveal at the Hell in a cell PPV. They could have done a Royal Rumble 2008 moment again. Missed opportunity by the WWE tonight.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:trips just got buried


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> Worst Raw this year. Imo.


Are you on drugs? seriously?


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought it was a good show, much better then last night's PPV


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> well Bryan's crowd reaction just made a liar out of a lot of posters here.


Inb4 the excuses, though.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So is Big Show going to be gone for a while now that he is fired AND resolved his conflict with Triple H by finally punching him?

Or will he somehow find his way back into employment?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Great ending, mediocre to bad show. Didn't think AJ not being there would reduce my enjoyment of the show so much.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HIAC could be pretty good. Cena vs. Del Rio, HHH vs. Show, and Bryan vs. Orton.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's just so many fucking people on the roster who don't matter... at all


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Someone is gonna get buried next week


Next week? Hell, the shovel is already being fedexed to Smackdown.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> DEM CRICKETZ FOUR BWYAN
> 
> HERP DERP PUNK ORTON POP HERPY DERP


FOLLOW DA CRICKETZ!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyon said:


> So is Big Show going to gone for a while now that he is fired AND resolved his conflict with Triple H by finally punching him?
> 
> Or will he somehow find his way back into employment?


HHH will rehire just to fight him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> DEM CRICKETZ FOUR BWYAN
> 
> HERP DERP PUNK ORTON POP HERPY DERP


Can you get Bryan's cock out your mouth ?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> FOLLOW DA CRICKETZ!!!


BUSSARDZ!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty good ending for a decent show.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm glad they had Bryan stand over Triple H at least...too bad he couldn't sell a running knee, but the KO punch works..but they had Bryan stand over him so at the end he had the spotlight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Can you get Bryan's cock out your mouth ?


Can you stop imagining Bryan's cock in my mouth?


as if it would fit


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> BUSSARDZ!!!!


Silence :sandow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A decent ending doesn't change the fact it was a shit show. WWE is in a rut right now and I look forward to seeing the shitty rating this show will inevitably get.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

doctor doom said:


> the show should have ended with an RKO *through the roof of an ambulance* or something. This will turn into Show vs Orton after HIAC then Orton vs Punk for Wrestlemania.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

HIAC looking like a PPV of the year contender. Cena/ADR, HHH/Show, Orton/Bryan inside HIAC, and a potential Rhodes/Shield rematch (hopefully it's the other match in HIAC).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Next week? Hell, the shovel is already being fedexed to Smackdown.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably has a quick stop on Main Event too

Overall a very up and down show.

I was quite glad a lot of the ones I root for didn't lose, Ending was good. I was 6/10 sports entertained.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

did they bring Cena back because they got worried?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

That was one of the worst Raw endings in a long time. Bryan gets RKOed on concrete, comes back into the ring a couple minutes later with a huge smile on his face and starts YESing. Smdh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder if they are going to bring back the HHH concussion storyline again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks. 

Ah well. Raw was awful, but as I said this in the DVD/Show discussion thread, HIAC is looking really stacked after that last segment. If my prediction comes true for Show/HHH, we've got...

Bryan vs. Orton in Hell in a Cell for the WWE Title with *HBK* as the ref
*Cena* vs. ADR for the World Title in the biggest World Title match in years.
Big Show vs. *HHH*, which would be HHH's first match as a heel in years and it will be interesting. Can't say I'm expecting a great match, but it will be very interesting.
Punk vs. Heyman (and/or Ryback probably) to end the feud once and for all and for Punk to avenge his loss at NOC.

That's 4 main event level matches there. Throw in Rhodes Family vs. Shield for the Tag Titles, and we've got a damn good line-up for a possibly damn good show.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreadful show that wasn't worth watching in the least. I have officially stopped caring about this Corporation vs Bryan angle, they've ruined it beyond belief. Yeah, others might still retain hope, but this past few weeks since NoC, they've done irreparable damage to it and I just don't enjoy it anymore. Its become boring, monotonous, I have no interest in the matches, I personally cannot get into Bryan being a believable contender at all, this Big Show involvement and him being placed as this integral component is ridiculous, Triple H has apparently offended too may parents at home and his heel work has become watered down to the point of non-involvement, we keep getting garbage finishes to matches on PPV, the announcement to there being a HIAC match for next PPV went over like an announcement of a sale on tile cleaner (as in nobody seemed to give a shit), and worst of all, they blew it at NoC and are limping along to continue it in such an unbelievably half assed manner. So, I don't care anymore.

I thought the ending was particularly stupid with Bryan leaping around Triple H's fallen corpse like a leprechaun shouting yes, as if he just took down the giant, when in reality he had nothing to do with it and was acting like he took credit for such a major victory. I have zero interest in seeing a Triple H vs Big Show feud (seriously, is this 1999?). I also have zero interest in Bryan vs Orton anymore. The only thing that is actually good is the Rhodes angle, and that seemingly took a giant backseat to a bunch of crap tonight. It was by far the best match on the PPV and they should have built them up to get a tag title shot at the next PPV, and push their feud with the Shield. Instead, we get a rematch from last night PLUS another boring Bryan vs Shield match for the 8000th time. They have exhausted so many possible future match ups by overdoing them to the point of nausea that it frustrates the absolute hell out of me. On top of that, they're giving you ANOTHER Bryan vs Orton match AND are building up to Triple H vs Big Show. One feud that is totally overdone, and another that we don't need to see in 2013 (much like Kevin Nash vs Triple H in 2011). 

Have you ever seen a friend constantly fail at doing something and you know you can fix it for them, but no matter what you do they refuse to take your advice and you have to watch them continue failing? That's me and WWE right now. I'm not saying I can fix their problems, but there are a few areas where they could drastically improve, and its NOT hard to fix.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Have you ever seen a friend constantly fail at doing something and you know you can fix it for them, but no matter what you do they refuse to take your advice and you have to watch them continue failing? That's me and WWE right now. I'm not saying I can fix their problems, but there are a few areas where they could drastically improve, and its NOT hard to fix.


Internet wrestling fans who claim they can book are like video gamers who claim they can coach an NFL team because they play Madden.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> They should have left the reveal at the Hell in a cell PPV. They could have done a Royal Rumble 2008 moment again. Missed opportunity by the WWE tonight.


Announcing right at HIAC wouldn't do anything for the buyrate. Royal Rumble is known for surprise returns and is big enough that you can save things for the ppv without affecting buyrate. HIAC is not in the same boat, especially after 2 bad ppvs leading into it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks.
> 
> Ah well. Raw was awful, but as I said this in the DVD/Show discussion thread, HIAC is looking really stacked after that last segment. If my prediction comes true for Show/HHH, we've got...
> 
> ...


This post. :agree:


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

FANTASTIC show!!!

*9/10*


Battlegorud<This RAW by 2256x


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is the locker room leader. General Bryan used Show as his foot soldier to strike a blow against goatnose.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Internet wrestling fans who claim they can book are like video gamers who claim they can coach an NFL team because they play Madden.


I guarantee you I can book better shit than this. Forget booking, I can WRITE shit better than this that would actually make some sense. At the very least, I can't possibly do any worse.

Besides, who better to get input from on what they'd like to see than people who watch the show? Gee, what an incredibly stupid marketing strategy. I guess that's why large corporations use it all the time.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks.
> 
> Ah well. Raw was awful, but as I said this in the DVD/Show discussion thread, HIAC is looking really stacked after that last segment. If my prediction comes true for Show/HHH, we've got...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call Punk vs Heyman/Heyman guys a main event level match (unless it involves Lesnar) but regardless, that is a strong looking card. Great way to rebound off a pitiful ppv.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I love the ending


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's still Friday Night Smackdown. The show has been consistent since the buildup to Extreme Rules 2013, with only about two or three bad episodes since then.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol @ this thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks.


:lmao That's rich.

unk


----------



## Tmcmrfrd84 (Jun 25, 2013)

*That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

From the god awful divas match
To Stephanie's overacting 
To a special referee with no attachment with the angle he's reffing in
To the carbon copy battleground rematches (Sandow/Zig The RA/Khali Santino)
To the random Cena return/title feud (which I thought was only a joke to put Ricardo over)
And the Miz/Wyatt Segment where absolutely nothing happened 

This was terrible, the best part was Goldust face paint.

Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, looks like you've missed plenty of raws this year. Hell this one was better than the past few weeks.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

This was actually an improvement over the last few months.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wow, looks like you've missed plenty of raws this year. Hell this one was better than the past few weeks.


This. People always overreact and think every mediocre Raw is the worst one ever. Tonight's Raw wasn't anything special but calling it the "worst Raw I've ever seen" is an exaggeration. Any Raw from 2009 would like a word with you.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

wut?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao That's rich.
> 
> unk


As I said, :lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

odds of HBK turning on Bryan? they seem to make it too obvious DB would win with that advantage.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

You weren't around for 2005, were you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> As I said, :lmao at the butthurt Bryan marks.


Like I said, that's rich.

:yes or crickets?

:yes


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



Tmcmrfrd84 said:


> To a special referee with no attachment with the angle he's reffing in


No attachment? HBK is Triple H best friend(who is heavily backing Orton) but HBK trained Daniel Bryan(who is Orton/HHH enemy)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Like I said, that's rich.
> 
> :yes or crickets?
> 
> :yes


:lol Just keep making my post more and more true.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



Tmcmrfrd84 said:


> To a special referee with no attachment with the angle he's reffing in


:kobe

Shawn trained Bryan, and oh, TRIPS' BEST FRIEND.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

When did you get into wrestling OP, summer of 2013? Those Raws on the Road to Wrestlemania were easily much worse than tonight's episode.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

There have been much worse Raws.

The general state of WWE/the roster it has now is one of the worst I've ever seen though. Very watered down roster with barely any charisma or acting skills holding it up. Sure they can do basic wrestling moves and all, but. . .who cares? It's a tv show, not wrestling ballet with judges scoring the angles of their toes and shit during moves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> :lol Just keep making my post more and more true.


Yes, because Bryan marks have so much to be butt-hurt about right now. 

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Internet wrestling fans who claim they can book are like video gamers who claim they can coach an NFL team because they play Madden.


Actually I'm pretty sure I know a few 2nd graders who can write better mid-card storylines than the WWE has going right now. Assuming they'd actually write one, at least, would already be an improvement over this alternative of nothing.




Overall that was a pretty filler show. The beginning with Steph and Big Show was great and the main event and what followed was also well done but everything else was filler beyond filler. Little wonder that they have to feel like they're dragging out what storylines they have when there's three ppvs over the span of two months: that's ridiculous. I can't say I'm looking forward to seeing Cena return early, but it was inevitable anyway, at least he'll be off with the WHC title (albeit scarily close to Flair's record).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

This wasn't even the worst Raw of the last month. Did you see that one a couple weeks ago where they had literally NO storyline developments at ALL? I can't remember which one, I think Stephanie told Big Show to knock out Miz and he did, it might've been that one, but there was one a few weeks ago where literally NOTHING important story related happened through the course of all 3 hours.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yes, because Bryan marks have so much to be butt-hurt about right now.
> 
> :lmao


And that's the amazing thing! They shouldn't, and yet they still are because of one night. :lmao


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

There have been plenty of Raw's worse than this one this year and last. Start of the year with Cena continually burying Ziggler after Zigglers big win at TLC killing any momentum he had, the Raw where Rock returned, there wasn't any thought put into anything except the last 15 minutes when Rock showed up, just squash or meaningless matches for two hours. And you obviously mustn't have been watching any of the Raw's leading up to Raw 1000 last year, they were god awful.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :kobe
> 
> Shawn trained Bryan, and oh, TRIPS' BEST FRIEND.


Hell, you could even bring Orton's history with him too.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

Exaggerating much?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

I actually thought this RAW was pretty good to be honest.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Hunter won't let anyone beat Flair's record.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> And that's the amazing thing! They shouldn't, and yet they still are because of one night. :lmao


Yeah. It's not like some Punk marks have been butt-hurt dating back to the SummerSlam build. Nope, not at all. 

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> Hunter won't let anyone beat Flair's record.


Except Hunter. Because that's best for business. :HHH2



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah. It's not like some Punk marks have been butt-hurt dating back to the SummerSlam build. Nope, not at all.
> 
> :lol


Hey, at least they have somewhat of a reason to be. Bryan marks really don't, and yet they still are. :lmao


----------



## hi2694 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

i agree. i told myself that if wade barrette dident appear and have been repackaged that i was going to quit watching raw forever.reading dirt sheets and going to the forums is better then watching the show itself


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> And that's the amazing thing! They shouldn't, and yet they still are because of one night. :lmao


HBK is still the "Show stopper" and proved it in a short promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



funnyfaces1 said:


> You weren't around for 2005, were you?


Because that great year would only make OP's point seem more valid?

Anyways, we hear this shit every week. "This was the worst Raw ever". This one was not very good at all but not even the worst from this year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Apex Predator said:


> HBK is still the "Show stopper" and proved it in a short promo.


For HBShizzle :hbk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

First Raw I tapped out to this year. It really bored the hell out of me. Worst Raw of the year so far (IMO).


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

He's becoming a special attraction for the WWE. Guy's retired and makes more appearances a year than The Undertaker.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder why Hunter didn't react to the HBK news, and they wouldn't make it that obvious that Bryan beats Orton....something must happen...but seriously, they need to put the belt on Bryan soon because they've fucked up enough.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

Bob Backlund's promo already makes this RAW better than most of the Guest Host Fuckery, Monday Night RAW's from years back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Except Hunter. Because that's best for business. :HHH2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least they have somewhat of a reason to be. Bryan marks really don't, and yet they still are. :lmao


They are? I must have missed that. I mean, some people in any wrestlers' "fanbase" will complain no matter what. But other than that, I don't see that much of it.

Besides, even if there was a lot of Bryan marks pissed at this storyline, you yourself have been saying for awhile now that the storyline has gone downhill and taken the spotlight off of Bryan and Orton. So, in a way, maybe they do have alittle bit to be butt-hurt about? I don't know. Either way, WWE finds a way to screw up everything, including the Summer of Punk.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

There should be a 250 minimum post-limit before posters are allowed to make "ThIs Wa$$ LyK tHe WoRsT RaW EVAAARRR" threads.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

WWE has lost a little momentum for sure, but calling it the worst Raw ever is far fetched. Unless you literally just started watching within the past few weeks. I've seen plenty of worse episodes for sure. I'm willing to say any episode of Raw that had a guest host for the night ties for some of the worst ones. Raw 2013 is way better than Raw from late 2008-mid 2010.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah but they still had Bryan standing tall over Triple H....so that is HUGE....Especially for Triple H to allow that.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*

Where were you last year during the BBQ sauce episode? I haven't even seen Raw yet, but I know it couldn't be the worse.


----------



## hi2694 (Oct 7, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but they still had Bryan standing tall over Triple H....so that is HUGE....Especially for Triple H to allow that.


zo it had a good ending so what, it was still a boring show


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: That was the worst raw ive ever seen*



cyrus_cesar said:


> Where were you last year during the BBQ sauce episode? I haven't even seen Raw yet, but I know it couldn't be the worse.


Good call on this one, that Cena Lauranitus feud was painful.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah. It's not like some Punk marks have been butt-hurt dating back to the SummerSlam build. Nope, not at all.
> 
> :lol


Whoa, wait, why would Punk marks be butt hurt about the build to his match at Summerslam? It was awesome.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> They are? I must have missed that. I mean, some people in any wrestlers' "fanbase" will complain no matter what. But other than that, I don't see that much of it.
> 
> Besides, even if there was a lot of Bryan marks pissed at this storyline, you yourself have been saying for awhile now that the storyline has gone downhill and taken the spotlight off of Bryan and Orton. So, in a way, maybe they do have alittle bit to be butt-hurt about? I don't know. Either way, WWE finds a way to screw up everything, including the Summer of Punk.


Yes, they are... over the fact he got a weak reaction tonight. I'm not even talking about the storyline itself, just tonight. It's ridiculous tbh. :lmao

And yeah, the storyline has gone way down hill, but Bryan's still placed as the center of the show. The problem isn't taking the spotlight off Bryan and Orton, but rather removing the McMahons for the last few weeks from it and focusing their attention on the Rhodes Family. Bryan/Orton is still the main storyline going on and has been, but it's went downhill for the reason in the last sentence, and that it's been uninteresting for the last few weeks.

Yes, WWE finds a way to screw up everything. They fucked up Orton at WM25. They fucked up Nexus at Summerslam 2010. They fucked up the Summer of Punk. It's the reason I didn't jump on the "DIS STORYLINE IS SO AMAZING ITZ GONNA MAKE BRYAN FACE OF WWE!" train when the storyline was just starting. Now granted, Bryan could still become the face of WWE, but like I feared, the storyline has taken a big nosedive in quality.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Oh No Hide your Shovel, close down The Wal-Marts. It's :HHH2


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah but they still had Bryan standing tall over Triple H....so that is HUGE....Especially for Triple H to allow that.


Standing tall over Triple H doing a lame victory dance thanks to Big Slow knocking Hunter out and Bryan coming into gloat over something he had nothing to do with.

Doesn't exactly make Bryan seem like the better man.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope I never have to watch Eva Marie in the ring ever again. Worst female wrestler ever.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Hunter won't let anyone beat Flair's record.


Except for himself.. How is that even relevant though? Surely you don't expect Bryan to break the record?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Yes, they are... over the fact he got a weak reaction tonight. I'm not even talking about the storyline itself, just tonight. :lmao
> 
> And yeah, the storyline has gone way down hill, but Bryan's still placed as the center of the show. The problem isn't taking the spotlight off Bryan and Orton, but rather removing the McMahons for the last few weeks from it and focusing their attention on the Rhodes Family. Bryan/Orton is still the main storyline going on and has been, but it's went downhill for the reason in the last sentence, and that it's been uninteresting for the last few weeks.
> 
> Yes, WWE finds a way to screw up everything. They fucked up Orton at WM25. They fucked up Nexus at Summerslam 2010. They fucked up the Summer of Punk. It's the reason I didn't jump on the "DIS STORYLINE IS SO AMAZING ITZ GONNA MAKE BRYAN FACE OF WWE!" train when the storyline was just starting. Now granted, Bryan could still become the face of WWE, but like I feared, the storyline has taken a big nosedive in quality.


He might not have gotten his best reaction tonight, but he still got a good enough one. And he got multiple massive pops and "yes" chants during the match AND after the match. That's good enough for me. People saying there were crickets are absolutely, positively, massively butthurt.

And it doesn't matter why or how they screw up the storyline that Bryan is in. Either way, they are screwing it up, so yeah, fans are going to be pissed about that. It's happened a million times before, and it's going to happen again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> I hope I never have to watch Eva Marie in the ring ever again. Worst female wrestler ever.


Jackie Gayda?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> I hope I never have to watch Eva Marie in the ring ever again. Worst female wrestler ever.


Somebody has never seen Jenna Morasca, apparently.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how does WWE fuck things up? how hard is it to write something amazing? Triple H and Vince couldn't come up with awesome shit?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Whoa, wait, why would Punk marks be butt hurt about the build to his match at Summerslam? It was awesome.


You can't be serious!

From the beginning of the year since Punk took on The Rock, some of his fans have been whining and crying about how he needs to win every one of those matches with part-time stars.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Jackie Gayda?





KO Bossy said:


> Somebody has never seen Jenna Morasca, apparently.


Something tells me that I should be glad that I missed almost 10 years of WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*After Monday's WWE RAW went off the air in Pittsburgh, several officials and referees came out to check on Triple H. Stephanie McMahon and The Shield also came to the ring to check on The Game. Triple H sold Big Show's knockout punch for a long time and was then walked out of the ring, dazed, and taken to the back by trainers*
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-happened-after-monday-wwe-raw-with-triple-h/










Fucked up. lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Something tells me that I should be glad that I missed almost 10 years of WWE.


Don't worry you're just back in time. The warrior has mend with Vince and is in The new WWE video game. :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Don't worry you're just back in time. The warrior has mend with Vince and is in The new WWE video game. :lol


Hehe. Yeup. I have been following the whole Warrior vs WWE shit (as well as other major out of the ring stories throughout) though despite not following the WWE itself. 

Can't help being a warrior mark. Warrior/Hogan was the first wrestling match I ever saw and I was wee 9 year old at the time. 

Something about the first time you're introduced to something and it's ability to ensnare you for a lifetime.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

in the video Stephanie was wondering how big show got past security and who allowed him


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Warrior will be in the WWE hall of fame.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> You can't be serious!
> 
> From the beginning of the year since Punk took on The Rock, some of his fans have been whining and crying about how he needs to win every one of those matches with part-time stars.


Not from most of the posts I've seen. Then again, I didn't participate in the Rock vs CM Punk thread really.

And besides, who cares if that's what some of his fans say. Some Bryan fans say dumb shit and I mostly try to ignore them. Everyone has their idiot marks, but they don't speak for the majority. I realize that about Bryan fans, that's why I get along with some.

Not all Punk fans are bad, nor are we clouded by some misguided devotion to him. I, at least, am pretty level headed and try to call a spade a spade. I don't think Punk should have beaten any of those guys. For Lesnar, its more important that he be kept strong. Ditto for Rock. Taker, there was no way Punk was winning anyway. Now if Punk were to beat Rock in a grudge match at a Summerslam or Survivor Series, that'd be fine, but they had to get the belt on Rock for the whole redemption shit for Cena. I accept that and am fine with it. Its a big rub just to get to work with those guys and look equal to them.



Reaper Jones said:


> Something tells me that I should be glad that I missed almost 10 years of WWE.


Jenna was in TNA. If you dare to see the worst women's wrestling ever, watch her match with Sharmell at Victory Road 2009.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, there were worse RAWs on the Road to Wrestlemania, but this was a pretty bad RAW. I also tapped out around halfway through. Worst RAW ever is still that Horsnwoggle is Anon GM RAW for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He might not have gotten his best reaction tonight, but he still got a good enough one. And he got multiple massive pops and "yes" chants during the match AND after the match. That's good enough for me. People saying there were crickets are absolutely, positively, massively butthurt.
> 
> And it doesn't matter why or how they screw up the storyline that Bryan is in. Either way, they are screwing it up, so yeah, fans are going to be pissed about that. It's happened a million times before, and it's going to happen again.


It puzzles me about the butthurt anti Bryan marks. He got a tremendous reaction when he attacked Orton. This is from a crowd that was pretty dead. True he didnt get his usual reaction at the start. Of course, that is all the butthurt marks could point out, completely ignoring the response Bryan had just got when he attacked Orton, a response louder than the one Punk received. As the final match progressed, the crowd came more and more alive to we got to the point that clearly he was getting a very strong reaction. It would be nice if people tried to make remarks based on factual observations and not just trying to bait Bryan fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That opening seg seemed pretty damn genuine if you ask me. Those slaps by Steph looked like a mother pissed off at her drug addict son.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw/Fuckery Discussion Thread - 10/07/13*



Starbuck said:


> Points to ponder:
> 
> - Vacant is vacant
> 
> ...


Vacant "helped" Shawn Micheals at Backlash 2006.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the show, I did also DvR it and skipped all the commercials/recaps.

Positives:
-Big Show/ Steph opening promo
-El Torito hurricanrana on Heath Slater, Also Slaters face lol
-Backlund's promo
-Kofi/Orton putting on a solid match
-Punk/Truth Vs Heyman Guys
-Khali giant swing
-HBK promo
-6 man tag was fucking awesome and so was the ending.

Negatives:
-Eva Marie, Jesus Christ fpalm
-3mb vs Los Matadores every week I guess
-Miz/ Wyatt family segment, WHAT in the actual fuck was the purpose of this?
-Fandango/Ryder again see above.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Not from most of the posts I've seen. Then again, I didn't participate in the Rock vs CM Punk thread really.
> 
> And besides, who cares if that's what some of his fans say. Some Bryan fans say dumb shit and I mostly try to ignore them. Everyone has their idiot marks, but they don't speak for the majority. I realize that about Bryan fans, that's why I get along with some.
> 
> *Not all Punk fans are bad*, nor are we clouded by some misguided devotion to him. I, at least, am pretty level headed and try to call a spade a spade. I don't think Punk should have beaten any of those guys. For Lesnar, its more important that he be kept strong. Ditto for Rock. Taker, there was no way Punk was winning anyway. Now if Punk were to beat Rock in a grudge match at a Summerslam or Survivor Series, that'd be fine, but they had to get the belt on Rock for the whole redemption shit for Cena. I accept that and am fine with it. Its a big rub just to get to work with those guys and look equal to them.


I never said that. You just said what do Punk marks have to complain or be butthurt about and I pointed it out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Exclusive video footage of @TripleH being treated backstage after #RAW*
http://www.tout.com/m/e2vywa


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Apparently it is Trips and Show inside the Cell.

When did they announce this? I missed RAW and only watched parts. Must have missed it.
Anyway, another Triple H HIAC? Yes please! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I just finished watching the whole thing and my impressions:

- Punk was better tonight than he was last night. I like R-truth's inclusion in the storyline. It's also great to see Punk share the spotlight and be obvious about it. I'm buying both the feud as well as R-Truth's inclusion against Axel. Ever since Axel has stopped taking the mic, he's suddenly become interesting to me. May not be IC level, but doesn't completely look out of place over the last week. 

- Randy Orton/Bryan continuing to go at each other and having absolutely nothing to say about the Big Show or what transpired last night was neglectful. It's stupid not to involve the 3 of them in a segment together after what was done last night impacted all 3. 

- ADR's promo was decent tonight. It was fun. That said, Vickie is pretty much guaranteed to make any segment work with anyone. Remember the Ryback hug? One simple hug and people wanted her to become his manager. That's how good _she _is. 

- I like what they're finally doing with the WHC belt. Ricardo pinning ADR was absolute bullshit even though it was off a distraction roll-up. I wish they'd stop doing that ... Ricardo sells like a beast though. Not even cheap heat can get a pop for ADR. Good crowd. Beat-downs of the weak and helpless apparently don't work in 2013 quite like they used to in the past. 

- Shawn's introduction to the story could've been better handled. This is one spot where I would not have minded a 5-10 minute exchange between him and HHH as opposed to the "audition" approach they took. They already had a couple of great reasons to involve HBK. Imagine the pop if Raw opened with HHH/Steph/Big Show and HBK's music plays ... 

- Cena's returning for the WHC is the best decision they could've ever made for both the WHC and WWE belts. Hoping that they keep both the titles and give them new prestige instead of using this as an excuse to rush Cena back into the WWE title picture. Unification is also possible now at WMXXX. 

- Summer Rae needs to be wrestling and cutting promos. I've seen her work in NXT and she's better than most of the current "wrestling" females on the roster. What Jojo and Eva marie are doing in the ring while Kaitlyn, Summer and Paige are not is beyond me. 

- Ryder on so many Raws proves that WWE has a thin roster. Matches without feuds are useless. Ryder had a great showing against ADR and a squash match against Fandago made ADR look weak. What are the bookers doing? Seriously. ADR is being booked like crap. He could be extremely interesting. Give him a gimmick for fuck's sake. 

- Want to see Michaels involved in the storyline cutting promos and getting physically involved. Dunno if it'll happen though. 

- Shield are being over-exposed ... and they're not hurting from it. What an amazing group, seriously. They always end up doing enough little things in every match that keep them fresh regardless of so much repetition. 

- Cesaro's swing is already getting boring. Wish they'd built it up a little instead of rushing it on the PPV. Remember the huge hooplah when Hogan powerslammed Andre for the very first time ever. It was a JUST a powerslam .. but I can never forget that it made international news! They made a big deal out of things like these and it worked for them. They had another opportunity to repeat something like that. What are they doing ? 

- Titus speaking about his grandmother gave me goosebumps and so many feels ... waah ... (I'm serious). 

- Miz / Bray no conclusion .................................!!!!! Waste of time. Again. Sets up nothing. 

- I'm getting the impression that HHH doesn't have the guts to have the crowd really hate him. He has the opportunity here to be as hated (or more so) than Vince, but he seems to be hiding behind a combination of heel/face tactics. It's like he's unsure of his own role in all of this. 

- Rhodes brothers are freaking hot right now. Sad to say this though, Goldie is better in the ring and capable of getting a better crowd reaction than Cody. That said, I wonder what a PG-rated Goldust will be like ... something tells me this modern era will destroy his character completely. His ring attire already has waaay more black than gold - and his in-ring work is a lot less "bizarre" than in the past. 

- Daniel Bryan is coming across as complete a non-entity in his own storyline. He needs to be given more to do than just fight matches. In fact, I remember that he was getting more on-screen time (promo and wrestling) as a member of team hell no post WM than he is now as supposedly the face of the company. 

- HHH is still one of the best sellers in the business. I love his snap. Made the punch look like a million books. 

- Bryan doing the "Yes" chants over HHH was cheesy. I wish the HHH beat-down came at the hands of Bryan and not Show. Took something away from the moment when it finally came. 

--------

PS. After this Raw, I'm thinking that the Show is at the end of his career with the WWE and we're going to get a retirement match soon. 

Overall, I thought it was decent. Couldn't undo the damage of last night (since that was a PPV) but they did redeem themselves somewhat. Need to do more in the next two weeks.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

it was kind of weird that they didn't have Orton and Bryan reacting to what happened last night.....instead, Bryan just beat the shit out of Orton....randomly.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Opening promo. Stephanie is such an evil heel. Love her slaps to the Big Show for being such a crybaby.

-Nice long match between Ziggler/Sandow. Figured Ziggler was going to win since MitB winners are supposed to lose often.

-Good Team Heyman/CM Punk like always. This feud is getting tiring though. Looks like R-Truth is going to get inserted into it since he is feuding with Axel now.

-Randy Orton/Kofi Kingston always put on great matches. This one was enjoyable although the result was the same. 

-Antonio Cesaro and Jack Swagger beating that joke of a team Santino and Khali. Cesaro is a beast.

-Good 6 man tag team main event match. Big Show coming out and knocking out Triple H was cool. I guess this leads into a PPV match.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Eva Marie and her pathetic wrestling. Oh my lawd. 

-Looks like the 3MB are going to be jobbing to the Los Matadores for the time being. Free Drew McIntrye! Heath Slater had some funny facial expressions though.

-So John Cena is randomly announced as the #1 contender for the World Title. This was as random as The Rock announcing himself as the #1 contender for the WWE Title last year. Ricardo Rodriguez's pinwall win over Del Rio was not believable either.

-The Wyatt Family attacking The Miz. Weird segment. 

-Fandango defeats Zack Ryder. What direction is Fandango going?

Below average show. I was losing interest and I noticed this show had a lot of sloppiness.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That 6 Diva tag match was brutal, no way should Natalya and Alicia be in the ring with people like Rosa, JoJo and Eva Marie, Eva in particular looked very green in the ring, don't understand how she gets on RAW whilst Paige is still on NXT


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



Jimshine said:


> I predict Big Show gets fired tonight. Get him off the show for a while 'cos his shit isn't pleasing the fans.
> 
> Have him come back and do something heroic and sweep this whole embargo under the carpet.


Called it


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I really enjoyed the ending even if I'm not a fan of Big Show. Triple H plays his role so well that I actually hate him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Weird Raw for mine.

Some good parts were:

- The opening segment, with Stephanie slapping and firing Big Show.
- CM Punk and Truth vs the Heyman Guy's was a good match and Punk put on a good show.
- Finding out that Cena is going for the WHC was definitely a breath of fresh air and really looking forward to it.
- HBK being named special guest referee is gonna be also very interesting.
- The mainevent was good, I really think Goldust can still work some quality matches his been excellent, Cody was good again and of course Bryan like always.
- It was so rewarding to see HHH get knocked the fuck out, considering his actually made me hate him so there've done well there. But can't help but think that it should have been Bryan KOing HHH.

Anyways, the crowd was pretty good all night, some shitty parts to the show but was not as bad as I was expecting which was good, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

DBry looked so weak posing over Triple H at the end when he had nothing to do with him being down. 

Cena's coming back after 2 fucking months? that guy is a true machine and literately would do anything for the business.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Raw was garbage tbh.*

Repeat matches
Divas match sucked as usual
Sandow keeps on losing to jobbers
CM Punk and Heyman storyline is meant for kids aged 2 to 7.
Alberto Del Rio losing like that was retarded.
Big show knocking out Triple was too soon imo and they couldnt have picked a worse crowd to do it
Did i mention the crowd sucked ass
Daniel Bryan no longer looks like an underdog

The only thing that was good was knowing that the CHAMP IS BACK

Hooray for CENATION the GOAT.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

The only thing missing for me was that we should have gone back for just a couple of seconds to the AE and Show should have knocked out Stephanie, then later HHH.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw was garbage tbh.*

could go in the RAW discussion tbh.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw was garbage tbh.*

You bitch too much about a tv show


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw was garbage tbh.*

could go in the discussion. 

Better than the PPV.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another bad Raw, though this one felt a lot like Nitro 2000 in the booking (Eva Marie wrestling against nobody who can even remotely carry her, another Big Show sympathy storyline, Orton the top heel's wrestling in the middle of the show AGAIN, Punk/Heyman STILL going on, and the main one being that there's been no WWE champ for a MONTH). I really have no idea what they're trying to accomplish with the Corporation anymore as the booking and writing has been so sloppy the last few weeks... three solid matches but the rest was a trainwreck.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

the longterm fallout of HHH costing DB the title is ......... a Big Show/Triple H feud.

MAKING DEM NEW STARZ


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn, you've got to commend Paul and Punk for trying to turn chicken shit into chicken soup. I just can't get into this. 

And as I say this, Truth comes out. Lmfao, I'm so done.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw was garbage tbh.*



DatKidMog said:


> You bitch too much about a tv show


Meh I wouldnt really but the WWE have spent too many fucking years producing mediocrity.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> the longterm fallout of HHH costing DB the title is ......... a Big Show/Triple H feud.
> 
> MAKING DEM NEW STARZ


Remember when Punk/Cena blowoff became Nash/Triple H feuding over a text message or some shit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE has removed Big Show from their superstars page in wwe.com


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> the longterm fallout of HHH costing DB the title is ......... a Big Show/Triple H feud.
> 
> MAKING DEM NEW STARZ



LOL what? This is not even long term. Big show is filler. HHH vs Bryan is yet to happen and that is long term.




tonsgrams said:


> Meh I wouldnt really but the WWE have spent too many fucking years producing mediocrity.


Then why don't you just stop watching it? No one's forcing you to watch everyweek.




checkcola said:


> Remember when Punk/Cena blowoff became Nash/Triple H feuding over a text message or some shit


Remember Triple h turned heel after 6 freaking years for Punk? oh wait...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some Bad News, I'm highly disappointed that Barrett didn't show up last night.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Guess they were so happy with the Rhodes being fired storyline that they wanted to do it again


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vince McMahon brought back Big Show, i knew it


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

JY57 said:


> WWE has removed Big Show from their superstars page in wwe.com


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So I guess this means HHH will reinstate Show, just to face him inside the cell


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't worry guys only 3 more weeks till Cena 

:cena2


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> So I guess this means HHH will reinstate Show, just to face him inside the cell


It's whats best for business.

Cena/ADR
Orton/Bryan
Punk/Ryback
Show/:HHH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> So I guess this means HHH will reinstate Show, just to face him inside the cell


I don't know that the feud warrants a cell match... plus I'd rather they just do what they did last year and only have one. It makes the one at least seem a little more special.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUWWS-VcRG0

BackStage Fallout: ADR, R-Truth, & Eva/JoJo/Natalya


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Comments disabled, I wonder why.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

HHH sold that punch brilliantly, why can't the other wrestlers do that, looked pointless having Bryan celebrate after Big Show done the damage, he didn't know what to do

Is Cena really gonna fight this soon after the injury, I think ADR might just attack him and take him out, I was sure they wanted ADR to stay Champion for a while


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I marked so freaking hard at Stephanie slapping big show. holy hannah. i usually skip through replays throughout the episode but I couldn't get enough! :mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

a Really Solid show this Week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Just watching the replay and jeez... this RAW was so shit.

Everyone in that crowd needs a rocket shoved up their arse.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I love how Cena is on media outlets all day promoting his return, must mean its actually happening..I love how when he was gone for two pay per views, the WWE didn't even have Orton or Bryan hyping Night of Champions or Battleground, yet Cena is returning and he's allowed to hype up Hell in a Cell...kind of BS... They rely on this guy too much...well at least if the buyrate suffers, Cena gets blamed for people not giving a shit lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

If, in the end, it isn't revealed that Vince is behind all of this shenanigans (Armstrong, Big Show entering the building etc) then I don't know the point of it all. Let's hope they are not dropping plot points and instead working to a good conclusion.

A lot of people in the roster don't have a real direction, a lot of it still feels like filler. I know 3 hours are hard to book but it's also hard to watch 3 hours where, apart from the main storylines, nothing really else happens.

Bryan standing tall is, hopefully, foreshadowing to when Bryan wins against HHH in the end of this. Hopefully...

Not an amazing Raw but not awful either. It's normal for this time of the year. Orton vs Bryan at HIAC will be amazing for the looks of it but the rest it's still filler until Survivor Series.

Also, Cena returning for the WHC is the right decision, imo. The main-event doesn't need him right now and that title needs some prestige back. And Cena is better than ADR any day of the week. I still can't believe that guy is still champion...

EDIT: Forgot about Steph, damn she is amazing. That segment was very well put. She is an amazing heel and I want to continue seeing her do awful things. It's great. Props to HHH and Big Show at the end to, very well put that segment too.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm hoping that Big Show is just filler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Backlund promo was the best part of the show.

If only he chastised Justin Roberts and began his promo with 'THAT'S *MISTER* BACKLUND YOU OBNOXIOUS PARASITE!'.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Backlund won the voting, ha ha that would be epic!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

If Backlund would have won, he would have been climbing the cell up and down.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotta love Steph, and her deliveries during her heel promos.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon=sexiest,most gorgeous beautiful woman alive.....in history of mankind!
*
SERIOUSLY!*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching the Raw I fell asleep during last night. 

JBL is completely ruining The Big Guy shit for Ryback. He has said it at least 6 times.


----------



## sleepwalking (Sep 29, 2013)

He's the new Booker T on commentary.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Gotta love Steph, and her deliveries during her heel promos.


"I'll get you my pretty, and your _BIG _*SHOW *too!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

the most satisfying thing i've seen on WWE programing in quite a long time.










slap the fat outta his face steph.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

ShiftyLWO said:


> the most satisfying thing i've seen on WWE programing in quite a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: A Prediction For Raw Tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Like they give a shit what the fans think. Vince is just sitting back and letting Triple H's ego bury everyone except him and Stephanie and running this company into the ground. If you expect anything different you're getting your hopes foolishly up.


heh.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wonder how much of a raise Triple H asked for in order to finally make himself look bad at the end of Raw.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Can you stop imagining Bryan's cock in my mouth?
> 
> 
> as if it would fit


:shocked:


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Gotta love Steph, and her deliveries during her heel promos.


I love how she still wears that "Rise Above Cancer" ribbon. It make her look very hypocritical as a character and as a person.


----------

